# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  A thread for Lcd/Led/Plasma (Tv,monitor) buyers

## ParamasivaM

A thread for those who are interested in lcd's or led's (either tv or monitor)..
....Lets find out what is apt for you in terms of price & quality....

----------


## ParamasivaM

*SAMSUNG lcd monitors price list :*

Samsung B2030 : 5800/-   (20 inch : 1600 x 900 )
Samsung B2230 : 6250/-  (22 inch : 1980 x 1080 )
Samsung B2330H : 7500/- ( 23 inch : 1980 x 1080 )
Samsung B1930N : 5400/- ( 19 inch : 1360 x 768 )

----------


## ParamasivaM

>> Samsung B2030


   >> Samsung B2230



  >> Samsung B2330N



   >> Samsung B1930N

----------


## ParamasivaM

b...................ooked...................

----------


## ParamasivaM

Yesterday i bought Samsung B2230 .... for 6250/-... (22')

----------


## Santi

> Yesterday i bought Samsung B2230 .... for 6250/-... (22')


ithu HD ya ??

----------


## Leader

LCD TVyekkal better option ippol LED alle? oru 32" vaangan irikuvarunnu, but cash vere vazhikku poyi

----------


## Warlord

appo oru LCD vangikkam...........

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ithu HD ya ??


Athe... 1080p...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> LCD TVyekkal better option ippol LED alle? oru 32" vaangan irikuvarunnu, but cash vere vazhikku poyi


Led ippo vangaathirikkunnatha nallathu..... 2 varsham kazhinju vila pakuthi aayi kurayum......

----------


## ParamasivaM

> appo oru LCD vangikkam...........


 :Thumbup:  :Thumbup: ....... 22' medikkunnatha nallathu.... Full HD kittum.....

----------


## ParamasivaM

Screenshot from my computer :  Samsung*B2230*

----------


## ParamasivaM

Screenshot from desktop :

----------


## veecee

thanks inkal, eniku kure samshayangal undu, pinne akatte

----------


## ParamasivaM

> thanks inkal, eniku kure samshayangal undu, pinne akatte


Ok.. angane aayikkotte...... :Yes:

----------


## kunjachan

> Led ippo vangaathirikkunnatha nallathu..... 2 varsham kazhinju vila pakuthi aayi kurayum......


lap nte koode LED display irangunnathinu valiya vila illa

----------


## kiroo

> Led ippo vangaathirikkunnatha nallathu..... 2 varsham kazhinju vila pakuthi aayi kurayum......


lcd yum appol iniyum kurayille?

njan oru led tv kazhinjaazhcha nokki..samsung..32;///around 33k aakum...

pinne, vendennu vechu ...adutha onam okke aakumpol vaangam ennu vechu..appol nallathaayi vilakurayum ennu pratheekshikkunnu...

athu vare pazhaya tv vechu adjust cheyyam...!!

----------


## ParamasivaM

> lcd yum appol iniyum kurayille?
> 
> njan oru led tv kazhinjaazhcha nokki..samsung..32;///around 33k aakum...
> 
> pinne, vendennu vechu ...adutha onam okke aakumpol vaangam ennu vechu..appol nallathaayi vilakurayum ennu pratheekshikkunnu...
> 
> athu vare pazhaya tv vechu adjust cheyyam...!!


Athu mathi... led okke price kore kurayum.... kurachu naal kazhinju medikkunnathaanu nallathu... Lcd ippo kuranjukondirikunnu....

----------


## terminal

enthanu LED n LCD main difference....

----------


## veecee

LCD, LED, HD ready, full HDD ithinte okke difference entha?

----------


## Leader

> lcd yum appol iniyum kurayille?
> 
> njan oru led tv kazhinjaazhcha nokki..samsung..32;///around 33k aakum...
> 
> pinne, vendennu vechu ...adutha onam okke aakumpol vaangam ennu vechu..appol nallathaayi vilakurayum ennu pratheekshikkunnu...
> 
> athu vare pazhaya tv vechu adjust cheyyam...!!



avideyanu macha prashnam...
LCDku vila kurayan wait cheythu, vila kuranjappol daa LED vannu, so LCD vangan madi, ini LED-yude vila kurayumbol daa varunnu 3D LED, athinte vila kurayumbol pinne varum kannadi vendatha 3D LED.

Technology is improving day by day, we cant cope it up with.

orupadu mattangal kaanan pattiya oru generation anu nammudethu....

----------


## ParamasivaM

> LCD, LED, HD ready, full HDD ithinte okke difference entha?


Lcd> led main difference enthaanennu ariyilla,,, quality is double on Led !!

Pinne, HD ready,full HD means 1920 * 1080 resolution aanu.. (21.5 or 22 inch) Blu rays okke full sizil kaanaan pattum...

----------


## pavamdoha

Price in Muscat

Samsung LCD tv 32 " - Series 4 - RO.170/- (Rs.21000)
Series 3 - RO.150 /- (17000)

Sony Bravia 32" - RO.150/- (17000) 
__________________


Natil rate ethraa......evidunnu vangano nattinu vangano?

----------


## kannappanunni

> avideyanu macha prashnam...
> LCDku vila kurayan wait cheythu, vila kuranjappol daa LED vannu, so LCD vangan madi, ini LED-yude vila kurayumbol daa varunnu 3D LED, athinte vila kurayumbol pinne varum kannadi vendatha 3D LED.
> 
> Technology is improving day by day, we cant cope it up with.
> 
> orupadu mattangal kaanan pattiya oru generation anu nammudethu....


thalkkalam lcd vangu with hd ready. njan next month hd mpeg4 satelitte reciver vangan pokunnu.

----------


## kiroo

> LCD, LED, HD ready, full HDD ithinte okke difference entha?


technical expalanation alla...
enkilum saadharanakarkku manasilakunna bhashayil parayaam..

LCD....monitoril .oru tharam liquid filled aanu...(nammude computer monitor okke pole)
LED---is l e d bulb type material aanu...

----------


## kiroo

> thalkkalam lcd vangu with hd ready. njan next month* hd mpeg4 satelitte reciver* vangan pokunnu.


ithinte prathyekatha..upayogangal explain cheyyoo anna...
onnum ariyatha nammalokke onnu manasilaakkatte...!!!!!!

----------


## veecee

> technical expalanation alla...
> enkilum saadharanakarkku manasilakunna bhashayil parayaam..
> 
> LCD....monitoril .oru tharam liquid filled aanu...(nammude computer monitor okke pole)
> LED---is l e d bulb type material aanu...


appo ee HD READY, HDD ennu parayunnathu...

----------


## kannappanunni

> ithinte prathyekatha..upayogangal explain cheyyoo anna...
> onnum ariyatha nammalokke onnu manasilaakkatte...!!!!!!


HD ennal High Defenision. Chila channels okke ithil transmission thudanikkazhinju. clarity 100% better anu normal.

sound okke kidu - dolby digital.

Indiayil Nilavil, NGC, Discovery, Colors, SUn Tv okk HD start cheythu.

DD1 udane KD thudangum.

----------


## kannappanunni

An HD Television system yields a better, sharper and clear image than  the normal television because of the higher resolution it is having (a  measure of image sharpness). The broadcasting signals are send in a  digital form (in 0’s and 1’s for the HDTV system) making it impervious  to signal loss or interference. This ensures the high image quality an  HDTV system is capable of achieving. Of perhaps greater importance,  digital television sets will potentially be able to send, store, and  manipulate images as well as receive them, thereby merging the functions  of the television set and the computer.

----------


## kannappanunni

http://www.sundirect.in/HD/flash/Demo.swf

----------


## kiroo

ok..thanks anna....
etra roopayaaa?

----------


## tubmanaxton

I think LCD TVyekkal better option..

----------


## ParamasivaM

> I think LCD TVyekkal better option..


Better option...?? :Blushing:

----------


## kannappanunni

moserbaber launched ICE Series LCD Tv

----------


## needyuoo

I was looking for a workout that could do in the days between circle and box.Zumba DVD I thought this DVD was happy to be a break. The Tribe DVDIts fun, but certainly not a failure. I bought the DVD and she has appeared in thought, just wanted a quick look to see before me at the end of the day. It seemed I was soo much fun jumping.sons of anarchy DVD And before I knew 30 minutes had passed. The music is great! If you are a true lover of Latin music def. be able to appreciate the rhythms and Spanish (none of this kitsch Americanized) is like entering a real Latin club. bones DVDYou sweat when you move (it seems that you can burn between 500 to 1,000 calories per hour !!!). Its size will be very tight after a job outside the abdominal section is amazing! No more lies and indeed it seems that / feels more efficient. He moves easily, true blood DVDand does not get easier for the dancers to move if you feel the music and then the phases of work, it moves very persistent. activities samba basic, and it seemed very real on the dance floor.

----------


## needyuoo

Even if you do not know anything about motorcycle clubs (ie, the Hells Angels, etc), sons of anarchy DVDchildren in times of anarchy that educates about the incestuous nature of politics and twisted take on family life. Clay Morrow (Ron Perlman) became the leader of the Sons of anarchy, when John Teller, the father of Jackson; The Tribe DVDTeller (Charlie Hunnam), has died. Now clay head of the Sons of Anarchy Motorcycle Club Redwood Original (SAMCRO) under the auto repair shop-Teller Morrow. Zumba DVDOn a typical day SAMCRO purchasing stolen vehicle parts, swing back and the fight against methamphetamine distributors of its main rivals, Maya, a rival MC. bones DVDSounds of anarchy define its borders for the first time limits Blue City, the site of the clubhouse of the son of anarchy, then through the territories of rival gang members and rider. true blood DVDSAMCRO policy not only end at the door club, the clubs influence flows into the lives of its members and surrounding communities where they are both loved and feared for their contribution and the dominant view, respectively.

----------


## needyuoo

Its a fantastic show. The Tribe DVDThink Mad Max meets Lord of the Flies. Do not let the costumes, hair dyes and makeup that fool you. Zumba DVDThis show pulls you in some way and makes you care about the characters and the world now live for all teenagers who thought the world would be a better place without adults and think they could do a better job, then think again. sons of anarchy DVDIts a world of stuttering. How long can you live off canned food (food caned) before you would have to hold firm? How do you get kids to work on a farm? Did you pay? If yes, what? Or are you using children as slaves? Who are you ready to go when youre sick? What to do when all antibiotics fail? bones DVDAll this and more are things that happen in the past 5 seasons, 260 sections of the tribe.Its more like a drama sci-fi soap opera stuff for teens. Im 24 now and Ive been watching for a while (until the series ended was a little earlier. true blood DVDPretty sad. My favorite character was killed) with my mother. We both loved this show. I just hope he will soon release in U.S. format. I would buy every season.

----------


## needyuoo

One thing is always set to bones DVD as well as countless other procedurals on the waves at this moment is to focus on the characters solve crimes that the crimes themselves, and the strength of this approach is shining brightly in every episode this season. The Tribe DVDDavid Boreanaz and Emily Deschanel returned to the role of Booth and Bones, and provide the best performance, but as each character is shaken to its core business. Zumba DVDSince Booth is fighting back her sense of self, must deal with his feelings communication partner, while the bones felt like a tornado passing through the emotional barriers he erected around his heart begins to crumble down,sons of anarchy DVD leaving the challenge to not only himself, but his relationship with Booth and his work on the Jeffersonian themselves.true blood DVDThe tension between the two has never been tastier or more addictive, and the two main actors hit their roles completely out of the park.

----------


## PokkiriRaja

*Lulu center festival offer Samsung LCD Monitor 42 inch for DHS: 1500...*

----------


## kiroo

l e d tv vila vallathum kuranjo?

----------


## ParamasivaM

> l e d tv vila vallathum kuranjo?


Kurachu kuranju... pakshe ippo medikkunnathu mandatharam aanu... better buy is an LCD tv/monitor

----------


## ParamasivaM

*My monitor.. Samsung syncmaster B2230 @ 22 inch..*

----------


## kiroo

lcd full hd pole..led yil hd undo?

led ippo ulla nalla specifications eathokke aanu..

world cup thudangumpol pattiyaal onnu vaanganam....

----------


## ParamasivaM

> lcd full hd pole..led yil hd undo?
> 
> led ippo ulla nalla specifications eathokke aanu..
> 
> world cup thudangumpol pattiyaal onnu vaanganam....


Led rate bhayankaram aanu... ippozhum lcd thanne best buy  :Yahoo:

----------


## Naradhan

> lcd full hd pole..led yil hd undo?
> 
> led ippo ulla nalla specifications eathokke aanu..
> 
> world cup thudangumpol pattiyaal onnu vaanganam....


Don't buy an LED TV ... It may last longer than LCD (life of abt 30 yrs).... Still no good !!! You wouldn't want to stick to an old LED TV after 30 yrs. By the time even Holographic TVs would be out of market ...  :cyclops:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

innale sony HX 729 3D tv vangi. 46"..edge led anu...intrnet tv,wifi,hdmi,ellamund..6 3D GLASSES free kitty.$2199...avtar film ayirunnu opening show.. :Good:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> innale sony HX 729 3D tv vangi. 46"..edge led anu...intrnet tv,wifi,hdmi,ellamund..6 3D GLASSES free kitty.$2199...avtar film ayirunnu opening show..


Puthiya model aanallo....

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Puthiya model aanallo....


 2 months ayi ennanu shop staff paranjathu..

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 2 months ayi ennanu shop staff paranjathu..


3d setup enganundu ??.. home theatre undo koodathil

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> 3d setup enganundu ??.. Home theatre undo koodathil


 3d varnanatheethamanu..njan innu officil polum poyilla.ente pazhaya 3d lg ayirunnu...athu 3d ayirunno ennu thonnun ithu kandal...pinne koode oru punnakkum kittiyilla...home theatre njan sonyude thanne nerathe vangichirunnu with wifi bluray...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 3d varnanatheethamanu..njan innu officil polum poyilla.ente pazhaya 3d lg ayirunnu...athu 3d ayirunno ennu thonnun ithu kandal...pinne koode oru punnakkum kittiyilla...home theatre njan sonyude thanne nerathe vangichirunnu with wifi bluray...


K... bluray movies ethokke undu..other than avatar ?

3d led ivide mudinja vila aanu.... lcd@ 22/home theatre/BR drive aanu ente setup ippo ...

----------


## AnWaR

> innale sony HX 729 3D tv vangi. 46"..edge led anu...intrnet tv,wifi,hdmi,ellamund..6 3D GLASSES free kitty.$2199...avtar film ayirunnu opening show..


sony is always the best..
but vila ichiri kaduppam anu...

is toshiba any good?

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> sony is always the best..
> but vila ichiri kaduppam anu...
> 
> is toshiba any good?


 sony kazhinjal ivide market samsung,sharp anu..toshiba njan upayogichittilla..pandu oru lap undarunnu...

----------


## AnWaR

> sony kazhinjal ivide market samsung,sharp anu..toshiba njan upayogichittilla..pandu oru lap undarunnu...


ok...i am fishing for one..
sony is not affordable at the moment..hmm... :Sneaky2:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> K... bluray movies ethokke undu..other than avatar ?
> 
> 3d led ivide mudinja vila aanu.... lcd@ 22/home theatre/BR drive aanu ente setup ippo ...


 bluray stock 86 ayi...kooduthalum english anu...ivide valya vila illa....malayalam pazhassi mathram....nattil tv ku mudinja vilayanu....irattiyilum kooduthal anennu thonnunnu...

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> ok...i am fishing for one..
> sony is not affordable at the moment..hmm...


 sony lcd valare cheap ayi...46"full hd $749 only...

----------


## AnWaR

> sony lcd valare cheap ayi...46"full hd $749 only...


u sure?
which means less than 500 pounds..
that shud be fine..
i need to check again...i thought i didnt see anything less than 500 pounds..

----------


## AnWaR

@ pala.. a doubt re: digitalstreams..
they say you can d/l from various sites as a premium user..
pakshe athu try cheythittu speed onnum kuduthal illallo..
have you tried?

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> u sure?
> which means less than 500 pounds..
> that shud be fine..
> i need to check again...i thought i didnt see anything less than 500 pounds..


 sure..njan innale ithu vangiya shopil tag kandathanu...

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> @ pala.. a doubt re: digitalstreams..
> they say you can d/l from various sites as a premium user..
> pakshe athu try cheythittu speed onnum kuduthal illallo..
> have you tried?


 $8 premium package alla...full package eduthal nalla speed und...njan 1 month nokkiyittund..pinne pazhayathu thanneyakki..

----------


## AnWaR

> $8 premium package alla...full package eduthal nalla speed und...njan 1 month nokkiyittund..pinne pazhayathu thanneyakki..


ok ok...........

----------


## John Raj

ente lap nte lcd poyi.... ini repair cheyyan udheshikkunnilla going 4 a new..... 1 but ippo desk top pole use cheyyan in search of an lcd monitor... 20 inch moderate price ethra varum? 2nd hand available?

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ente lap nte lcd poyi.... ini repair cheyyan udheshikkunnilla going 4 a new..... 1 but ippo desk top pole use cheyyan in search of an lcd monitor... 20 inch moderate price ethra varum? 2nd hand available?


LCd vidu... go for an led.. adhikam poral undavilla... kure kalam nilkkum ..but price koodum  :Laughing:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> ente lap nte lcd poyi.... ini repair cheyyan udheshikkunnilla going 4 a new..... 1 but ippo desk top pole use cheyyan in search of an lcd monitor... 20 inch moderate price ethra varum? 2nd hand available?


 ivideyanenkil samsung 23" $130 mathram....

----------


## John Raj

> ivideyanenkil samsung 23" $130 mathram....


23" okke aarbhadam aaanu... 20 is more than enough.... 17, 19 is also ok... coz its just a temp adjustment 4 me..... :Laughing:

----------


## John Raj

> LCd vidu... go for an led.. adhikam poral undavilla... kure kalam nilkkum ..but price koodum


poral unaadyikkotte..... :Laughing:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> 23" okke aarbhadam aaanu... 20 is more than enough.... 17, 19 is also ok... coz its just a temp adjustment 4 me.....


 hostel roomil nalla nalla films kanam...arbhadamayittu... :Laughing:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ivideyanenkil samsung 23" $130 mathram....


Around 6000/- only alle...  :Surprised: 
ivide 10+ pokum.. even in onam season..

online buying aanu labham 

Newegg.com - Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, HDTVs, Digital Cameras and More! 
best aanu...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 23" okke aarbhadam aaanu... 20 is more than enough.... 17, 19 is also ok... coz its just a temp adjustment 4 me.....


 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

enkil around 3 aavum.. 2nd hand aanenkil (17-19 inch)

----------


## John Raj

> Around 6000/- only alle... 
> ivide 10+ pokum.. even in onam season..
> 
> online buying aanu labham 
> 
> Newegg.com - Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, HDTVs, Digital Cameras and More! 
> best aanu...


UAE price um eekadesham ee level thanne aaanu 20" nu 450 DHS okke ullu( 1 year bck).....

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Around 6000/- only alle... 
> ivide 10+ pokum.. even in onam season..
> 
> online buying aanu labham 
> 
> Newegg.com - Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, HDTVs, Digital Cameras and More! 
> best aanu...


 njan oru 15+online nokkiyittu labham shop thanneyayirunnu..online ..shipping okke free anu....bt tax vettikkan pattilla.... :Laughing: pinne shops thammil nalla malsaram anu...price match und....nammal oru sadhanam vangiyittu aa sadhanam thanne veroru kadayil athilum kuranja vilakku kandal athinte proof ayittu chennal kooduthal medicha cash refund cheyyum...1 monthinullil eppol venamenkilum thirike kodukkam...

----------


## John Raj

> hostel roomil nalla nalla films kanam...arbhadamayittu...



ippo lap nte hinges break aayi lcd bithiyil chaari vechakkaa.....  :Laughing: 

aaarbhaadam venda vere lap edukkunnund athinte fund ready aaavunna vare ini vere monitor thanne sharanam.... :Yoyu:

----------


## Santi

> Around 6000/- only alle... 
> ivide 10+ pokum.. even in onam season..
> 
> online buying aanu labham 
> 
> Newegg.com - Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, HDTVs, Digital Cameras and More! 
> best aanu...


ithenu india karku vangna patto ... :Ninja:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> njan oru 15+online nokkiyittu labham shop thanneyayirunnu..online ..shipping okke free anu....bt tax vettikkan pattilla....pinne shops thammil nalla malsaram anu...price match und....nammal oru sadhanam vangiyittu aa sadhanam thanne veroru kadayil athilum kuranja vilakku kandal athinte proof ayittu chennal kooduthal medicha cash refund cheyyum...1 monthinullil eppol venamenkilum thirike kodukkam...


Enthuvayalum ivide medikkunnathilum labham aanu... tax koottiyaalum..
enikkariyavunna kurachu per newegg il ninnum medichittund... labham athu thanne... pinne complaint vannaale problem ullu...

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Enthuvayalum ivide medikkunnathilum labham aanu... tax koottiyaalum..
> enikkariyavunna kurachu per newegg il ninnum medichittund... labham athu thanne... pinne complaint vannaale problem ullu...



athoru valiya problem alle.....

----------


## ParamasivaM

> athoru valiya problem alle....


Aa risk nammal edukkenam...  :Laughing:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Aa risk nammal edukkenam...


 100 rs labhikkan poyittu avasanam 10000rs adiyode poyal theernnille katha.. :Laughing:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 100 rs labhikkan poyittu avasanam 10000rs adiyode poyal theernnille katha..


Positive aayi chindikkedei..  :Laughing:

----------


## Santi

> 100 rs labhikkan poyittu avasanam 10000rs adiyode poyal theernnille katha..


one year warranty alle ullu..aa time kondonm complaint aavilla...allel nilthu veeze idivetto matto cheyendi varum..athinu warrenty kittem illa....tirur kittum duty free items ...showroom il sony de 56k ulla led tv ku avide ekadesham 30 35k ku kittum....

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> one year warranty alle ullu..aa time kondonm complaint aavilla...allel nilthu veeze idivetto matto cheyendi varum..athinu warrenty kittem illa....tirur kittum duty free items ...showroom il sony de 56k ulla led tv ku avide ekadesham 30 35k ku kittum....


 original sony thanne ayirikkumo..atho made in tirur ano? :Laughing:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Positive aayi chindikkedei..


 immathiri sadhanangalude karyathil njan risk edukkilla...cash kalayunnathu immathiri sadhanangakku anu..ethu chavaru padathinteyum dvd vangum..sookshichu vaykkum....calgary airportil vachu pandu oru malayali officer chodichu...vatta alle ..ennu. :Laughing: pulli nokkumpol oral nattil ninnu kondu vanna pakuthi pettikalilum dvd anu.. :Laughing:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> immathiri sadhanangalude karyathil njan risk edukkilla...cash kalayunnathu immathiri sadhanangakku anu..ethu chavaru padathinteyum dvd vangum..sookshichu vaykkum....calgary airportil vachu pandu oru malayali officer chodichu...vatta alle ..ennu.pulli nokkumpol oral nattil ninnu kondu vanna pakuthi pettikalilum dvd anu..


Dvd collection ullathu nalla karyamalle..... aa officer kku vattayirikkum...  :Laughing:  i have about 25-30 dvd's.. original.

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Dvd collection ullathu nalla karyamalle..... aa officer kku vattayirikkum...  i have about 25-30 dvd's.. original.


Athraymanel pottenu vachene..ithu annu 127 undayirunnu...vividha bhashakal...original ayathinal avarkku onnum cheyyan patilla..

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Athraymanel pottenu vachene..ithu annu 127 undayirunnu...vividha bhashakal...original ayathinal avarkku onnum cheyyan patilla..


Dvd's kayyil ullathu athra vivarakkedu aanennu eniku thonnunnilla.... original koodathe ente kayyil about 200+ dvdr's und..(4.7gb)
allaathe ithu medikkunnavar ellaam mandanmar alla..  :Laughing:

----------


## Santi

inkal itta newegg site il international delivery illallo..pinne engane purchase cheythathu ... :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Dvd's kayyil ullathu athra vivarakkedu aanennu eniku thonnunnilla.... original koodathe ente kayyil about 200+ dvdr's und..(4.7gb)
> allaathe ithu medikkunnavar ellaam mandanmar alla..





> inkal itta newegg site il international delivery illallo..pinne engane purchase cheythathu ...


Aru purchase cheythu...ennodano chodichathu...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> inkal itta newegg site il international delivery illallo..pinne engane purchase cheythathu ...


Njaan medichittilla...  :Essen:

----------


## Mazhathulli

Njaum oru led monitor  medichu

Newegg.com - ViewSonic VX2253mh-LED Black 22" Full HD HDMI LED Backlight LCD Monitor Slim Design w/Speakers 300 cd/m2 DC 30,000,000:1 (1,000:1)

ViewSonic VX2253mh-LED Black 22" Full HD HDMI LED Backlight LCD 

 :Whistle1:  :Whistle1:

----------


## Deewana

Eniku oru LG monitor undu..details nokiyittu parayam :Wink:

----------


## Baazigar

> njan oru 15+online nokkiyittu labham shop thanneyayirunnu..online ..shipping okke free anu....*bt tax vettikkan pattilla*....pinne shops thammil nalla malsaram anu...price match und....nammal oru sadhanam vangiyittu aa sadhanam thanne veroru kadayil athilum kuranja vilakku kandal athinte proof ayittu chennal kooduthal medicha cash refund cheyyum...1 monthinullil eppol venamenkilum thirike kodukkam...


Neweggil tax ilallo..
Kadayil ninnu vangiyal engane tax vettikkum?

----------


## Baazigar

> u sure?
> which means less than 500 pounds..
> that shud be fine..
> i need to check again...i thought i didnt see anything less than 500 pounds..


Innale ithu 599 nu sale undayirunnu.. 46 LED TV with Google
Sony - Google TV / 46" Class / LED / 1080p / 60Hz / HDTV - NSX46GT1

Njan oru varsham munpu 46 Sony LCD TV vangiyathu same pricenu aanu

----------


## Leader

ippo LED vanganulla paripadiyum drop cheythu, 40 inch LED 3D vaangam, vila onnu thazhatte

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> ippo LED vanganulla paripadiyum drop cheythu, 40 inch LED 3D vaangam, vila onnu thazhatte


 ividunnu orennam ayachu tharam.. :Laughing: nattile vilayude pakuthiye ullu...

----------


## asish

> ippo LED vanganulla paripadiyum drop cheythu, 40 inch LED 3D vaangam, vila onnu thazhatte



ippol 50" plasma 3d cheap alle, ivide $ 800 - 900 anennu thonnunnu,,,,, i think plasma is betterthal lcd;led..........
i have one led lg 42 , but ee plasma tv lathinekkal better aayi thonni,,,,,

vangunnel sony vangikku matullathokke kanakkanu..............

----------


## Leader

> ividunnu orennam ayachu tharam..nattile vilayude pakuthiye ullu...



nee ponnappan alleda thankappan, thankappan..




> ippol 50" plasma 3d cheap alle, ivide $ 800 - 900 anennu thonnunnu,,,,, i think plasma is betterthal lcd;led..........
> i have one led lg 42 , but ee plasma tv lathinekkal better aayi thonni,,,,,
> 
> vangunnel sony vangikku matullathokke kanakkanu..............


LED alle better, plasma has less life , I guess...

LCD-ku vila kurayan ninnappol LED vannu, athinte vila thaazhan ninnappol, itha 3D.... enthu cheyyum?

----------


## asish

> nee ponnappan alleda thankappan, thankappan..
> 
> 
> 
> LED alle better, plasma has less life , I guess...
> 
> LCD-ku vila kurayan ninnappol LED vannu, athinte vila thaazhan ninnappol, itha 3D.... enthu cheyyum?



led 100000 hrs. lcd plasma 60000 hrs aanenokke parayunnu....  ithra okke aakumpolekkum nammude tv outofdate aayitundaakum..... njan ivide ninnum aanu lg 42 led vangiyathu 1yr munne,,,,,,,,,, nattil kondupoyi use chaithu 2 masathinullil kedu vannu, athu lg il koduthu nannakki kittan more than 6mnths eduthu,,,,,, appol njaan netilum matum okke searchiyappol pothuve plasmakkanu better opinion,, ee lcd led um thammil adisthana param aayittulla vyathyam onnum illa,,, led il back lit\ght kurachu better aanennu mathram............ pinne 3d il 3d allatha moviesinu clarity kuravulla pole thonni

ini kannada aavasyam illatha 3d varum ennu kelkkunnu ennittu vangaam achayanu ...........  :Hang: 

vila kurayunnathu palappolum puthu technology varumpol aanu,, so athyavasyam undenkil vila care cheyyathe vaanguka allel kasu poketil vekkuka,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nasrani

> nee ponnappan alleda thankappan, thankappan..
> 
> 
> 
> LED alle better, plasma has less life , I guess...
> 
> LCD-ku vila kurayan ninnappol LED vannu, athinte vila thaazhan ninnappol, itha 3D.... enthu cheyyum?


kurachu koode wait cheyyu............vere enthengilum technology varum

----------


## asish

> kurachu koode wait cheyyu............vere enthengilum technology varum



achayanu ee janmathil tv vangikkan patillaaaaaaaaa   :Hahaaa:  :Hahaaa:

----------


## nasrani

> achayanu ee janmathil tv vangikkan patillaaaaaaaaa


venengil roomil oru china tv iripundu athu koduthekkam..............latest technology anu, 
ON aakkan switch illa 2 chavittum 3 thozhiyum koduthal mathi  :Cool:

----------


## asish

> venengil roomil oru china tv iripundu athu koduthekkam..............latest technology anu, 
> ON aakkan switch illa *2 chavittum 3 thozhiyum koduthal mathi*


appol achayante pennumpillakku easy aayitu operate cheyyaamm..........   :Ahupinne:

----------


## Leader

ee 40 inch TV vaangiyal (LED/3D, Full HD) viewing distance ethra venam?

10 ft okke anel kaninu prashnam undo?

----------


## asish

> kurachu koode wait cheyyu............vere enthengilum technology varum


ivide pala mallusinte aduthum (bachelors) jambovaan kkalathe tv aanu... athokke chavittyum kuthiyum aanu operation......... arabikalum matum ozhivakkunnathu eduthondu varunnathaanu.......... nattil lavarude vettilokke onnum randum lcd and led kaanum,,, kollathilo mato nattil pokumpole nalla tv kaanoooo......... ivarude ee phsycology namukku ithuvare pidi kitiyittillaaaaa.............  :puker:  :puker:

----------


## asish

> ee 40 inch TV vaangiyal (LED/3D, Full HD) viewing distance ethra venam?
> 
> 10 ft okke anel kaninu prashnam undo?


monitarinu munnil irunnu nammude kannokke adichupoyi.........

----------


## Leader

> ivide pala mallusinte aduthum (bachelors) jambovaan kkalathe tv aanu... athokke chavittyum kuthiyum aanu operation......... arabikalum matum ozhivakkunnathu eduthondu varunnathaanu.......... nattil lavarude vettilokke onnum randum lcd and led kaanum,,, kollathilo mato nattil pokumpole nalla tv kaanoooo......... ivarude ee phsycology namukku ithuvare pidi kitiyittillaaaaa.............


 :Laughing: 

enikkum manasilavatha philosophu anu... chilappol naattil ullavar nannayi jeevichotte enna line avum

----------


## nasrani

> ivide pala mallusinte aduthum (bachelors) jambovaan kkalathe tv aanu... athokke chavittyum kuthiyum aanu operation......... arabikalum matum ozhivakkunnathu eduthondu varunnathaanu.......... nattil lavarude vettilokke onnum randum lcd and led kaanum,,, kollathilo mato nattil pokumpole nalla tv kaanoooo......... ivarude ee phsycology namukku ithuvare pidi kitiyittillaaaaa.............


batchlerosinokke valiya saukaryathodu thalapryam kanathilla.........udayip annelum tv kandal mathi ena line aanu

----------


## asish

> batchlerosinokke valiya saukaryathodu thalapryam kanathilla.........udayip annelum tv kandal mathi ena line aanu


nattilenthina pinne nallathu vaangi vekkunnathu.......... not in tv mikka karyangilum angine......... food items vare cheap nokki vaangum............. 10-16 perokkeyaanu chil roomsil ivide thamasikkunnathu,,,,,,,, athum nalla sampalam vangunnor............ cant digest,

----------


## nasrani

> nattilenthina pinne nallathu vaangi vekkunnathu.......... not in tv mikka karyangilum angine......... food items vare cheap nokki vaangum............. 10-16 perokkeyaanu chil roomsil ivide thamasikkunnathu,,,,,,,, athum nalla sampalam vangunnor............ cant digest,


 avtaril ulla kutti ara?? annante mol ano?

----------


## Leader

> nattilenthina pinne nallathu vaangi vekkunnathu.......... not in tv mikka karyangilum angine......... food items vare cheap nokki vaangum............. 10-16 perokkeyaanu chil roomsil ivide thamasikkunnathu,,,,,,,, athum nalla sampalam vangunnor............ cant digest,


petrol adikkanuim, multiplexil cinema kaanum oru madiyummilla, bhakshanam kazhikkan mathram cash irakkilla

----------


## nasrani

> petrol adikkanuim, multiplexil cinema kaanum oru madiyummilla, bhakshanam kazhikkan mathram cash irakkilla


salary kitty month mid vare rajavum shesham pichakkaranum.......athanu pothuve kandu varunnathu  :Biggrin:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ee 40 inch TV vaangiyal (LED/3D, Full HD) viewing distance ethra venam?
> 
> 10 ft okke anel kaninu prashnam undo?


Kurachu koodi wait cheyyunnatha nallathu... 3d led tv's onnu popular aavatte..  

monitor aanenkil touch facilities ulla 3d led medikkunnathu nannayirikkum... windows 8 varuvalle...  :Thumbup1:

----------


## veecee

> ee 40 inch TV vaangiyal (LED/3D, Full HD) viewing distance ethra venam?
> 
> 10 ft okke anel kaninu prashnam undo?


illa, 40 inch nu athokke mathiyakum.

----------


## asish

> petrol adikkanuim, multiplexil cinema kaanum oru madiyummilla, bhakshanam kazhikkan mathram cash irakkilla


correct......... emirates flightinu tkt edukkum bhayankara soukarm aanthre seat gapokke,,, ivide kollum muzhuvzn idungiya roomil kaalum churutty kidakkum....... 
palarum pongacham kaanikkaananu nattil ithokke vaangunnathu.... nammude oru banduvinu corollaa undu athu pulli kollathilorikkal pokumpole shedil ninnum irakku....... bharykkum makkalkkum use cheyyan spark vangi koduthu  :Ennekollu: 




> salary kitty month mid vare rajavum shesham pichakkaranum.......athanu pothuve kandu varunnathu


ividokke nalla salary ullavarude kaaryam aanu njaan paranje aroun $ 2500...... rando munno peru thamasikkunna oru roomil thamasikkan ivide (shj dubai) around $ 200 mathi........... kashtapettu thamasikkanelum $100 venom bakkiyellam almost equal aanu....

----------


## Leader

asish machan ethraya vadaka kodukkunnathu? atho swantham veedano?

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> correct......... emirates flightinu tkt edukkum bhayankara soukarm aanthre seat gapokke,,, ivide kollum muzhuvzn idungiya roomil kaalum churutty kidakkum....... 
> palarum pongacham kaanikkaananu nattil ithokke vaangunnathu.... nammude oru banduvinu corollaa undu athu pulli kollathilorikkal pokumpole shedil ninnum irakku....... bharykkum makkalkkum use cheyyan spark vangi koduthu 
> 
> 
> 
> ividokke nalla salary ullavarude kaaryam aanu njaan paranje aroun $ 2500...... rando munno peru thamasikkunna oru roomil thamasikkan ivide (shj dubai) around $ 200 mathi........... kashtapettu thamasikkanelum $100 venom bakkiyellam almost equal aanu....


 ivide $1600il theerunnilla one month expense... :Confused:

----------


## asish

> ivide $1600il theerunnilla one month expense...


avide athinanusarichu kittunnathu kondalle

njan paranjathu room rent aanu........ anyway $ 500 undel ivide oralkku valare nalla reethiyil jeevikkam.......... vide ethrayo per $ 300 jwali cheyyunnu......... ente shopile bengaliyude salary aani athu avan thamasikkunnathu 20 perulla oru roomil aanu avanu athe pattu but $ 3000 vangunnavanum itharathil kazhiyunnathu sari aayi thonnunnilla.............

----------


## JOCHAYAN

[quote=asish;3563087]avide athinanusarichu kittunnathu kondalle

njan paranjathu room rent aanu........ anyway $ 500 undel ivide oralkku valare nalla reethiyil jeevikkam.......... vide ethrayo per $ 300 jwali cheyyunnu......... ente shopile bengaliyude salary aani athu avan thamasikkunnathu 20 perulla oru roomil aanu avanu athe pattu but $ 3000 vangunnavanum itharathil kazhiyunnathu sari aayi thonnunnilla.............[/quote]
ethrayum pettennu pishuki sampadichu nattil poyi kazhiyanayirikkum...jeevitham kalanju enthu sampadichittenthu karyam...aa bengaliyodu ingottu poran para...shopilokke minimum $1500 und... :Very Happy: appol minimum rent $700 anennu thonnunnu...

----------


## Leader

njan puthiya vadaka veettilekku maarunnu, 13K rent , 1.2 L deposit. chingam 2-nu veedu maarum......... ini officilekku 22 KM drive cheyyanam.

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> njan puthiya vadaka veettilekku maarunnu, 13K rent , 1.2 L deposit. chingam 2-nu veedu maarum......... ini officilekku 22 KM drive cheyyanam.


 aa cash emi adachu orennam vangan padille?

----------


## asish

> asish machan ethraya vadaka kodukkunnathu? atho swantham veedano?


njangal moonnu peranu oru roomil, 2bd hall flat aanu hall njangal upayogikkunnu ,, bhakki roomukalil ente koodeyulla dillikkarante shopsile jeevanakkarku koduthu,,  moonnil kooduthal aalukal oru roomilum illa.....

njan monthly aed 500 kodukkunnu..... ele n water around aed 100....... njan mathram aanu mallu....... oru one bd flat edukkan idea vechittu kurachay,, but ee oru setup enikku valare comfortable aayondu marathe nikkunnu...... next veccationu family varumpol chelappol maarum.............

----------


## Leader

> aa cash emi adachu orennam vangan padille?


orennam book cheythittundu, it will take 1 year to get completed. EMI 28K adachum thudangi.




> njangal moonnu peranu oru roomil, 2bd hall flat aanu hall njangal upayogikkunnu ,, bhakki roomukalil ente koodeyulla dillikkarante shopsile jeevanakkarku koduthu,,  moonnil kooduthal aalukal oru roomilum illa.....
> 
> njan monthly aed 500 kodukkunnu..... ele n water around aed 100....... njan mathram aanu mallu....... oru one bd flat edukkan idea vechittu kurachay,, but ee oru setup enikku valare comfortable aayondu marathe nikkunnu...... next veccationu family varumpol chelappol maarum.............


appo family koode ille?

----------


## asish

[quote=pala;3563104]


> avide athinanusarichu kittunnathu kondalle
> 
> njan paranjathu room rent aanu........ anyway $ 500 undel ivide oralkku valare nalla reethiyil jeevikkam.......... vide ethrayo per $ 300 jwali cheyyunnu......... ente shopile bengaliyude salary aani athu avan thamasikkunnathu 20 perulla oru roomil aanu avanu athe pattu but $ 3000 vangunnavanum itharathil kazhiyunnathu sari aayi thonnunnilla.............[/quote]
> ethrayum pettennu pishuki sampadichu nattil poyi kazhiyanayirikkum...jeevitham kalanju enthu sampadichittenthu karyam...aa bengaliyodu ingottu poran para...shopilokke minimum $1500 und...appol minimum rent $700 anennu thonnunnu...


oruthanum naattil poyi settle akoollaa,,,,, jeevikkunna kaalam kazhiyumenkil nalla vrithiyum vedippum ulla paristhithiyil thanne jeevikkunnathalle nallathu,,, puthiya generation vruthy n vedippu ennu kettale alergyaanu ellam oru dillybilly typaanu.......

bengalikal bhooripaakavum  nattil pokunnathu 5 kollam okke aakumpol aanu..... more than 10yrs aayittu pokatha ethrayo perundu... palarkum documents onnum illaaaaa,,, palarudeyum kathakal kettal oro cinimakulla vakuppundaakum.........

----------


## asish

> orennam book cheythittundu, it will take 1 year to get completed. EMI 28K adachum thudangi.
> 
> 
> 
> appo family koode ille?


no only veccationu mathram,,, nattil oru veedokke vechu......... njan normally 3-4 monthsil nattil pokarundu ithavanayaan kooduthal nikkunnathu.............

----------


## JOCHAYAN

[quote=asish;3563137]


> oruthanum naattil pokullaaa,,,,, jeevikkunna kaalam kazhiyumenkil nalla vrithiyum vedippum ulla paristhithiyil thanne jeevikkunnathalle nallathu,,, puthiya generation vruthy n vedippu ennu kettale alergyaanu ellam oru dillybilly typaanu.......
> 
> bengalikal bhooripaakavum nattil pokunnathu 5 kollam okke aakumpol aanu..... more than 10yrs aayittu pokatha ethrayo perundu... palarkum documents onnum illaaaaa,,, palarudeyum kathakal kettal oro cinimakulla vakuppundaakum.........


 avare kuttam paranjittu karyamilla...ake $300 anu kittunnathenkil engane ella varshavum nattil pokum....tkt cashum koodi save cheyyane nokku...

----------


## AnWaR

hi guys...
sony smart tv yil browser option undo atho youtube muthalaya pre built applicationse ullo?

samsung has browser support, ryt?

----------


## Santi

full hd nu parayana ad oru size pattikal aanalle... :Doh:  hd ready um full hd yum thammil aake ulla vythsam hd receiver built in aayi illannu matram aano ??  india yil enthayalum external receiver illathe  channel kittathondu hd ready edukunathalle nallthu  :Confused:

----------


## plk

ippo available aayittula best led ethaa..with price range..

njan ippozhum jambavante kalathe crt monitoraa use cheyunnu.. :Moodoff:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ippo available aayittula best led ethaa..with price range..
> 
> njan ippozhum jambavante kalathe crt monitoraa use cheyunnu..


Pillerkku athokke mathi tta  :Biggrin:

----------


## plk

> Pillerkku athokke mathi tta


nee valyavanaada.... :DJ:

----------


## AnWaR

> full hd nu parayana ad oru size pattikal aanalle... hd ready um full hd yum thammil aake ulla vythsam hd receiver built in aayi illannu matram aano ??  india yil enthayalum external receiver illathe  channel kittathondu hd ready edukunathalle nallthu


full hd screen resolution is 1080 and for hd ready it is only 720..
i think that will make significant difference in picture quality...

----------


## Santi

> full hd screen resolution is 1080 and for hd ready it is only 720..
> i think that will make significant difference in picture quality...


appo pinne ithentha sadanam ??

Toshiba 32XV555DB- 32" Widescreen 1080p HD Ready LCD TV

 :Confused1:

----------


## AnWaR

> appo pinne ithentha sadanam ??
> 
> Toshiba 32XV555DB- 32" Widescreen 1080p HD Ready LCD TV


ithake confusion akkumallo..
kazhinja week oru shopile so called digitaltv expert paranju thanna explanation anu njan paranjathu.. 

btw any ideas on smart tv models which has a browser option..
so that i can browse any sites like forumkeralam, digital streams etc. ?

----------


## ParamasivaM

> full hd screen resolution is 1080 and for hd ready it is only 720..
> i think that will make significant difference in picture quality...


It makes huge difference in picture quality... 720p from 1080p !!

----------


## breakingviews

HD ready - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> ithake confusion akkumallo..
> kazhinja week oru shopile so called digitaltv expert paranju thanna explanation anu njan paranjathu.. 
> 
> btw any ideas on smart tv models which has a browser option..
> so that i can browse any sites like forumkeralam, digital streams etc. ?


 yes..ningalkku oru internet connection undayirunnal mathram mathi...sony ex,hx models okke computer pole thanne upayogikkam..hx 729 anu njan upayogikkunnathu...

----------


## AnWaR

> yes..ningalkku oru internet connection undayirunnal mathram mathi...sony ex,hx models okke computer pole thanne upayogikkam..hx 729 anu njan upayogikkunnathu...


bhai can you browse and watch digital streams on your sony smart tv?

the expert in shop said in sony smart tv currently available in market i cud only use built in applications like youtube and dont have a browser to type any website i want..

of course i understand i need a wireless dongle for tv and a wireless connection at home..

----------


## veecee

> bhai can you browse and watch digital streams on your sony smart tv?
> 
> the expert in shop said in sony smart tv currently available in market i cud only use built in applications like youtube and dont have a browser to type any website i want..
> 
> of course i understand i need a wireless dongle for tv and a wireless connection at home..


oru wireless adapater ayachu thannal njan ente tv yil parrekshichu nokki ariyikkam :Coool:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> bhai can you browse and watch digital streams on your sony smart tv?
> 
> the expert in shop said in sony smart tv currently available in market i cud only use built in applications like youtube and dont have a browser to type any website i want..
> 
> of course i understand i need a wireless dongle for tv and a wireless connection at home..


 u need a uwa br 100 wifi adapter and a wireless internet connection at home....bt ippo ividangalil ellam wireless internet connection anu ella companyum provide cheyyunnathu...thankalude connectionum wireless ayirikkumennu njan viswasikkunnu...sonyude ippol irangunna mikka modelsinum ethernet port und..pinne skype okke upayogikkanamenkil camera add cheyyanam..athinu $100 anu ivide vila...for wifi another $100.. :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:

----------


## AnWaR

> oru wireless adapater ayachu thannal njan ente tv yil parrekshichu nokki ariyikkam


adyam anaye medikkatte..ennittu thotti medikkam... :Coool:

----------


## AnWaR

> u need a uwa br 100 wifi adapter and a wireless internet connection at home....bt ippo ividangalil ellam wireless internet connection anu ella companyum provide cheyyunnathu...thankalude connectionum wireless ayirikkumennu njan viswasikkunnu...sonyude ippol irangunna mikka modelsinum ethernet port und..pinne skype okke upayogikkanamenkil camera add cheyyanam..athinu $100 anu ivide vila...for wifi another $100..


yes i have wireless internet and can buy a wireless adapter..
the expert in tv store said i cud connect using ethernet cable or wifi adapter.
however even after connecting to net by above means i could only use built in applications and cant browse any site i want.

what he said is latest samsung models have browser feature so that i could watch any site i want.
samsung has models with built in wifi as well apparently.

unfortunate thing is that the shops dont have wireless connections here to give a demo to me!!! :Hammer:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> yes i have wireless internet and can buy a wireless adapter..
> the expert in tv store said i cud connect using ethernet cable or wifi adapter.
> however even after connecting to net by above means i could only use built in applications and cant browse any site i want.
> 
> what he said is latest samsung models have browser feature so that i could watch any site i want.
> samsung has models with built in wifi as well apparently.
> 
> unfortunate thing is that the shops dont have wireless connections here to give a demo to me!!!


internet browser sonyude blu ray playeril vareyund....njan sonyude bluray playeril ninnu innu forumkeralayil kayariyathanu...pinne oru iphono mato karuthikkonam media remote ayittu...allathe type chettuka ennu vachal kurachu budhimutanu...ini thankal medikkunna tvyil browser illenkilum bluray playeril inbuilt wifi undenkil athu mathi...$190 ullu ee paranja blu ray playerinu...,inbuilt application ennu parayunnathu sariyanu...youtube,thudangi anekam vedio search sites und...athu namukku google search cheyyathe neritu menu ayi thanneyund...matu sites search cheyyanamenneyullu...

----------


## AnWaR

> internet browser sonyude blu ray playeril vareyund....njan sonyude bluray playeril ninnu innu forumkeralayil kayariyathanu...pinne oru iphono mato karuthikkonam media remote ayittu...allathe type chettuka ennu vachal kurachu budhimutanu...ini thankal medikkunna tvyil browser illenkilum bluray playeril inbuilt wifi undenkil athu mathi...$190 ullu ee paranja blu ray playerinu...,inbuilt application ennu parayunnathu sariyanu...youtube,thudangi anekam vedio search sites und...athu namukku google search cheyyathe neritu menu ayi thanneyund...matu sites search cheyyanamenneyullu...


thanks bhai..

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> ithake confusion akkumallo..
> kazhinja week oru shopile so called digitaltv expert paranju thanna explanation anu njan paranjathu.. 
> 
> btw any ideas on smart tv models which has a browser option..
> so that i can browse any sites like forumkeralam, digital streams etc. ?

----------


## AnWaR

thanks pala..
laptopil ninnu projectiyath allallo alle.. :colors:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> thanks pala..
> laptopil ninnu projectiyath allallo alle..


 iniyum viswasamillenkil vedio eduthu ayachu tharam..ennalum ningale kond njan medippikkum.. :Smile:

----------


## AnWaR

> iniyum viswasamillenkil vedio eduthu ayachu tharam..ennalum ningale kond njan medippikkum..


venda bhai...thanks...

----------


## David

I posted a part of this post on sony thread.

Sony Bravia KDL 26EX420 enna model-ineurichu enthanu abhiprayam? Anyone  who has bought it please post a review. is there any ghosting when fast  paced action is going on screen like F1 racing, action movies or sports  matches? i read a review that the 32 inch version has ghosting.
Also what do you think of samsung and LG LED TVs. I think LG has the best display panel (IPS panel). Post a review by any one using the following model TVs.

SAMSUNG UA27D5000

SONY KDL26EX420

LG 26LV3000

Reply fast please!

----------


## KSHERU

samsung display muttanu...but avanmarude aftr sale sevice verum koore aanu...i had a samsung tv...display kku ento patti koduttatanu...pinna aa tv yee upekshikandi vannu...tanks to samsung service centre ,tvm

----------


## John Raj

Sony de LCD tv 32 inch for 1300 dhs approx 15-16K INR laabham aaano nashtam aaano? any other lcd suggestions?

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Sony de LCD tv 32 inch for 1300 dhs approx 15-16K INR laabham aaano nashtam aaano? any other lcd suggestions?


 puthiyathalle..oru nashtavumilla...sony ..the best...

----------


## John Raj

> puthiyathalle..oru nashtavumilla...sony ..the best...


puthiyathu thanne......

----------


## Leader

enthonnede,orennam medikkan thanne pediyavunnu......

I need a 40" LED, Full HD .. oru mathiri ella featerm venam, Youtube streaming okke easy ayi nadakkanam, 

pulikale orennam suggest me......

----------


## Santi

panasonic viera 42 model plasma ..ithinte specification nokki nallthanonnu parayo ??


Model No : Panasonic VIERA TH-P42A20D

TV Tuner
Integrated Tuners  World 17-System
Teletext Reception  1000P Level 2.5, FASTEXT/LIST/TOP

Display
Screen Size   42" (106 cm) diagonal
Panel   G13 Progressive HD Plasma Display Panel
Resolution   1,024 x 768 (16:9)
Applicable PC signals  VGA, WVGA, SVGA, XGA, WXGA, SXGA, 1920 x 1080
Applicable Scanning Format   Full-HD 1125 (1080)/50i,1125 (1080)/60i,1125 (1080)/24p(HDMI only),1125 (1080)/50p(HDMI only),1125 (1080)/60p(HDMI only)
HD   750 (720)/50p, 750 (720)/60p
SD  525 (480)/60i, 525 (480)/60p, 625 (576)/50i, 625 (576)/50p
Contrast Ratio (in dark surroundings)   Dynamic: 2,000,000:1
Moving Picture Resolution   720 lines
600 Hz Sub-Field Drive    Yes
24p Smooth Film/Playback  No/Yes
Shades of Gradation  4,096 equivalent steps of gradation
Deep Colour (10/12-bit)  No
x.v. Colour     Yes
Resolution Enhancer  No
3D Colour Management  Yes
Picture Mode  Dynamic/Normal/Cinema/Game

Sound
Speakers   10 W x 2, 1-Way 2 Speakers
Sound Mode   Music/Speech/User
Virtual Surround   V-Audio

Input/Output
VIERA Image Viewer (SD Card Input)  Yes (JPEG playback) (SDHC compatible)
USB  No
HDMI Input/ Support Feature  3 (1 side, 2 rear)
Composite Video Input    AV1/2/3: RCA phono type (2 rear, 1 side)
Audio Input (for Video)   AV1/2/3: RCA phono type connectors [L, R] (2 sets rear, 1 side)
Component Video Input  RCA phono type [Y , PB/CB, PR/CR] (1 sets rear)
PC Input  Mini D-sub 15-pin x 1 (rear)
LAN Port  No
Monitor Out  RCA phono type (1 rear)
Digital Audio Output (Optical)  No
Headphone Jack  1 (side)

Features
VIERA CAST  No
VIERA Tools  Yes
DLNA   No
VIERA Link   Yes (HDAVI Control 5)
Multi Window  PAT
Eco Mode   Yes
Game Mode  Yes
Off Timer  Yes
Child Lock  Yes

General
Power Save Mode  Yes
Power Supply  AC 220 - 240 V, 50/60Hz
Rated Power Consumption    230 W
Standby Power Consumption  0.45 W
Dimensions (W x H x D) (w/o stand)  1,029 x 661 x 94 mm
Dimensions (W x H x D) (with stand)  1,029 x 704 x 334 mm
Weight (w/o stand)   24.0 kg
Weight (with stand)  26.5 kg

----------


## Santi

plasma tv ulla aarelum undo ?? plasma yum led thammil valiya clarity vythasam undo ?

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> plasma tv ulla aarelum undo ?? plasma yum led thammil valiya clarity vythasam undo ?


 aanayum adum thammil ulla vyathyasamund..aa vyathyasam vilayilum und....eg..55"plasma around$900..but 40"led $900...

----------


## Santi

> aanayum adum thammil ulla vyathyasamund..aa vyathyasam vilayilum und....eg..55"plasma around$900..but 40"led $900...


vila nokkenda....led puthiya technology aayondu vila koodum...plasma kore kalam aayulla sambavam alle....

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> vila nokkenda....led puthiya technology aayondu vila koodum...plasma kore kalam aayulla sambavam alle....


 plasma njan upayogichittilla..but njan led vangan poyappol avide ella typum display vachittundayirunnu...namukku easy ayi compare cheyyan patumalo...karanam ore disc thanneyanu ellathilum play cheyyunnathu...enikku athra impressive ayi thonniyilla... :Biggrin:

----------


## Santi

> plasma njan upayogichittilla..but njan led vangan poyappol avide ella typum display vachittundayirunnu...namukku easy ayi compare cheyyan patumalo...karanam ore disc thanneyanu ellathilum play cheyyunnathu...enikku athra impressive ayi thonniyilla...




cnet reviews nokkiyathil top 3 yum plasma aanu.....

Best HDTVs overall - CNET Reviews

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> cnet reviews nokkiyathil top 3 yum plasma aanu.....
> 
> Best HDTVs overall - CNET Reviews


 bt ithellam vila koodiya plasma anallo... :Rolling Eyes:  3D LED 1800 ULLU VILA...

----------


## Santi

> bt ithellam vila koodiya plasma anallo... 3D LED 1800 ULLU VILA...


aa list le 4th place led sony ku 2500-4000 aanallo vila kanikkane still competes well with top plasmas ne parayanullu

----------


## AslaN

Plasma main  advantage large size alae :Punk: ..


> aanayum adum thammil ulla vyathyasamund..aa vyathyasam vilayilum und....eg..55"plasma around$900..but 40"led $900...

----------


## UoB

> Plasma main  advantage large size alae..


pakshe main disadvantage long life illa ennalle  :Tongue: 
same like fluorescent tube light

----------


## UoB

enikku oru help venam ,veetil Samsung inte 32 inch LED TV undu ,

athil USB vazhi movies play chyumbol chila problems undu, 
chila sthalangalil dialogues athra loud aayirikilla, pakshe aa portion il BGM bhayangara loud aayirikum ,sound kootiyalum manasilakilla, athinu anusarichu bgm um loud aagum,
 laptop il kaanmbol egane oru preshnam illa ,ella dialogues um clear aanu, 

enthairikum preshnam  :Help:

----------


## Santi

> enikku oru help venam ,veetil Samsung inte 32 inch LED TV undu ,
> 
> athil USB vazhi movies play chyumbol chila problems undu, 
> chila sthalangalil dialogues athra loud aayirikilla, pakshe aa portion il BGM bhayangara loud aayirikum ,sound kootiyalum manasilakilla, athinu anusarichu bgm um loud aagum,
>  laptop il kaanmbol egane oru preshnam illa ,ella dialogues um clear aanu, 
> 
> enthairikum preshnam


thumb il aano kanane ennal  thangathathavum data trasfer ....format cheyumbol allocation koottiyal mathi

----------


## UoB

> thumb il aano kanane ennal  thangathathavum data trasfer ....format cheyumbol allocation koottiyal mathi


athe ,thumb drive thanne,

thumb drive format chyunna kaaryam aano, enthinte allocation aanu, egane kootam ,

athum koodi paranjatha pls  :Smile:

----------


## Santi

> athe ,thumb drive thanne,
> 
> thumb drive format chyunna kaaryam aano, enthinte allocation aanu, egane kootam ,
> 
> athum koodi paranjatha pls


athinte polytechnic onnum ariyilla...external hard disk support cheyumenkil athavum nallthu

----------


## UoB

> athinte polytechnic onnum ariyilla...external hard disk support cheyumenkil athavum nallthu


thanks  :Thnku:  

external hard disk work chyumayirikum, pakshe port side il aanu, support chyan onnum ila athaanu problem, ethayalum try chythu nokam  :Yes2:

----------


## AnWaR

> iniyum viswasamillenkil vedio eduthu ayachu tharam..ennalum ningale kond njan medippikkum..


njan sony kdl40 cx523 medikkan plan idunnu next week...\\:D/
reasonable offer othu vannittund...
lcd/smart tv...

same spec led venel 200 pounds extra avum.. led with integrated wifi venel 300 pounds extra avum...

when i compared the 3 versions i didnt see much difference between lcd and led.. if anything i prefer the video in lcd...and i dont mind the extra 2 kilos of lcd and the extra depth...

----------


## AnWaR

> plasma tv ulla aarelum undo ?? plasma yum led thammil valiya clarity vythasam undo ?


some people still prefer plasma..
IMO plasma give the true and real/natural colours..
it appears more sober and calm too..
led appears very loud and on your face and colours look a bit artifical to me..

----------


## breakingviews

> some people still prefer plasma..
> IMO plasma give the true and real/natural colours..
> it appears more sober and calm too..
> led appears very loud and on your face and colours look a bit artifical to me..


there was a problem wiht LED's whn te technology was just laucnched, bt now the latest versions are truly advanced and better than plasma considering all the other factors

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> njan sony kdl40 cx523 medikkan plan idunnu next week...\\:D/
> reasonable offer othu vannittund...
> lcd/smart tv...
> 
> same spec led venel 200 pounds extra avum.. led with integrated wifi venel 300 pounds extra avum...
> 
> when i compared the 3 versions i didnt see much difference between lcd and led.. if anything i prefer the video in lcd...and i dont mind the extra 2 kilos of lcd and the extra depth...


 pishukkan..... :Tooth:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> pishukkan.....


Panakkaran  :Biggrin: 
betwe,oru laptop vanganam ennund.. lcd or led aano better  :Head Hurts Kr:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Panakkaran 
> betwe,oru laptop vanganam ennund.. lcd or led aano better


led thanneyalle iniyulla kalam better...ente pazhaya lap lcd anu..athum puthiyathum thammil nalla vyathyasam und....2um orumichu on aki nokkiyal display vyathyasam ariyam..display mathramanu njan soochippikkunnathu..

----------


## ParamasivaM

> led thanneyalle iniyulla kalam better...ente pazhaya lap lcd anu..athum puthiyathum thammil nalla vyathyasam und....2um orumichu on aki nokkiyal display vyathyasam ariyam..


Yes.. led thanne better..but nammude price range il varunna onnu othu vannittund.. pakshe lcd aanu..  :Hypo: 
also dell studio  :Thinking:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Yes.. led thanne better..but nammude price range il varunna onnu othu vannittund.. pakshe lcd aanu.. 
> also dell studio


 dell led nalla quality anu......

----------


## AnWaR

> pishukkan.....


bhai jeevichu povande...
200 or 300 pound extra kodukkan matram benefits njan kandilla...

sadaranakaranaya ente kannukalil lcd/led screen visuals atra vious obdifference thonniyilla..

only difference i felt is the thickness ( lcd- almost double of led) and the 2 - 3 kilogram difference..

i considered paying more a bigger screen though..but then decided 40 was enough at this stage and may consider a bigger one next year...

ente model avar internet demo kanichu.. FK and most importatntly DS okke browse cheyyam.. :Yeye: 

ithil android/iphone remote ayi use cheyyan compatibility undo ennu chodikkan vittu poyi storil!!!

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> bhai jeevichu povande...
> 200 or 300 pound extra kodukkan matram benefits njan kandilla...
> 
> sadaranakaranaya ente kannukalil lcd/led screen visuals atra vious obdifference thonniyilla..
> 
> only difference i felt is the thickness ( lcd- almost double of led) and the 2 - 3 kilogram difference..
> 
> i considered paying more a bigger screen though..but then decided 40 was enough at this stage and may consider a bigger one next year...
> 
> ...


 ok..ok..appol wifi inbuilt allenkil athinu vere cash kodukkande add cheyyan?

----------


## AnWaR

> ok..ok..*appol wifi inbuilt allenkil athinu vere cash kodukkande* add cheyyan?


wifi adapter sony kolla charge medikkumengilum netgear adapter worth 20 pound will work. sony actually netgearinte adapter thanne sony casilbpothinju irakkunnu enneyullu..

njan aa 20 poundum labhikkum..i will use ethernet cable... :Laughing: 
my wireless router is placed just near the tv stand... and moreover by using an adapter there will be loss of approx 25% speed as c/w wired connection..

Some of my understanding about the model are:

1. Can use the sony prebuilt browser to browse any sites except few whith codec issues. main thing is DS works on it.... :Thumbup1: 
2. Can play videos/movies from my external harddrive.
3. Can record programs to the external hard drive. This can be done even if I am out and the TV is switched off, if I set the timer function.

I hope the above understanding is true. Cant wait for it to arrive on Thursday!!!

----------


## ParamasivaM

Ningal 2 perum plasma okke medichirunno... nammal pavam lcd karan  :Moodoff:

----------


## AnWaR

> Ningal 2 perum plasma okke medichirunno... nammal pavam lcd karan


dey njanum lcd anu medikkunnath...
plasmayku lcd yekalum kuravalle...

----------


## Leader

actually LED TV undo? ellam LCD thanne alle? 

LED TV &ndash; The Myth | I Said It

ottu mikka brand site search cheythalum category LCD or LED LCD ennanu.. aarum LED ennu thelichu parayunnumilla.

-----

LCD screens have two components. The screen for displaying the scene.  But the LCD screen is incapable of illuminating. It requires some  external source of illumination. Hence the second component, CCFLs(cold  cathode florescent lamps) are used to provide the backlight. But these  lamps have a disadvantage. It is not capable of emitting bright light  evenly, for a longer period of time. It is big in size and though the  LCD panel and circuit board takes minimal space, the CCFLs require  larger space, hence the 10 cm thickness. So manufacturers needed shift  to a more efficient form of illumination. LED, which have a longer life,  better illumination power, and consume less light, were found to be the  obvious alternatives. And, them being very small, was an added  advantage. So manufacturers moved towards LED as the source of  illumination, without giving much thought to the development of actual  LED screens. Organic LED(OLED)s are able to self illuminate, hence they  will do away with the necessity of external source for that. If you want  to compare LED with LCD screens, check out the AMOLED screens on  various mobiles available, against those with LCD screens.

----------


## MeoW

> actually LED TV undo? ellam LCD thanne alle? 
> 
> LED TV &ndash; The Myth | I Said It
> 
> ottu mikka brand site search cheythalum category LCD or LED LCD ennanu.. aarum LED ennu thelichu parayunnumilla.
> 
> -----
> 
> LCD screens have two components. The screen for displaying the scene.  But the LCD screen is incapable of illuminating. It requires some  external source of illumination. Hence the second component, CCFLs(cold  cathode florescent lamps) are used to provide the backlight. But these  lamps have a disadvantage. It is not capable of emitting bright light  evenly, for a longer period of time. It is big in size and though the  LCD panel and circuit board takes minimal space, the CCFLs require  larger space, hence the 10 cm thickness. So manufacturers needed shift  to a more efficient form of illumination. LED, which have a longer life,  better illumination power, and consume less light, were found to be the  obvious alternatives. And, them being very small, was an added  advantage. So manufacturers moved towards LED as the source of  illumination, without giving much thought to the development of actual  LED screens. Organic LED(OLED)s are able to self illuminate, hence they  will do away with the necessity of external source for that. If you want  to compare LED with LCD screens, check out the AMOLED screens on  various mobiles available, against those with LCD screens.



LED and LCD umayi... valya difference enikku thonniyittilla.... innale njan oru 1.30 lakhs te LED kandu.... LCD umayi valya difference enikku thonniyilla athil..

----------


## Leader

> LED and LCD umayi... valya difference enikku thonniyittilla.... innale njan oru 1.30 lakhs te LED kandu.... LCD umayi valya difference enikku thonniyilla athil..


power consumption kuravanu.. CCFL-nekkal life LED-ku anu... clarity-il kurachu diff undavum, but bottomline is , Panel is not LED.

----------


## AnWaR

@pala...at last i bought sony kdl40 cx523..
its really a very good buy at its price...

unfortunately the internet browser doesnt play digitalstreams site as its embedded video requiring plugin....:(

----------


## Grand Master

I have Purchase TOSHIEA 32PS10 LCD TV,
Good Picture Quality and Sound

Rs.17000/-

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> @pala...at last i bought sony kdl40 cx523..
> its really a very good buy at its price...
> 
> unfortunately the internet browser doesnt play digitalstreams site as its embedded video requiring plugin....:(


 shopil ninnu athu onnu try cheythittu vangamayirunnu alle...ini lapil ninnu kodukkku..HDMI free undo?atho vere cash kodutho?

----------


## AnWaR

> shopil ninnu athu onnu try cheythittu vangamayirunnu alle...ini lapil ninnu kodukkku..HDMI free undo?atho vere cash kodutho?


youtube work ayappol ithum work avum ennu assume cheythu...
HDMI  slot okke freeyund...
DS ini lapil thanne kanana chance.. project cheyumbol ulla picture qualitiyum kalayandallo...

youtubil HD songs/movie yude updates ethengilum FK threadil undo?
maximum 360 p okkeye youtubil njan kandullu malayalam HD...1020 p onnum youtubil illalle!!!

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> youtube work ayappol ithum work avum ennu assume cheythu...
> HDMI slot okke freeyund...
> DS ini lapil thanne kanana chance.. project cheyumbol ulla picture qualitiyum kalayandallo...
> 
> youtubil HD songs/movie yude updates ethengilum FK threadil undo?
> maximum 360 p okkeye youtubil njan kandullu malayalam HD...1020 p onnum youtubil illalle!!!


 hdmi slot alla chodichathu..hdmi cable free kittiyo ennanu..pinne malayalam 1080p or 720p okke chumma cherthittund..ethu click cheythalum sambhavam onnanennu mathram..reporter chanel onnu kandu nokku...tvyil big screenil kandalum super...

----------


## AnWaR

> hdmi slot alla chodichathu..hdmi cable free kittiyo ennanu..pinne malayalam 1080p or 720p okke chumma cherthittund..ethu click cheythalum sambhavam onnanennu mathram..reporter chanel onnu kandu nokku...tvyil big screenil kandalum super...


free kittiyilla..ennal free pole ebayil ninnum kitty...just 2 pounds.. :Laughing: 
reporter channel thru DS alle udesichathu..nokkattee... :cheers:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> free kittiyilla..ennal free pole ebayil ninnum kitty...just 2 pounds..
> reporter channel thru DS alle udesichathu..nokkattee...


 ivide athinum koduthu $39/cable... :Read:

----------


## AnWaR

> ivide athinum koduthu $39/cable...


mikka shopilum athokeya rates..pakshe ebay, amazon sells it for as cheap as 2 pounds..
picture quality is definitely same as the more expensive ones...
last cheyyummo ennu kandariyanam...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Youtubil HD songs/movie yude updates ethengilum FK threadil undo?
> maximum 360 p okkeye youtubil njan kandullu malayalam HD...1020 p onnum youtubil illalle!!!


Actually 1080p kuravanelum 720p quality songs ulla chila channels und.. old hits okke ok quality il kanam..

creative1minds's Channel - YouTube

MaLLuHiTz's Channel - YouTube > ivarude keezhil 8-10 channels und... ellaam music  :cheers: 

and of course my channel > Inkal100's Channel - YouTube  :cheers:   :cheers:  
2-3 songs okke 1080p il upload cheythittund...  :Laughing:

----------


## AnWaR

thanks inkal macha....
nalla polappan 1060p okke update cheyyenne evidunnelum pokki...

hindi anu kuduthal HD available alle?

----------


## kairalitv

arelum eee model use cheyyunnundo ?



Panasonic Viera 32" LCD TV TH-L32U30D

----------


## AnWaR

any suggestions on a bluray player that plays .mkv files from external hard drive?

----------


## JOCHAYAN

sony personal 3D viewer...kidu sambhavam anennu sony parayunnu..njan ethayalum orennam order cheythu..2 weeksil kittum...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> sony personal 3D viewer...kidu sambhavam anennu sony parayunnu..njan ethayalum orennam order cheythu..2 weeksil kittum...


 :Gathering:  :Gathering:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> 


 nammude 46" tv 150"ayi kanan pattum...with 5.1 sound system..ethayalum 150"tv marketil illa...inganeyalle kanan pattu.. :Razz:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> nammude 46" tv 150"ayi kanan pattum...with 5.1 sound system..ethayalum 150"tv marketil illa...inganeyalle kanan pattu..


3d sound system install cheyyumennu paranjittu . etha home theatre ??

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> 3d sound system install cheyyumennu paranjittu . etha home theatre ??


 sony thanne vangi....valya thettilla.online purchasil shopilethinekal  vila kurachum kitty.BDVE980W...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> sony thanne vangi....valya thettilla.online purchasil shopilethinekal  vila kurachum kitty.BDVE980W...


Entethu mix of 3 speaker system aanu... 

5.1 speaker set > t6160 (main)

2.1 speaker Sbs a300 (rear speaker aayittu use cheyyunnu..)

2.1 logitech speaker.. (Real speakers)

so setup ingane.. 1 center speaker... 2 front speakers... 3 speakers each on rear.. (total - 6)

 :Ennekollu:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Entethu mix of 3 speaker system aanu... 
> 
> 5.1 speaker set > t6160 (main)
> 
> 2.1 speaker Sbs a300 (rear speaker aayittu use cheyyunnu..)
> 
> 2.1 logitech speaker.. (Real speakers)
> 
> so setup ingane.. 1 center speaker... 2 front speakers... 3 speakers each on rear.. (total - 6)


 nattukar pani tharille...ivide ayalpakkathullavanu case kodukkam ..nammal akathakum... :Yuk: athu kondokkeyanu njan melparanja sony personal 3D viewer vangunnathu...namuku personal ayi 5.1 sound systethil kelkkam..aduthirikkkunnavan polum kelkilla..aduthirikunnavan 46"kanunnu.nammal aa tv thanne 150"kanunnu..ithokeyanu avar paranjathu..sadhanam kayil kittumpol ariyam..

----------


## ParamasivaM

> nattukar pani tharille...ivide ayalpakkathullavanu case kodukkam ..nammal akathakum...athu kondokkeyanu njan melparanja sony personal 3D viewer vangunnathu...namuku personal ayi 5.1 sound systethil kelkkam..aduthirikkkunnavan polum kelkilla..aduthirikunnavan 46"kanunnu.nammal aa tv thanne 150"kanunnu..ithokeyanu avar paranjathu..sadhanam kayil kittumpol ariyam..


Sound proof aakkiyal kuzhappamillello... ?? ithreyokke vangamenkil oru home theatre room setup aakkaan mele ??  :Wallbash:  enet oru friend nte home theatre und.. simply kidu.. soundproof room.. theatre sound vechaal polum purathu kelkkilla... 7.1 system aanu.. jurassic park bluray kandu.. audio kidilam   :Clap: 

 pinne,nammude thottaduthu veettukar onnum illa.. allelum medium volume le vekku  :Cool:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Sound proof aakkiyal kuzhappamillello... ?? ithreyokke vangamenkil oru home theatre room setup aakkaan mele ??  enet oru friend nte home theatre und.. simply kidu.. soundproof room.. theatre sound vechaal polum purathu kelkkilla... 7.1 system aanu.. jurassic park bluray kandu.. audio kidilam 
> 
> pinne,nammude thottaduthu veettukar onnum illa.. allelum medium volume le vekku


 nammude developer tharunna veedalle vangan pattu...vere veedu vangumpole ini nadaku...athu vare inganokke thanne...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> nammude developer tharunna veedalle vangan pattu...vere veedu vangumpole ini nadaku...athu vare inganokke thanne...


Room sound proof akkunnathu alle .. athinu vere veedu vangunnathu enthina  :Smile:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Room sound proof akkunnathu alle .. athinu vere veedu vangunnathu enthina


 ethayalum nammal veedu vere vangum ..pinne avasyamillatha panikal cheythu enthinu cash kalayanam.. :santa: ivide nattile poleyalla..tv wallmount cheyyunnathinu rate chodhichapol $450...venda..avidirunnotte ennu njan...ennoda kali..

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ethayalum nammal veedu vere vangum ..pinne avasyamillatha panikal cheythu enthinu cash kalayanam..ivide nattile poleyalla..tv wallmount cheyyunnathinu rate chodhichapol $450...venda..avidirunnotte ennu njan...ennoda kali..


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Leader

Sony 3D TV-yekkal better LG anennu klelkkunnu, sariyano?

----------


## Leader

oru 15*10 roominu pattiya 7.1 confif help cheyyamo? The distance between speakers and heights.....

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Sony 3D TV-yekkal better LG anennu klelkkunnu, sariyano?


 athu paranjavane ulakka vachadikkanam.. :Biggrin: ente oru frnd njan paranjathu kelkkathe poyi LG vangi..njan 46 "sony 3D vangiya athe vilakku pullikku kittiyathu 47" 3D,oru blu ray player,5.1 ,9 3D glasses,oru tv stand....pakshe ippol athu thirichu kodukkan pazhuthundo ennu nokki nadakunnu...sony tv mathram kittunna cashinu LG ithrayum items kodukkum...pakshe 2um koodi kandittu pulli kadutha nirashayil anu.. :Read:

----------


## kukudu

What Price for sony 46" and which model

----------


## Leader

> athu paranjavane ulakka vachadikkanam..ente oru frnd njan paranjathu kelkkathe poyi LG vangi..njan 46 "sony 3D vangiya athe vilakku pullikku kittiyathu 47" 3D,oru blu ray player,5.1 ,9 3D glasses,oru tv stand....pakshe ippol athu thirichu kodukkan pazhuthundo ennu nokki nadakunnu...sony tv mathram kittunna cashinu LG ithrayum items kodukkum...pakshe 2um koodi kandittu pulli kadutha nirashayil anu..


flicker free, non-chargeable glasses, wide view angle etc....

LG Cinema 3D TV, Full HD TV, 3D LED TV, HD LCD TV, 3D LED Television

----------


## ParamasivaM

Machanz.. chinna help venam...

puthiya lap edukkuvanu.. athinu ishtapetta kurachu models und..

want 

bluetooth
webcam
4gb RAM
7hrs+ battery life
500HD
15.6' led screen
i5 processor

pattiya models parayu.. inspiron14/15 aanu ippol nokki vechirikkunnathu.. any suggestions ??

----------


## Grand Master

******

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ******


Ithu game thread alla  :Sneaky2:

----------


## kairalitv

> Machanz.. chinna help venam...
> 
> puthiya lap edukkuvanu.. athinu ishtapetta kurachu models und..
> 
> want 
> 
> bluetooth
> webcam
> 4gb RAM
> ...


bluetooth and webcam in laptop as requirement - (Masaldosayude koode sambar separate order cheyyano ?)

*7hrs+ battery life -* ithu ithriri kadanna kayyayi poyi **

----------


## manojmenonv

In LED's samsung is the best

----------


## breakingviews

moveover HD, UD is here. ultra definition tv varunu from lg in 2012 3840*2160 pixel 84 inch

----------


## Santi

hdmi cable nu enthu vila undu??

----------


## Leader

> hdmi cable nu enthu vila undu??


1.5-2 k ???

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> hdmi cable nu enthu vila undu??


 $50..nattile ariilla..

----------


## Santi

> 1.5-2 k ???





> $50..nattile ariilla..


100 roopaku oruthan tharamennu paranju... :Confused:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> 100 roopaku oruthan tharamennu paranju...


 enthu cable anennnu onnnu koodi nokkiyittu vangiyal mathi.. :Biggrin:

----------


## Santi

> enthu cable anennnu onnnu koodi nokkiyittu vangiyal mathi..


mmm cheriya research nadathi sony dethinu 1000 undu local sadanam ee paranja pole 100 num 200 num okke kittandu

----------


## moovybuf

has anyone bought a 3D LED/LCD TV/??

saatharana Tv-il ninnu enthelum vethyaasam undo??

also has anyone used both Plasma & LCD TVs.... want to know the difference... oru paadu price difference undu.. Plasma vangichaal enthelum miss aavumo ennariyana..

pinne, which is good for normal tv watching.. 32" or 40" ???


ivide ippo nalla offers undu.. so if someone can shae their experience it would be great...

----------


## Giggs

> has anyone bought a 3D LED/LCD TV/??
> 
> saatharana Tv-il ninnu enthelum vethyaasam undo??
> 
> also has anyone used both Plasma & LCD TVs.... want to know the difference... oru paadu price difference undu.. Plasma vangichaal enthelum miss aavumo ennariyana..
> 
> pinne, which is good for normal tv watching.. 32" or 40" ???
> 
> 
> ivide ippo nalla offers undu.. so if someone can shae their experience it would be great...


me too nee the details 

Also which Brand is good ....Sony > LG > Samsung

Thanks in Advance

----------


## Leader

> has anyone bought a 3D LED/LCD TV/??
> 
> saatharana Tv-il ninnu enthelum vethyaasam undo??
> 
> also has anyone used both Plasma & LCD TVs.... want to know the difference... oru paadu price difference undu.. Plasma vangichaal enthelum miss aavumo ennariyana..
> 
> pinne, which is good for normal tv watching.. 32" or 40" ???
> 
> 
> ivide ippo nalla offers undu.. so if someone can shae their experience it would be great...


Panel is LCD even if the name says LED.  in LCD CFL is used for backlight and in 'LED' it is LED.  if you browse Sony site, you can't see a LED category ,only LCD . NOTE THE POINT.

No clue abt Plasma..

Buy 46  :Laughing:   if your viewing distance is around 15 ft buy 46" ... else 40".. if distance is less than 10 ft, better to go for 32"

----------


## Leader

> me too nee the details 
> 
> Also which Brand is good ....Sony > LG > Samsung
> 
> Thanks in Advance


can't say abt Brand, sony may be better.

else buy LG and pay the price difference for 5 yr AMC. peace of mind.

----------


## breakingviews

> Panel is LCD even if the name says LED.  in LCD CFL is used for backlight and in 'LED' it is LED.  if you browse Sony site, you can't see a LED category ,only LCD . NOTE THE POINT.
> 
> No clue abt Plasma..
> 
> Buy 46   if your viewing distance is around 15 ft buy 46" ... else 40".. if distance is less than 10 ft, better to go for 32"


athu pandu LED irangiya samayathu, edge ligting ennu parangu irangiyirunu, LCD panel with LED backlight, ippo Full Led aanu irangunathu, australiayil niyamam undu former version aanle specify cheyyanam ennu .....

----------


## Leader

> athu pandu LED irangiya samayathu, edge ligting ennu parangu irangiyirunu, LCD panel with LED backlight, ippo Full Led aanu irangunathu, australiayil niyamam undu former version aanle specify cheyyanam ennu .....


ippozhum India-yil LCD with LED backlight thanne anu..... I don't know abt AUS.. if so price will be super high!

----------


## Santi

> athu pandu LED irangiya samayathu, edge ligting ennu parangu irangiyirunu, LCD panel with LED backlight, ippo Full Led aanu irangunathu, australiayil niyamam undu former version aanle specify cheyyanam ennu .....


...led panel nu paranju oru sambavam undo .... :Rolling Eyes:  rens paranja pole lcd panel with led backlight aanu sari ...led kondum florescent kondum panel undakkan pattilla athu lighting nu matram  alle upayogikane ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Leader

> ...led panel nu paranju oru sambavam undo .... rens paranja pole lcd panel with led backlight aanu sari ...led kondum florescent kondum panel undakkan pattilla athu lighting nu matram  alle upayogikane ...


it could be possible, Organic LED(OLED)  is there with mobiles right? AMOLED screens are there with samsung mobile.

AFAIK, TVs are with LCD panel with LED lighting.

----------


## breakingviews

> ...led panel nu paranju oru sambavam undo .... rens paranja pole lcd panel with led backlight aanu sari ...led kondum florescent kondum panel undakkan pattilla athu lighting nu matram  alle upayogikane ...





> ippozhum India-yil LCD with LED backlight thanne anu..... I don't know abt AUS.. if so price will be super high!


ok then i might be wrong

----------


## breakingviews

LED TVs compared: Local dimming, edge-lit, and full array - CNET Reviews

----------


## moovybuf

> Panel is LCD even if the name says LED.  in LCD CFL is used for backlight and in 'LED' it is LED.  if you browse Sony site, you can't see a LED category ,only LCD . NOTE THE POINT.
> 
> No clue abt Plasma..
> 
> Buy 46   if your viewing distance is around 15 ft buy 46" ... else 40".. if distance is less than 10 ft, better to go for 32"


thanx for th e info..
innale LED-ine patti njaan chothichirunnu.. wat u said is right.. only used for backlight that makes it thinner than LCD.. there cud be a minor difference in quality..
pakshe ivide 42" LED cost around 400/500 AED more than 42" LCD... athinulla gunam undo ennariyaanrunnu..

my main confusion is now wehther to go for a 32" 3D-LED or 42" LCD...again price difference of around 400 AED... kadayil vecha oru 3D padam kandappo kidilan aayi thonni.. :laugh1: .. ithine patti vall idea undo?? 
normally using disht tv stb .. planning to buy an HD receiver.. 
viewing distance is less than 10 feet ...
42"-il football kali kaanaan nall rasama.. :Ok:

----------


## Leader

> thanx for th e info..
> innale LED-ine patti njaan chothichirunnu.. wat u said is right.. only used for backlight that makes it thinner than LCD.. there cud be a minor difference in quality..
> pakshe ivide 42" LED cost around 400/500 AED more than 42" LCD... athinulla gunam undo ennariyaanrunnu..
> 
> my main confusion is now wehther to go for a 32" 3D-LED or 42" LCD...again price difference of around 400 AED... kadayil vecha oru 3D padam kandappo kidilan aayi thonni.. :laugh1: .. ithine patti vall idea undo?? 
> normally using disht tv stb .. planning to buy an HD receiver.. 
> viewing distance is less than 10 feet ...
> 42"-il football kali kaanaan nall rasama..


nalla price diff undu between LED and LCD.. quality diff parayan ariyilla, shop-il okke avanmaru contrast okke adjust cheythu pattikkum  :Laughing: 

3d veno? oru continuous watch 3d nadakkumo,. I think 3d is a big luxury which you rarely use.

VD less than 10"" anem 32 could be better, panasonic has 36" , I guess, you can even try that...

try 42" in the shop in a 10" distance for a while and see the comfort level.

----------


## Santi

lcd led main difference contrast aanu ..enaku lcd thanne contrast korachillel kannu vedana edukkum...pinne 1080p 30 gb around ulla blue ray disk kanan matre ee sadanathinte full effect kittu ..india yil channel kanananl hd ready lcd tv thanne adikam aanu ..

----------


## Leader

> lcd led main difference contrast aanu ..enaku lcd thanne contrast korachillel kannu vedana edukkum...pinne 1080p 30 gb around ulla blue ray disk kanan matre ee sadanathinte full effect kittu ..india yil channel kanananl hd ready lcd tv thanne adikam aanu ..


appo Full HD LCD mathi alle....

----------


## moovybuf

thanks guys..

so i think 42" LG LCD mathiyennu.. (around 1500 AED)..  it can also play most formats of movies including .mkv.. thaanallo prathaanam...

rens paranjathu pole 32" thanneyaanu enikku nallathu.. pakshe oru investment nadathumbo irikkate oru 10' kooduthal..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leader

> thanks guys..
> 
> so i think 42" LG LCD mathiyennu.. (around 1500 AED)..  it can also play most formats of movies including .mkv.. thaanallo prathaanam...
> 
> rens paranjathu pole 32" thanneyaanu enikku nallathu.. pakshe oru investment nadathumbo irikkate oru 10' kooduthal..


10 ft -il 42 engane undavum ennu parayane, am curious... expecting a detailed user experience review.  actually 32 LCD theere cheruthanu.. I will buy minimum 42, if not 46.  puthya veettilottu maaratte. VD is about 15 ft.

its not an investment, it just a 'spend'  :Laughing:

----------


## Santi

> appo Full HD LCD mathi alle....


njan tv okke vangi bil okke adachappo aa pannan salesman paranju 60 inch vare 1080p yum 720p yum human eyes kondu thirichariyan budhimuttanennu...njan binocular vachu tv kanana aalanennu vicharichukanum  kalla #$$# ... clarity kooduthal plasma aanu athu sony samsung onnu irakkathondu shop karu promote chyunilla...pinne weight um kooduthal aanennu thonunnu

----------


## moovybuf

> 10 ft -il 42 engane undavum ennu parayane, am curious... expecting a detailed user experience review.  actually 32 LCD theere cheruthanu.. I will buy minimum 42, if not 46.  puthya veettilottu maaratte. VD is about 15 ft.
> 
> its not an investment, it just a '*spend*'


 :DJ:  ... vere prashnam.. ippozulla TV enthu cheyyum.. wife says, it canot eb kept at home... need t be put away.. patilla enu njaanum.. evidyulm vekkanam enneikku nirbantham.. nothing wrong with it... enna pinne puthiyathu vaangada ennu wife. :Chris: .. 




> njan tv okke vangi bil okke adachappo aa pannan salesman paranju 60 inch vare 1080p yum 720p yum human eyes kondu thirichariyan budhimuttanennu...njan binocular vachu tv kanana aalanennu vicharichukanum  kalla #$$# ... c*larity kooduthal plasma aanu* athu sony samsung onnu irakkathondu shop karu promote chyunilla...pinne weight um kooduthal aanennu thonunnu


koppu.. ningal veendum confusion aakunathu... satellite channels kaanan plasma aanu nallathu ennu kelkunnu... sahroyaano??

----------


## Leader

> ... vere prashnam.. ippozulla TV enthu cheyyum.. wife says, it canot eb kept at home... need t be put away.. patilla enu njaanum.. evidyulm vekkanam enneikku nirbantham.. n*othing wrong with it... enna pinne puthiyathu vaangada ennu wife.*.. 
> 
> 
> 
> koppu.. ningal veendum confusion aakunathu... satellite channels kaanan plasma aanu nallathu ennu kelkunnu... sahroyaano??


wife oruthi kaaranam anu njan LCD/LED vaangathe..... she will oppose with all her energy.......

but njanum vaangum  oru naal...

I think LCD has better life span than Plasma

----------


## Santi

> ... vere prashnam.. ippozulla TV enthu cheyyum.. wife says, it canot eb kept at home... need t be put away.. patilla enu njaanum.. evidyulm vekkanam enneikku nirbantham.. nothing wrong with it... enna pinne puthiyathu vaangada ennu wife... 
> 
> 
> 
> koppu.. ningal veendum confusion aakunathu... satellite channels kaanan plasma aanu nallathu ennu kelkunnu... sahroyaano??


full hd plasma 42 nu 65 70k indian koova varum ....lcd thanne aavum reasonable  electronic sadangalude life span 2 3 years kootiya mathi

anyway ningade udesham pole irikum keralathil asianet il serial kanan aanel black and white tv aayalum mathi...clarity plasma thanne aanu kooduthal..aa clarity il ulla broadcast ivide illa...gulf il  undonu ariyila...

----------


## SyroMalabarNasrani

Njanoru 40 inch samsung smartv medichu 1080, led..wifi okke enabled..youtube search pakse padanu..vgi cable vazhi laptopum ayi connect cheythu...

----------


## Santi

> Njanoru 40 inch samsung smartv medichu 1080, led..wifi okke enabled..youtube search pakse padanu..vgi cable vazhi laptopum ayi connect cheythu...


vga yekkal nallthu hdmi alle..vga digital output support cheyilla

----------


## SyroMalabarNasrani

> vga yekkal nallthu hdmi alle..vga digital output support cheyilla


sambhava neranu..laptop kure pazhayatha hdmi port illa  :Sad:

----------


## Mr.Cool

> ... vere prashnam.. ippozulla TV enthu cheyyum.. wife says, it canot eb kept at home... need t be put away.. patilla enu njaanum.. evidyulm vekkanam enneikku nirbantham.. nothing wrong with it... enna pinne puthiyathu vaangada ennu wife... 
> 
> 
> 
> koppu.. ningal veendum confusion aakunathu... satellite channels kaanan plasma aanu nallathu ennu kelkunnu... sahroyaano??



Plasma aanu better quality...prasnam nallonam current valikkum...njanum 40+ inch LCD vanganulla plan undu.

----------


## Baazigar

> 10 ft -il 42 engane undavum ennu parayane, am curious... expecting a detailed user experience review.  actually 32 LCD theere cheruthanu.. I will buy minimum 42, if not 46.  puthya veettilottu maaratte. VD is about 15 ft.
> 
> its not an investment, it just a 'spend'


10 ft I'll 42 oru kuzhappavum illa.. njan 46 aanu use cheyyunnathu.. almost same distance, maybe 12 ft.. Munpu 26 inch LCD aayirunnu. Njan athu vangiya udane 32 inchinu vila kuranju.. Athu maatti edukkam ennu karuthiyappozhekkum wife athu open cheythu use thudangiyirunnu.. 26 inch tube TV pole alla LCD. Valare cheruthanennu thonnum.. Athu vangiya muthal desp aayirunnu.. Pinne onnara varshathe veettile fightinu shesham aanu 46 inch vangiyathu.. Viewing distance onnum athra prashnam alla.  HDTV aakumpol display size athyavashyam venam.. Ethayalum panam mudakkunnu.. Appol ithiri kooduthal koduthu bigger screen, bigger resolution, thinner panel , cuteness okke ishtappedunnathyu vanguka.. 
Anubhavathinte velicham..

----------


## Mr.Cool

@rens,mb : Ethengilum models short list cheythittundengil please share it.

----------


## Baazigar

> Plasma aanu better quality...prasnam nallonam current valikkum...njanum 40+ inch LCD vanganulla plan undu.


Pakshe 1080 p plasmakku LCD yekkal vila kaanille.. pricewise 720p plasma< 1080 p LCD < 1080 plasma <1080p LED .
quality wise(1080p)  LCD<LED edge lit<Plasma<LED backlit..

LED edgle lit aayirikkum thinnest.. Plasma aanenkil Panasonic aanu best. avarude1080p kidilam aanu.. very thin too..

----------


## Baazigar

> $50..nattile ariilla..


Athrayonnum illallo.. Nalla brand thanne $10-20 nu kittum.. Pinne ithum $1 kittunna sadhanavum thammil quality wise enthenkilum vyathyasam undo ennu ithu vare kandu pidichathayi ariyilla..

----------


## Mr.Cool

> Pakshe 1080 p plasmakku LCD yekkal vila kaanille.. pricewise 720p plasma< 1080 p LCD < 1080 plasma <1080p LED .
> quality wise(1080p)  LCD<LED edge lit<Plasma<LED backlit..
> 
> LED edgle lit aayirikkum thinnest.. Plasma aanenkil Panasonic aanu best. avarude1080p kidilam aanu.. very thin too..



LED edge lit 42 inch okke India-il ethra rate varum?

----------


## SyroMalabarNasrani

> Pakshe 1080 p plasmakku LCD yekkal vila kaanille.. pricewise 720p plasma< 1080 p LCD < 1080 plasma <1080p LED .
> quality wise(1080p) LCD<LED edge lit<Plasma<LED backlit..
> 
> LED edgle lit aayirikkum thinnest.. Plasma aanenkil Panasonic aanu best. avarude1080p kidilam aanu.. very thin too..


dont buy plasma..more heat more current usage..it is outdated...led is energy saver too...

----------


## Baazigar

> has anyone bought a 3D LED/LCD TV/??
> 
> saatharana Tv-il ninnu enthelum vethyaasam undo??
> 
> also has anyone used both Plasma & LCD TVs.... want to know the difference... oru paadu price difference undu.. Plasma vangichaal enthelum miss aavumo ennariyana..
> 
> pinne, which is good for normal tv watching.. 32" or 40" ???
> 
> 
> ivide ippo nalla offers undu.. so if someone can shae their experience it would be great...


Pazhaya model plasmakkokke oru kuzhappam undayirunnu.. Oru still picture (like screensaver, wall paper, or a news reader continusly reading news without showing any other visuals) kure neram on cheythu vachal tv off aakiyalum athinte oru image avide kidakkum.. Chilappol permanent aayi kaanum ennu parayunnu.. Athu pole transport cheyyumpol pottanulla sadhyatha kooduthal aanennum kettirunnu..Ippozhathe modelukalude karyam ariyilla.. Anyway  1080p vanguka, but then price advantage is gone for plasma. Most cheap selling plasmas are 720 p. 40" muthal 1080 p viewing effect difference manassilakum..

----------


## Baazigar

> LED edge lit 42 inch okke India-il ethra rate varum?


Sorry, ariyilla..

----------


## Santi

> @rens,mb : Ethengilum models short list cheythittundengil please share it.


ningal tv okke mattana sthithiku avatar um onnu mattikoode..... :Moodoff:

----------


## Santi

> LED edge lit 42 inch okke India-il ethra rate varum?


55k around

----------


## Giggs

> dont buy plasma..*more heat more current usage*..it is outdated...led is energy saver too...


Ithu njaanum kettittundu , Plasma is not good for continuos viewing...it's price is very less compared to LCD/LED..

----------


## veecee

> thanx for th e info..
> innale LED-ine patti njaan chothichirunnu.. wat u said is right.. only used for backlight that makes it thinner than LCD.. there cud be a minor difference in quality..
> pakshe ivide 42" LED cost around 400/500 AED more than 42" LCD... athinulla gunam undo ennariyaanrunnu..
> 
> my main confusion is now wehther to go for a 32" 3D-LED or 42" LCD...again price difference of around 400 AED... kadayil vecha oru 3D padam kandappo kidilan aayi thonni.. :laugh1: .. ithine patti vall idea undo?? 
> normally using disht tv stb .. planning to buy an HD receiver.. 
> viewing distance is less than 10 feet ...
> 42"-il football kali kaanaan nall rasama..


3d rens paranja pole oru arbadam anu, njan vangiyittu valare kurachu tavanaye 3d features use cheytulloo, allenkil 2d - 3d conversion venam. pinne 3d vangumbol LG vangaruthu, oru gunavum illennu palarum paranju. 
viewing distance 10 feet il tazhe anenkilum prob illa, for up to 40" and 42" .
as u said football look great especially if you got a hd channel  :Clap:

----------


## Giggs

> thanx for th e info..
> innale LED-ine patti njaan chothichirunnu.. wat u said is right.. only used for backlight that makes it thinner than LCD.. there cud be a minor difference in quality..
> pakshe ivide 42" LED cost around 400/500 AED more than 42" LCD... athinulla gunam undo ennariyaanrunnu..
> 
> my main confusion is now wehther to go for a 32" 3D-LED or 42" LCD...again price difference of around 400 AED... kadayil vecha oru 3D padam kandappo kidilan aayi thonni.. :laugh1: .. ithine patti vall idea undo?? 
> normally using disht tv stb .. planning to buy an HD receiver.. 
> viewing distance is less than 10 feet ...
> *42"-il football kali kaanaan nall rasama*..


I am also planning to buy one , Abu Dhabi Sports HD Channel ( for EPL ) & Al Jazeera Sports HD ( UCL , La Liga etc ) Card & HD Receiver undu...but TV old aanu...

Initially thought of buying SONY LCD 40" ( KDL-40CX520 ), but the saleman at the shop told me LG is good , the LCD panel for Sony TV is even made by LG ( don't know , somebody can clarify ) ...confusion aayi ..now almost decided to go for 42" LG LED (42LV3500 )... 

The difference they told me about LCD/LED is the contrast ratio..

40" SONY LCD ( KDL-40CX520 ) : Price SR 2979/-
42" LG LED (42LV3500 ) : 3000000:1 : Price SR 3299/-
40" SONY LED (KDL-40EX523 ) : Price SR 3479/-

 :Sweatdrop:

----------


## Giggs

> 3d rens paranja pole oru arbadam anu, njan vangiyittu valare kurachu tavanaye 3d features use cheytulloo, allenkil 2d - 3d conversion venam. pinne 3d vangumbol *LG vangaruthu*, oru gunavum illennu palarum paranju. 
> viewing distance 10 feet il tazhe anenkilum prob illa, for up to 40" and 42" .
> as u said football look great especially if you got a hd channel


veendum confusion aayallo  :Cold:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Athrayonnum illallo.. Nalla brand thanne $10-20 nu kittum.. Pinne ithum $1 kittunna sadhanavum thammil quality wise enthenkilum vyathyasam undo ennu ithu vare kandu pidichathayi ariyilla..


8 months mumpu sony storil ninnu vangiyathu $50 koduthanu.. :Help: 
ippozhum vila athrayokke thanne..
http://store.sony.ca/webapp/wcs/stor...52921666241167

----------


## Baazigar

> I am also planning to buy one , Abu Dhabi Sports HD Channel ( for EPL ) & Al Jazeera Sports HD ( UCL , La Liga etc ) Card & HD Receiver undu...but TV old aanu...
> 
> Initially thought of buying SONY LCD 40" ( KDL-40CX520 ), but the saleman at the shop told me LG is good , the LCD panel for Sony TV is even made by LG ( don't know , somebody can clarify ) ...confusion aayi ..now almost decided to go for 42" LG LED (42LV3500 )... 
> 
> The difference they told me about LCD/LED is the contrast ratio..
> 
> 40" SONY LCD ( KDL-40CX520 ) : Price SR 2979/-
> 42" LG LED (42LV3500 ) : 3000000:1 : Price SR 3299/-
> 40" SONY LED (KDL-40EX523 ) : Price SR 3479/-


Any day go for a Sony when the price is even close.Samsung is also very good.
Does the lg habe any special feature?

Btw consider buying 120hz if you want better experience in watching sports or fast moving action scenes or if you are a gamer

----------


## Baazigar

> 8 months mumpu sony storil ninnu vangiyathu $50 koduthanu..
> ippozhum vila athrayokke thanne..
> DLC-HE20V | Swivel High Speed HDMI Cable - 6' 4" | Sony | Sony Canada


Sony yude karyam ariyilla.vereyum nalla brands undalllo..
Pinne inganathe chinna stuff onnum store il ninnum vangarithu .you can get a much cheaper stuff online.

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Sony yude karyam ariyilla.vereyum nalla brands undalllo..
> Pinne inganathe chinna stuff onnum store il ninnum vangarithu .you can get a much cheaper stuff online.


 sony canadayude online price link anu athu..

----------


## Baazigar

> sony canadayude online price link anu athu..


Canada aayirunnalle u s sony storeil 35 dollar ithu.
Same item vere sthalath 25 nu available aanu http://www.adorama.com/SODLCHE20V.html
idakku ithilum kurayum

----------


## Giggs

> Any day go for a Sony when the price is even close.Samsung is also very good.
> *Does the lg habe any special feature?*
> 
> Btw consider buying 120hz if you want better experience in watching sports or fast moving action scenes or if you are a gamer


Thanks for the info

No special features for LG , Samsung 40" & LG 42" are having almost the same price...

for SONY they mentioned the motion flow 100-199 Hz , for the other two it's not mentioned

----------


## Baazigar

> Thanks for the info
> 
> No special features for LG , Samsung 40" & LG 42" are having almost the same price...
> 
> for SONY they mentioned the motion flow 100-199 Hz , for the other two it's not mentioned


No, I think it is not the Hz I am talking about. 
It is the refresh rate I think. Normally it will be 60 Hz for all LCD/LED TVs and 600 Hz for Plasma.
But better versions are available which have 120 Hz or 240 Hz. 240 Hz will be very costly.
In this aspect Plasma is the best as it will be having 600 Hz.

----------


## Baazigar

For those who want smart TV features, it will be better to buy a stand alone net player and connect it to your HDTV rather than buying a TV with built in Smart TV features if going for the latter makes a significant increase in your bill. Having a stand alone box (like google tv, apple tv, roku , wdtv live player, etc or even ps3 or xbox) will give you more features and flexibility

----------


## Giggs

> No, I think it is not the Hz I am talking about. 
> It is the refresh rate I think. Normally it will be 60 Hz for all LCD/LED TVs and 600 Hz for Plasma.
> But better versions are available which have 120 Hz or 240 Hz. 240 Hz will be very costly.
> In this aspect Plasma is the best as it will be having 600 Hz.





> For those who want smart TV features, it will be better to buy a stand alone net player and connect it to your HDTV rather than buying a TV with built in Smart TV features if going for the latter makes a significant increase in your bill. Having a stand alone box (like google tv, apple tv, roku , wdtv live player, etc or even ps3 or xbox) will give you more features and flexibility


Thanks Baazigar..

but Plasma  :Thinking:

----------


## Baazigar

> Thanks Baazigar..
> 
> but Plasma


 there is no problem with 60 hz TVs.120 hz will give you a better viewing experience while watching very fast fast moving actions, but that does not mean that 60 hz is bad

----------


## moovybuf

> Pakshe 1080 p plasmakku LCD yekkal vila kaanille.. pricewise 720p plasma< 1080 p LCD < 1080 plasma <1080p LED .
> quality wise(1080p)  LCD<LED edge lit<Plasma<LED backlit..
> 
> LED edgle lit aayirikkum thinnest.. Plasma aanenkil Panasonic aanu best. avarude1080p kidilam aanu.. very thin too..


But the only +ve of an LED is that its pwr consumtion is lower due to the backlight... front panel lcd thanneyaanu... normal voewing-il yaatoru differenceum kaanilla... full led tv US-il aduthu etho expo-il undaarunnu ennu kettu..

panasonic mathre ippo kaarymaayittu puthiya models plasma irakunnullo... 1080p plasma is very thin and cant say its too pricy...

----------


## moovybuf

> @rens,mb : Ethengilum models short list cheythittundengil please share it.


LG & samsung aanu price wise kooduthal flexibile.. sony has got the bradn name but i am not sure how much of benefits, it really offers..

anyways, LG & samsung are the only lcd panel makers, rt??? anyone else?? shrap is an excellent brand, but they do not have variety..

lg makes 42" and samsung amkes 40" panels..

----------


## moovybuf

> I am also planning to buy one , Abu Dhabi Sports HD Channel ( for EPL ) & Al Jazeera Sports HD ( UCL , La Liga etc ) Card & HD Receiver undu...but TV old aanu...
> 
> Initially thought of buying SONY LCD 40" ( KDL-40CX520 ), but the saleman at the shop told me LG is good , the LCD panel for Sony TV is even made by LG ( don't know , somebody can clarify ) ...confusion aayi ..now almost decided to go for 42" LG LED (42LV3500 )... 
> 
> The difference they told me about LCD/LED is the contrast ratio..
> 
> 40" SONY LCD ( KDL-40CX520 ) : Price SR 2979/-
> 42" LG LED (42LV3500 ) : 3000000:1 : Price SR 3299/-
> 40" SONY LED (KDL-40EX523 ) : Price SR 3479/-



ivide LG 42LK450 enoru model kandu.. it sort of meet my requirements:

1. Full HD
2. play usb moies (includign .mkv)
3. price only 1549 aed

pinne ee contrast ratio ethratholam important aanu.. vere ethelum feature main aanyittu srathikkano??

----------


## Giggs

> ivide LG 42LK450 enoru model kandu.. it sort of meet my requirements:
> 
> 1. Full HD
> 2. play usb moies (includign .mkv)
> 3. *price only 1549 aed*
> 
> pinne ee contrast ratio ethratholam important aanu.. vere ethelum feature main aanyittu srathikkano??


That's excellent price I think , here the model 42LK430 cost SR 2,699/- ...I couldn't find that much difference between 42LK4*5*0 & 42LK4*3*0 in specification.

I don't know more about contrast ratio , they told me LED is better because of better contrast ratio

----------


## moovybuf

> That's excellent price I think , here the model 42LK430 cost SR 2,699/- ...I couldn't find that much difference between 42LK4*5*0 & 42LK4*3*0 in specification.
> 
> I don't know more about contrast ratio , they told me LED is better because of better contrast ratio


i think the difference is in the sound box.. may be some difference in watts power and quality..

contrast ratio important aano avo??

----------


## Mr.Cool

Thanks MB & Giggs. Ivide 42LV3500 rate 50K.

Buy LG 42" LED TV 42LV3500 at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

----------


## Baazigar

> But the only +ve of an LED is that its pwr consumtion is lower due to the backlight... front panel lcd thanneyaanu... normal voewing-il yaatoru differenceum kaanilla... full led tv US-il aduthu etho expo-il undaarunnu ennu kettu..
> 
> panasonic mathre ippo kaarymaayittu puthiya models plasm irakunnullo... 1080p plasma is very thin and cant say its too pricy...


Led....

Better power consumption (plasma is worst then LCD)
considerably thinner and hence  cute too(led then plasma)
better viewing angle than LCD (plasma leads. Then led)
Better colour(after plasma)
fast motion viewing is same as LCD (plasma leads by a mile. Costlier LCD and led models with higher refresh rate -100hz in India 120in us can give better viewing)
TV life-led then LCD.

The panel is same but that doesn't mean that the features are same.

For more details just google led vs LCD or led vs LCD vs plasma you should get very good info.

----------


## Baazigar

> LG & samsung aanu price wise kooduthal flexibile.. sony has got the bradn name but i am not sure how much of benefits, it really offers..
> 
> anyways, LG & samsung are the only lcd panel makers, rt??? anyone else?? shrap is an excellent brand, but they do not have variety..
> 
> lg makes 42" and samsung amkes 40" panels..


Samsung has better brand name after Sony.in fact here in us many similar models are costlier than Sony and many people give it better value than Sony.

There are many other brands .Sharp.Toshiba..Vizio a good American brand and of course Panasonic that make LCD/led tvs

----------


## Baazigar

> Led....
> 
> Better power consumption (plasma is worst then LCD)
> considerably thinner and hence  cute too(led then plasma)
> better viewing angle than LCD (plasma leads. Then led)
> Better colour(after plasma)
> fast motion viewing is same as LCD (plasma leads by a mile. Costlier LCD and led models with higher refresh rate -100hz in India 120in us can give better viewing)
> TV life-led then LCD.
> 
> ...


Missed to add contrast ratio.plasma then led

----------


## Santi

> Samsung has better brand name after Sony.in fact here in us many similar models are costlier than Sony and many people give it better value than Sony.
> 
> There are many other brands .Sharp.Toshiba..Vizio a good American brand and of course Panasonic that make LCD/led tvs


panasonic sony  comparison engana ?? adikavum panasonic tvs nanu tv of the year okke kitti kanaru...pakshe ivde oru brand value illa

----------


## Baazigar

> panasonic sony  comparison engana ?? adikavum panasonic tvs nanu tv of the year okke kitti kanaru...pakshe ivde oru brand value illa


Sony kazhinjal  pazhaya aalukalkkidayil ettavum perulla brand alle Panasonic

----------


## Giggs

> Led....
> 
> Better power consumption (plasma is worst then LCD)
> considerably thinner and hence cute too(led then plasma)
> better viewing angle than LCD (plasma leads. Then led)
> Better colour(after plasma)
> fast motion viewing is same as LCD (plasma leads by a mile. Costlier LCD and led models with higher refresh rate -100hz in India 120in us can give better viewing)
> TV life-led then LCD.
> 
> ...


Thanks Baazigar...

everybody is going behind LCD eventhough the price of 32/42" LCD/LED is more than 42"/46"/51" plasma...

----------


## Giggs

> Sony kazhinjal pazhaya aalukalkkidayil ettavum perulla brand alle Panasonic


Sony Plasma TV irakkunnillallo , only LCD/LED right

----------


## Santi

> Sony kazhinjal  pazhaya aalukalkkidayil ettavum perulla brand alle Panasonic


ivide made in japan ennu paranju irangunthu ippo panasonic matre ullu bakki okke taiwan tailand china okke aanu ...sony panel sharp nte aanu upayogikunathu ennu thonunnu

----------


## Baazigar

> Thanks Baazigar...
> 
> everybody is going behind LCD eventhough the price of 32/42" LCD/LED is more than 42"/46"/51" plasma...


1080p plasma?

----------


## Giggs

> 1080p plasma?


*46" PLASMA TV - PANASONIC*
Model : TH-P46U30P

MADE IN JAPAN IPS PANAL - FULL HD - FINE BLACK PANAL VIERA IMAGE VIEWER (JPEG PLAYBACK) - VIERA LINK 600HZ MOVING PICTURE *RESOLUTION 1080* LINES -CONTRAST 2000000.1 3 HDMI TERMINALS - GAME MODE - PC INPUT TERMINALS- EAZY IPTV 

Price : SR 3,499/-



---------------------------------------------------------------------

*46" LCD TV - SAMSUNG*
SAMSUNG 46" LCD FHD TV
Model No : LA46D550

SAMSUNG 46 LCD FHD TV,4 HDMI,2 USB CONNECTIONS,ALL SHARE,CHARCOAL BLACK COLOR,CRYSTAL DESIGN EDGE SLIM 

Price : SR 4,299/-



--------------------------------------------------------------------

*46" LED TV - SAMSUNG*
SAMSUNG LED 46" FHD TV
Model No : UA46D5500

SAMSUNG LED 46 FULL HD TV, 4XHDMI, 2XUSB CONNECTIONS, SMART TV CMR 100 HZ, WIFI DONGLE, ALL SHARE 

Price : SR 5,699/-

----------


## Leader

I may go for Panasonic LED

----------


## Giggs

> I may go for Panasonic LED


OK..but the price 

Just for comparison, 

In Panasonic the price of LED > Plasma > LCD

*Panasonic* 42" Full HD LED LCD TV
Model : TH-L42E30M
Price : SR 3,899/-

*Features Overview*


IPS Alpha LED LCD Panel100Hz Motion Picture ProFull HDRecord Live TV to an SD Card or Hard DriveSuper Slim Design with Sleek Modern Slim BezelFreeview HD Built-inViera Image Viewer - SD Card Slot - Viera ToolsHDMI x 4USB x 3PC InputDLNA / WiFi ReadyViera Connect  Facebook/Shoutcast /Games/YouTubeWide Viewing Angle (178 degrees)4,000,000:1 Contrast24p Smooth FilmIntelligent Scene ControllerResolution Enhancer




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Panasonic* 42" Full High Definition LCD TV
Model : TH-L42U30M
Price : SR 2,299/-

*Features Overview*


Full HDFreeview HD Built-inViera Image Viewer - SD Card Slot - Viera ToolsHDMI x 3USB x 2PC InputDLNA / WiFi ReadyEasy IPTV  Facebook and ShoutcastIPS Alpha PanelWide Viewing Angle (178 degrees)





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Panasonic* 42" FHD PLASMA TV
Model : TH-P42U30P
Price : SR 2,699/-

*Features Overview*


Full HDDynamic Contrast 2,000,000:1x.v. ColourFreeview HD Built-inViera Image Viewer - SD Card Slot - Viera ToolsIPTV  Facebook and SHOUTcastDLNA/Wi-Fi Ready3 x HDMI Terminals2 x USB TerminalsGame ModeV-Audio ProSurround600Hz Sub-field DriveLong Panel Life, Up to 100,000 Hours

----------


## Leader

price vechu nokkiyal etha better

----------


## Giggs

> price vechu nokkiyal etha better


LCD ...LED is expensive..plasma in between

----------


## Leader

> LCD ...LED is expensive..plasma in between


LED could be my choice, but brand is the problem... I may even try Sony with a good audio system.

----------


## moovybuf

> LED could be my choice, but brand is the problem... I may even try Sony with a good audio system.


nalloru model paranjee..

oru theerumaanam edukkan patunnilla...  :Ninte:

----------


## Baazigar

> nalloru model paranjee..
> 
> oru theerumaanam edukkan patunnilla...


42" panny led.
Record liver TV to an sd card
nalloru feature aanallo..
Or 46" panny plasma full hd.
Btw, what its your budget?

----------


## Mr.Cool

> nalloru model paranjee..
> 
> oru theerumaanam edukkan patunnilla...


Njan finally short list cheythu vachathu...your opinion plz

Flipkart: LG 42 Inches Full HD LED 42LV3730: Television

----------


## Giggs

> Njan finally short list cheythu vachathu...your opinion plz
> 
> Flipkart: LG 42 Inches Full HD LED 42LV3730: Television


here there is one model ,

LG 42" LED FHD TV
Model No : *42LV3710*



Price : SR 3,799/- ( Approx RS 50,900/- )

----------


## moovybuf

> 42" panny led.
> Record liver TV to an sd card
> nalloru feature aanallo..
> Or 46" panny plasma full hd.
> Btw, what its your budget?


maashe ithethu brand?? 

recording live tv is excellent feature?? oru channelkandu kondu vere channel record cheyyan patumo??

budget max 3000 AED... actually ivide TV athyaavshyam cheap aanu...

BTW, ee contrast ratio ehtra important aanu??

----------


## Baazigar

> maashe ithethu brand?? 
> 
> recording live tv is excellent feature?? oru channelkandu kondu vere channel record cheyyan patumo??
> 
> budget max 3000 AED... actually ivide TV athyaavshyam cheap aanu...
> 
> BTW, ee contrast ratio ehtra important aanu??


 Panasonic short aakkiyatha. Check the post by Giggs in the previous page.

Dark level nannayi kanan aanu contrast ratio. Batman begins polulla padam kanumpol vyathyasam ariyum ennu parayunnu.
Anyway at least oru 10000:1 enkilum contrast ratio ulla model nokkiya mathi.

I was just reading from the specs Giggs posted. Not sure if it can record the channel you are not watching. If you need that facility Dvr may be a better option.

If 3000 is your budget go for that 46" Panasonic plasma. Consider buying an extended warranty before the  manufacturer entail warranty expires.

----------


## moovybuf

> Panasonic short aakkiyatha. Check the post by Giggs in the previous page.
> 
> Dark level nannayi kanan aanu contrast ratio. Batman begins polulla padam kanumpol vyathyasam ariyum ennu parayunnu.
> Anyway at least oru 10000:1 enkilum contrast ratio ulla model nokkiya mathi.
> 
> I was just reading from the specs Giggs posted. Not sure if it can record the channel you are not watching. If you need that facility Dvr may be a better option.
> 
> If 3000 is your budget go for that 46" Panasonic plasma. Consider buying an extended warranty before the  manufacturer entail warranty expires.


How is the folowing spec .. price around 2000 AED..
Pannasonic plasma model THP42U30

Full HD
Dynamic Contrast 2,000,000:1
x.v. Colour
Freeview HD Built-in
Viera Image Viewer - SD Card Slot - Viera Tools
IPTV  Facebook and SHOUTcast
DLNA/Wi-Fi Ready
3 x HDMI Terminals
2 x USB Terminals
Game Mode
V-Audio ProSurround
600Hz Sub-field Drive
Long Panel Life, Up to 100,000 Hours

----------


## Baazigar

> How is the folowing spec .. price around 2000 AED..
> Pannasonic plasma model THP42U30
> 
> Full ND
> Dynamic Contrast 2,000,000:1
> x.v. Colour
> Freeview HD Built-in
> Viera Image Viewer - SD Card Slot - Viera Tools
> IPTV  Facebook and SHOUTcast
> ...


what is the difference between this model and the one Giggs posted in the previous page? This looks much cheaper. (AED SAR almost same value alle).
This looks like a good option.comparable to  prices here. (cant say great). 

Remember that wifi ready means you will have to connect a wifi adapter to connect to the internet unless you are directly connecting through the LAN cable.
(in the store they might charge you heavy for the adapter.check for the online and other price options before you buy if you plan to get the adapter)
Btw what is freeview hd?

----------


## moovybuf

> what is the difference between this model and the one Giggs posted in the previous page? This looks much cheaper. (AED SAR almost same value alle).
> This looks like a good option.comparable to  prices here. (cant say great). 
> 
> Remember that wifi ready means you will have to connect a wifi adapter to connect to the internet unless you are directly connecting through the LAN cable.
> (in the store they might charge you heavy for the adapter.check for the online and other price options before you buy if you plan to get the adapter)
> Btw what is freeview hd?


Freeview HD cud be some local HD content on the Tv for demo purpose..

if u r going for plasma, then it has to be really great.. otherwise no good.. i thought these options are really good, esp the 600Hz .. curretn orupaadu edukkum ennu thonnunu for plasma.. moer than crt??

yestreday i went to Jumbo here and there was one really good offer on LED..

 MOdel: KDL 40EX520 -- 2799 AED (+ 600 AED gift voucher)
It looks really cute... but the problem again is only 50Hz (fps).. 
they showed me the difference between EX series & HX series which they say si 800Hz..

for fast moving pictures, the clarity on the HX series was amazing...  :salut:  .. any layman cud easily understand..

also they showed me a live picture from a normal camera on LED and LCD tvs.. the color details were really noticable... :Thumbup1:

----------


## Giggs

> Freeview HD cud be some local HD content on the Tv for demo purpose..
> 
> if u r going for plasma, then it has to be really great.. otherwise no good.. i thought these options are really good, esp the 600Hz .. curretn orupaadu edukkum ennu thonnunu for plasma.. moer than crt??
> 
> yestreday i went to Jumbo here and there was one really good offer on LED..
> 
>  MOdel: KDL 40EX520 -- 2799 AED (+ 600 AED gift voucher)
> It looks really cute... but the problem again is only 50Hz (fps).. 
> they showed me the difference between EX series & HX series which they say si 800Hz..
> ...


after all what you decided ?

----------


## moovybuf

> after all what you decided ?


 :Ahupinne:  ..  :Unsure:  

plasma vaangikkanam ennundu.. due to its good performance for sports channels  (ividunnu kittiya arivaanu)

pinne, current orupaadu thinnunum ennoru samshayam... pinne LED aavumbo life kooduthal undallo...

confusion thane... :Biggrin:

----------


## Giggs

> ..  
> 
> plasma vaangikkanam ennundu.. due to its good performance for *sports channels*  (ividunnu kittiya arivaanu)
> 
> pinne, current orupaadu thinnunum ennoru samshayam... pinne LED aavumbo life kooduthal undallo...
> 
> confusion thane...


For Football , Cricket and Tennis , the model you mentioned before ( KDL-40EX520 ) is enough I think , it's cheaper there

here there is one model KDL-40EX523 , the price is SR 3,479/- ( No additional offers )

Panasonic 42" LED costs more , 
PANASONIC 42" FULL HD LED TV : TH-L42E30M
Price : SR 3,899/-
What's the price for the above one there ?

----------


## moovybuf

> For Football , Cricket and Tennis , the model you mentioned before ( KDL-40EX520 ) is enough I think , it's cheaper there
> 
> here there is one model KDL-40EX523 , the price is SR 3,479/- ( No additional offers )
> 
> Panasonic 42" LED costs more , 
> PANASONIC 42" FULL HD LED TV : TH-L42E30M
> Price : SR 3,899/-
> What's the price for the above one there ?


aa sony model 2799 aanu price (600 voucher kittum.. LULU aayathu  kondu nammuku upkarikkum..  :Laugh:  )

abv panny model is 2099 + home theater (sorry.. ee price THL L42U30M  aanu)

is this panasonic model led better than sony model??

----------


## AnWaR

bought *lg bd 650 bluray player* for 60 pounds on januray sale....
good player....
will play almost any movie files from your external hard drive...
i wanted it mainly as my sony tv doesnt read .mkv and .264 formats...

----------


## Baazigar

> Freeview HD cud be some local HD content on the Tv for demo purpose..
> 
> if u r going for plasma, then it has to be really great.. otherwise no good.. i thoughtful these optics are really good, esp the 600Hz .. curretn orupaadu edukkum ennu thonnunu for plasma.. moer than crt??
> 
> yestreday i went to Jumbo here and there was one really good offer on LED..
> 
>  MOdel: KDL 40EX520 -- 2799 AED (+ 600 AED gift voucher)
> It looks really cute... but the problem again is only 50Hz (fps).. 
> they showed me the difference between EX series & HX series which they say si 800Hz..
> ...


 800 hz led tv oru puthiya arivanu. the highest refresh rate that I knew ao far was 200 hz(240 in Us). On the other hand 600 hz is pretty normal for a plasma TV even for a 720p TV. If the prices are a you said
I would go for the Sony ex series led TV because features other than the refresh rate can be achieved by connecting a media player box like roku.
I am not sure how much difference refresh rate would make to your viewing. some say it will have an effect mainly when watching from a DVD /bluray player or when gaming and does not affect watching live channel that much.
Read this to confuse you even more  :Wink: 
TV Refresh Rate Explained: 60Hz vs. 120Hz, 240Hz, and Beyond | PCMag.com

----------


## moovybuf

> 800 hz led tv oru puthiya arivanu. the highest refresh rate that I knew ao far was 200 hz(240 in Us). On the other hand 600 hz is pretty normal for a plasma TV even for a 720p TV. If the prices are a you said
> I would go for the Sony ex series led TV because features other than the refresh rate can be achieved by connecting a media player box like roku.
> I am not sure how much difference refresh rate would make to your viewing. some say it will have an effect mainly when watching from a DVD /bluray player or when gaming and does not affect watching live channel that much.
> Read this to confuse you even more 
> TV Refresh Rate Explained: 60Hz vs. 120Hz, 240Hz, and Beyond | PCMag.com


confusion enthaaylum undu..  :Biggrin: 

800Hz ennulathu true motion picture aayirikilla.. enhanced by some DSP unit aayirikkum.. dont know more.. but i cud very well make the difference for a fst moving object...

See the below 2 links... I have to decide based on the price..

*Samsung UA40D6000* - price around 3000AED  (10% voucher & no offers whatsoever) .. If we pay 3699 AED we get bluray player + 3d Glasses (6 no.s) + 1 3D title + 10% voucher

5M:1 contrast ratio & 200 Hz motion

UA40D6000 tech specs

*Panasonic Plasma TH-42UT30* - price 1999 AED (200 AED voucher + 2 3D titles + 2 3D glasses) 

Plasma tech spec

I feel this plasma is good value for its money.. 120Hz true motion with 600Hz subfield motion (dont ask me what is that..) ..too many features including 3D

I know LED is good, but somehow think it is a bit exagerrated.. and I also think this power consumption factor does not make a big difference... True color defintely on Plasma

----------


## Baazigar

3d TV is this cheap? don't think twice. Get the Panasonic

----------


## Baazigar

If you can get a demo from the shop

----------


## Giggs

> confusion enthaaylum undu.. 
> 
> 800Hz ennulathu true motion picture aayirikilla.. enhanced by some DSP unit aayirikkum.. dont know more.. but i cud very well make the difference for a fst moving object... 
> 
> See the below 2 links... I have to decide based on the price.. 
> 
> *Samsung UA40D6000*  - price around 3000AED  (10% voucher & no offers whatsoever) .. If we pay 3699 AED we get bluray player + 3d Glasses (6 no.s) + 1 3D title + 10% voucher
> 
> 5M:1 contrast ratio & 200 Hz motion 
> ...





> 3d TV is this cheap? don't think twice. Get the Panasonic


Wow , this one looks like a fantastic offer !

----------


## Baazigar

> Wow , this one looks like a fantastic offer !


Demo kandittu vangunnathayirikkum nallathu. Mainly to see how regular 2d viewing works.

----------


## moovybuf

> Demo kandittu vangunnathayirikkum nallathu. Mainly to see how regular 2d viewing works.


Demo okke kandu... but it is really difficult to make out the experience u r going to have in you rhome..

pinne true color, plasma thanne.. brightness kuravaanu... pakshe green, yello, red okke kure koodi "sathyasanthamaayi" kaanaam.. LED tv-il oru whitish aanu..

3D effect okke ethra efective aanenu enikku manasilayilla.. reflection undaavum ennu paranju..

pinne i got a really special offer from a freind in sony.. aed 2630 for model KDL-40EX720	.. sangathi tempting aanu...reviews vaayichu nokiyappo athikam positives kandilla.. ithinte retail price kooduthal aanu

main purpose satellite channels aanu...athinu plasma aanu nallathu ennu parayunnu...

----------


## Giggs

> *Panasonic* 42" FHD PLASMA TV
> Model : TH-P42U30P
> Price : SR 2,699/-
> 
> *Features Overview*
> 
> 
> Full HDDynamic Contrast 2,000,000:1x.v. ColourFreeview HD Built-inViera Image Viewer - SD Card Slot - Viera ToolsIPTV  Facebook and SHOUTcastDLNA/Wi-Fi Ready3 x HDMI Terminals2 x USB TerminalsGame ModeV-Audio ProSurround600Hz Sub-field DriveLong Panel Life, Up to 100,000 Hours





> How is the folowing spec .. price around 2000 AED..
> Pannasonic plasma model THP42U30
> 
> Full HD
> Dynamic Contrast 2,000,000:1
> x.v. Colour
> Freeview HD Built-in
> Viera Image Viewer - SD Card Slot - Viera Tools
> IPTV  Facebook and SHOUTcast
> ...


[QUOTE=moovybuf;4209881] Demo okke kandu... but it is really difficult to make out the experience u r going to have in you rhome..

pinne true color, plasma thanne.. brightness kuravaanu... pakshe green, yello, red okke kure koodi "sathyasanthamaayi" kaanaam.. LED tv-il oru whitish aanu..

3D effect okke ethra efective aanenu enikku manasilayilla.. reflection undaavum ennu paranju..

pinne i got a really special offer from a freind in sony.. aed 2630 for model KDL-40EX720 .. sangathi tempting aanu...reviews vaayichu nokiyappo athikam positives kandilla.. ithinte retail price kooduthal aanu

*main purpose satellite channels aanu...athinu plasma aanu nallathu ennu parayunnu...* [/QUOTE]

They also told me that one , for DVD , Blue-Ray etc LED/LCD is good but for Satellite Receiver Plasma is good ..for me also that's the main purpose..moreover they told me for eye Plasma is good...

pinne onnum chinthichilla....bought the Panasonic Plasma TH-P42U30P  :Wink: 

SR 2,699/- ...got one Panasonic DVD Home Theater (SC-XH555) worth SR 799/- free

----------


## moovybuf

@Giggs,

how is the experience?? share plzzz

----------


## asish

> Demo okke kandu... but it is really difficult to make out the experience u r going to have in you rhome..
> 
> pinne true color, plasma thanne.. brightness kuravaanu... pakshe green, yello, red okke kure koodi "sathyasanthamaayi" kaanaam.. LED tv-il oru whitish aanu..
> 
> 3D effect okke ethra efective aanenu enikku manasilayilla.. reflection undaavum ennu paranju..
> 
> pinne i got a really special offer from a freind in sony.. aed 2630 for model KDL-40EX720    .. sangathi tempting aanu...reviews vaayichu nokiyappo athikam positives kandilla.. ithinte retail price kooduthal aanu
> 
> main purpose satellite channels aanu...athinu plasma aanu nallathu ennu parayunnu...


[quote=Giggs;4210023]


> Demo okke kandu... but it is really difficult to make out the experience u r going to have in you rhome..
> 
> pinne true color, plasma thanne.. brightness kuravaanu... pakshe green, yello, red okke kure koodi "sathyasanthamaayi" kaanaam.. LED tv-il oru whitish aanu..
> 
> 3D effect okke ethra efective aanenu enikku manasilayilla.. reflection undaavum ennu paranju..
> 
> pinne i got a really special offer from a freind in sony.. aed 2630 for model KDL-40EX720 .. sangathi tempting aanu...reviews vaayichu nokiyappo athikam positives kandilla.. ithinte retail price kooduthal aanu
> 
> *main purpose satellite channels aanu...athinu plasma aanu nallathu ennu parayunnu...* [/QUOTE]
> ...


ente anubhavathil above 42" plasma aanu nallathu.... in my home (india) using led, but here in uae plasma... performance plasma is better than led... may be plasma eating more electricity (i don't know)... if its below 40" led lcd aanu super....

----------


## Baazigar

[quote=asish;4210525]


> ente anubhavathil above 42" plasma aanu nallathu.... in my home (india) using led, but here in uae plasma... performance plasma is better than led... may be plasma eating more electricity (i don't know)... if its below 40" led lcd aanu super....


 plasma technology inherently supports bigger supports bigger screens. For LCD, to do the same they have to do lot of tweeks which make them cost more.

----------


## Giggs

> Panasonic short aakkiyatha. Check the post by Giggs in the previous page.
> 
> Dark level nannayi kanan aanu contrast ratio. Batman begins polulla padam kanumpol vyathyasam ariyum ennu parayunnu.
> Anyway at least oru 10000:1 enkilum contrast ratio ulla model nokkiya mathi.
> 
> I was just reading from the specs Giggs posted. Not sure if it can record the channel you are not watching. If you need that facility Dvr may be a better option.
> 
> If 3000 is your budget go for that *46" Panasonic plasma*. Consider buying an extended warranty before the  manufacturer entail warranty expires.





> @Giggs,
> 
> how is the experience?? share plzzz


Initially I thought of buying a LED/LCD , Plasma was not all in my mind....after reading Baazigar's posts & many reviews ...came to a conclusion..for HD Channels it looks fantastic ( athinu thanneyaanu athu medichathum  :Mr. Green:   ) ...42"/46"/50" 1080p Full HD Plasma nallathaanu ennu vaayichu...pinne Plasmayude drawbacks okke kure pariharichathaayum parayunnu ( except the power consumption ) ....

----------


## Baazigar

One question. gulf il ninnum vangunnaa big screen TV nattil kondu pokunnathu economical aano ? Atho nattil ninnum verve vangunnathano nallathu? Ethra charge varum avide ninnu kondu pokumpol.. (basically I want to know about doing the same from us, but I doubt the TVs from here would even work there)

----------


## moovybuf

> One question. gulf il ninnum vangunnaa big screen TV nattil kondu pokunnathu economical aano ? Atho nattil ninnum verve vangunnathano nallathu? Ethra charge varum avide ninnu kondu pokumpol.. (basically I want to know about doing the same from us, but I doubt the TVs from here would even work there)


ividunnu ettavum kooduthal aalukal LCD/LED vaangunanthu naatilekku kondupvanaanu... at the airport u can  see a lcd tv wit majority of the travllers..

32" kondupovaan valuya thadasamilla ennu tonnunu.. i dont know abt customs for higher inches.. ihad sent 2 TV , both 32" .. pakshe randum njaan alla kondu poyathu.. vere aaleduthu koduthu vittu... :Komali:  

engane nokiyaalum laabham thanneyaayirkkum.. probabaly the place wher u can get the cheapest TVs are in dubai..

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> One question. gulf il ninnum vangunnaa big screen TV nattil kondu pokunnathu economical aano ? Atho nattil ninnum verve vangunnathano nallathu? Ethra charge varum avide ninnu kondu pokumpol.. (basically I want to know about doing the same from us, but I doubt the TVs from here would even work there)


 US or CANADA yil ninu kondu pokan pattunnna sahacharyam undenkil nalla labham anu..sony 3D led 46" ivide $999..around 50k..nattil same model no.ulla tv 103000... :Laughing:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> US or CANADA yil ninu kondu pokan pattunnna sahacharyam undenkil nalla labham anu..sony 3D led 46" ivide $999..around 50k..nattil same model no.ulla tv 103000...


Ennal orennam vangichondu va  :Essen:

----------


## Baazigar

> ividunnu ettavum kooduthal aalukal LCD/LED vaangunanthu naatilekku kondupvanaanu... at the airport u can  see a lcd tv wit majority of the travllers..
> 
> 32" kondupovaan valuya thadasamilla ennu tonnunu.. i dont know abt customs for higher inches.. ihad sent 2 TV , both 32" .. pakshe randum njaan alla kondu poyathu.. vere aaleduthu koduthu vittu... 
> 
> engane nokiyaalum laabham thanneyaayirkkum.. probabaly the place wher u can get the cheapest TVs are in dubai..


Enthayalum ee chodyam chodichu manikkoorukalkkakam ente 5 vayassukaran mon bappakku valiya upakaram cheythu thannu. Now I don't have to worry about taking the TV to India at all. He threw a toy at the TV and now it got a crack right at the  center. Now every show I watch on the TV comes with a free display of a rainbow in the middle of the screen. OnNara varsham munpu 650 dollar koduthu vangiya 46 LCD Sony TV (then it was a great deal). Now maybe I can sell it for parts for a few dollars.

----------


## Santi

> Enthayalum ee chodyam chodichu manikkoorukalkkakam ente 5 vayassukaran mon bappakku valiya upakaram cheythu thannu. Now I don't have to worry about taking the TV to India at all. He threw a toy at the TV and now it got a crack right at the  center. Now every show I watch on the TV comes with a free display of a rainbow in the middle of the screen. OnNara varsham munpu 650 dollar koduthu vangiya 46 LCD Sony TV (then it was a great deal). Now maybe I can sell it for parts for a few dollars.


ningalu kachodam nirthi nattileku varvano ?

----------


## Baazigar

> ningalu kachodam nirthi nattileku varvano ?


athyennalle ngalod njan munp pacha malyalthil parnjath..
chelappo njan kachodam nirthum.. allenkil oru nirthikkum

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Ennal orennam vangichondu va


 problems onnumillenkil njan kondu varunnund...frnds paranjittund.

----------


## moovybuf

*Thanks to all who gave their inputs Baazigar, Leader, Cool, thycaaddufu(), Giggs.... Baazigar's posts were a real handful.* 

Bought Panasonic Plasma 3d Full HD after a lot of thought and balancing act between priorities & price..

Started with the idea of LCD and then LED.. But the picture quality on sis's Samsung series-6 LCD from a dishtv connection never had the perfection received on my CRT TV.. Since I was always going to use my TV primarily for watching TV channels (sports, news, malayalm/english movies) , priority was always the performance for SD channels. Although I wanted a HD TV, the input I was going to use @ present was AV ( :silent: ...  :Biggrin: )..

Meanwhile, I got an excellent offer for Sony EX720 (3D LED).. The price was almost equal to warehouse price. Luckily I had the opportunity to test the TV for reception of Free-to-Air channels from Nilesat. Not surprisingly, the quality was extremely poor. 

Then, I stumbled upon another offer for Samsung Plasma (43 d490). 1999 AED + 300 AED voucher. HD ready. this model had encouraging reviews on the sites as well. But the store staff did not offer good support and so decided against buying from there.

In the end bought the Panasonic Plasma which is good value for the money spent, I hope.. (AED 1999 + AED 200 voucher) + 2 3D glasses + 2 3D movies (Avatar +  :Thinking: ).

Tested it for AV input from STB with factory default setting:

 - Better picture quality than Samsung Series 6 LCD with the source remaining the same. Didn't feel much difference from the CRT TV although I expected stretched pixels. Not sure if the upscale engine in Panasonic is better than that in Samsung.
 - brightness is not that good, but was expected.
 - sound quality is acceptable, nothing great.
 - easy to use menu.
 - plays movies from the USB (which was very important). tested .avi, .mkv, .mp4 successfully. Also have a SD card input.

Got to do some tweaks on the settings and it might give a better picture, not sure though.

the only worry that remains is the electricity bill... :study:  :Rolleyes: ...

----------


## Baazigar

Congrats movie buff.. 

Ini 3d kananam enkil player vangande.. Atho Athum included aano.

----------


## moovybuf

> Congrats movie buff.. 
> 
> Ini 3d kananam enkil player vangande.. Atho Athum included aano.


i wish.... himaarukal free 3d player thanilla..  :Wallbash:  ..

3d blu ray discs..  :Wallbash:  ..

----------


## Santi

> i wish.... himaarukal free 3d player thanilla..  ..
> 
> 3d blu ray discs..  ..


hdmi cable vanga ..pc yile ku 3d film dl cheyya ..kanuka... :Meeting:

----------


## Mr.Cool

Congrats MB :)

----------


## Mr.Cool

> hdmi cable vanga ..pc yile ku 3d film dl cheyya ..kanuka...



USB connectivity ille...direct aayi kanamallo.

----------


## Santi

> USB connectivity ille...direct aayi kanamallo.


external hard disk undel kanam ...pakshe ella file type onnum support cheyilla ...

----------


## ClubAns

> *Thanks to all who gave their inputs Baazigar, Leader, Cool, thycaaddufu(), Giggs.... Baazigar's posts were a real handful.* 
> 
> Bought Panasonic Plasma 3d Full HD after a lot of thought and balancing act between priorities & price..
> 
> Started with the idea of LCD and then LED.. But the picture quality on sis's Samsung series-6 LCD from a dishtv connection never had the perfection received on my CRT TV.. Since I was always going to use my TV primarily for watching TV channels (sports, news, malayalm/english movies) , priority was always the performance for SD channels. Although I wanted a HD TV, the input I was going to use @ present was AV (... )..
> 
> Meanwhile, I got an excellent offer for Sony EX720 (3D LED).. The price was almost equal to warehouse price. Luckily I had the opportunity to test the TV for reception of Free-to-Air channels from Nilesat. Not surprisingly, the quality was extremely poor. 
> 
> Then, I stumbled upon another offer for Samsung Plasma (43 d490). 1999 AED + 300 AED voucher. HD ready. this model had encouraging reviews on the sites as well. But the store staff did not offer good support and so decided against buying from there.
> ...


*Entethum 42" Panasonic Palsma aanu....HD Ready....

Ente oru friend paranju  CRT-kku edukkunna athrayum amount electricity Palsam-kku edukkilla ennu..

Any idea?
*

----------


## moovybuf

> hdmi cable vanga ..pc yile ku 3d film dl cheyya ..kanuka...


more easy... store in usb and then watch it directly.. :Read:

----------


## moovybuf

> external hard disk undel kanam ...pakshe ella file type onnum support cheyilla ...


.mkv, .avi, .mp4, divx angane oru paadu formats suport cheyyumm ithokeyaanallo main..

----------


## moovybuf

> *Entethum 42" Panasonic Palsma aanu....HD Ready....
> 
> Ente oru friend paranju  CRT-kku edukkunna athrayum amount electricity Palsam-kku edukkilla ennu..
> 
> Any idea?
> *


may be.. becos the power consumtion inplasma is more dynamic.. when thre r lighter pictures, the usage will be less..

but if u go by pure numbers, then plasma is the highest of the lot...

Are u using receiver hd??

----------


## Santi

> .mkv, .avi, .mp4, divx angane oru paadu formats suport cheyyumm ithokeyaanallo main..


ente experience il usb out nekkal quality/smooth  pic kittuanthu hdmi out aanu ..entha reason ennu ariyilla....3d blue ray  ennokke parayumbo 25 gb okke size varille ...athu usb yil ninnu  buffer cheyyan ulla strain aavum...

----------


## Baazigar

> hdmi cable vanga ..pc yile ku 3d film dl cheyya ..kanuka...


Pc blu ray player drivil 3d support cheyyumo?

----------


## Baazigar

> USB connectivity ille...direct aayi kanamallo.


Will the usb drive support 3d playing?

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Pc blu ray player drivil 3d support cheyyumo?


Blu-ray drive polum kittanilla.. pinna 3d  :Yuk:

----------


## Baazigar

> Blu-ray drive polum kittanilla.. pinna 3d


Nattil blu ray drive ulla laptop kittan illenno..

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Nattil blu ray drive ulla laptop kittan illenno..


Drive samsung nte kanumayirikkum.. but very costly.. much better buying a blu-ray player. 3d illennu thonnunnu..

----------


## moovybuf

> Nattil blu ray drive ulla laptop kittan illenno..


Blu ray undengil, direct aayi TV-il kalikkaanpatumo??

i mean can we use it as player??? :cyclops:

----------


## Giggs

> i wish.... himaarukal free 3d player thanilla..  ..
> 
> 3d blu ray discs..  ..


Ninakku AED 1,999/- ini enthokke venam  :Sailor:  ..oru Kalyanam koode kazhippichu tharaam  :Cool:

----------


## Giggs

Baazigar machaanu commission vallathum kittumo aavo ? from Panasonic  :Mr. Green: 

LCD/LED vaanghaan udheshicha randu pere brain wash cheythu Panasonic Plasma vandiyil kayatti  :thumright:

----------


## moovybuf

> Ninakku AED 1,999/- ini enthokke venam  ..oru Kalyanam koode kazhippichu tharaam


 :Phhhh:  :Phhhh: 

sangathi kozapamilla ttaa... ee features okke koodi ithilum nalloru offer kittan buthimutta.. 

oru 3D player koode thannirunnegil avaru thanna randu movies kaanamayirunnu..
iniyippo Geepas?vinwerth engaanum irakkunathu vare kaathirikkaam..

----------


## Baazigar

> Blu ray undengil, direct aayi TV-il kalikkaanpatumo??
> 
> i mean can we use it as player???


Enikkarinjooda.. I think it will not work.. njan thypudosanti paranja idea engane work aakum ennu chodichatha.. Computerilekku copy cheyyan pattiyal oru pakshe enthenkilum software use cheythu play cheyyan pattumayirikkum..

----------


## Baazigar

> Baazigar machaanu commission vallathum kittumo aavo ? from Panasonic 
> 
> LCD/LED vaanghaan udheshicha randu pere brain wash cheythu Panasonic Plasma vandiyil kayatti


Njan plasmaye enthu support cheythenna.. Panasonic aanu plasmayil ettavum nalathu enna paranju ketta arivu ivide paranju.. Pinne ningal okke idunna spec listil plasmakkayirunnu kooduthal value of money.. Ini current bill varumpo aa advantage pokumo ennarinju kooda..

----------


## Baazigar

> Drive samsung nte kanumayirikkum.. but very costly.. much better buying a blu-ray player. 3d illennu thonnunnu..


ps3 avide available alle... athil 3d play cheyyumennu thonnunnu..

----------


## Mr.Cool

> Will the usb drive support 3d playing?



Yes, if your TV supports SBS file format.

----------


## asish

uae membersinte sradhakku...

jambo electronics inte discount sale 8,9,10 march 2012 dubai trade centeril undu... nallonam price kuravundenna kettathu...

----------


## moovybuf

> uae membersinte sradhakku...
> 
> jambo electronics inte discount sale 8,9,10 march 2012 dubai trade centeril undu... nallonam price kuravundenna kettathu...



 :Swoon:  ... innanallo ithu kandathu... 

ingalu poyirunno??? any good deals??

----------


## Robinhood

Which is best computer LCD ?? Suggesions plz.......njan ithu vare upayogichirunnathu hp de LCD monitor aayirunnu....athu complaint aayi....

LED kku ippol engane aanu price ? Which is best company ?

----------


## Mr.Cool

> Which is best computer LCD ?? Suggesions plz.......njan ithu vare upayogichirunnathu hp de LCD monitor aayirunnu....athu complaint aayi....
> 
> LED kku ippol engane aanu price ? Which is best company ?



Your Budget?

----------


## Robinhood

> Your Budget?


Max 10000 INR......

----------


## Mr.Cool

> Max 10000 INR......



Benq G2222HDL or DELL ST2220L

----------


## ITV

*aux output vazhi LCD TVyil ninnu 5.1 speaker  connect cheythu USB vazhi play cheyyunna DVD file with 5.1 audio correct  aayi decode aakumo??? If no, Any other idea to connect 5.1 speakers to  LCD TV so that 5.1 audio correct aayi decode aakaan???
*

----------


## jaravind

Which is the best LED tv/LCD tv available in India ? Budget around 40k. 32 inch, need USB Video support, HDMI. possibly smart tv.

The one shortlisted is Sony kdl-32ex550 . Any other suggestions ?

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Which is the best LED tv/LCD tv available in India ? Budget around 40k. 32 inch, need USB Video support, HDMI. possibly smart tv.
> 
> The one shortlisted is Sony kdl-32ex550 . Any other suggestions ?


Toshiba & akai.. the cheapest.. 40 inch LED with 3 HDMI ports @ 39.5k.. 

enikkum medikkan plan undu.. after HT buy.. 

bravia kidu aanu.. athnoppam mudinja vilayum aanu..

----------


## jaravind

> Toshiba & akai.. the cheapest.. 40 inch LED with 3 HDMI ports @ 39.5k.. 
> 
> enikkum medikkan plan undu.. after HT buy.. 
> 
> bravia kidu aanu.. athnoppam mudinja vilayum aanu..


Toshiba and akai... Not sure abt the review... However, I dont personally choose any of them...saw a couple , not really impressed.

My personal choice is Samsung, Sony, Panasonic.. LG if there is a really good one. Yeah, Bravia is bit costly, definitely brand value.

Note : HDMI is ok. My frnd went for one with hdmi and usb. later came to know that the USB support only audio and photos..not video. extremely disappointing. so we have to be very careful.

----------


## ParamasivaM

:Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:

----------


## Munaf ikka

innale 32" samsung led tv medichu SAR 1449/-, eid special discount undaayirunnu SAR 250/-............  :cheers:

----------


## Santi

ps3 unlock cheythu kodukana aalkar undo ?

----------


## kannappanunni

> Toshiba and akai... Not sure abt the review... However, I dont personally choose any of them...saw a couple , not really impressed.


Toshiba nalla quality undu. sony okke own production illa ippol. sharp anu avarkku vendi tv undakkunne. they just implimenting the bravia engine.

----------


## kannappanunni

> ps3 unlock cheythu kodukana aalkar undo ?


namamde parichayathil oru chekkan undu, number pm idu details parayam.

----------


## Free Thinker

Ernakulathu LED TV kittunna nalla showrooms evideyokkeyanu...Help please......Looking for samsung.

----------


## Free Thinker

*Enikkoru nalla 32inch FULL HD LED TV suggest cheyyamo?. Which is good?. Nalla picture and sound quality ullathu...*

----------


## nickynicky

What will be the price for 40 inch 42 inch LED tv with High def 1920* pixel. FUll HD.( onlne price are little costly)
bit consfused. samsung with LG and sharp and thoshiba.
any reviews expecting from people who use above brands

----------


## nickynicky

budget 50K

----------


## sillan

> budget 50K


location please.... where you want it delivered?? price will be high if in india as they arrive in india late than other parts of world.... samsung has very good reputation among hdtvs

----------


## nickynicky

> location please.... where you want it delivered?? price will be high if in india as they arrive in india late than other parts of world.... samsung has very good reputation among hdtvs


sorry for delay in reply My location is Chennai

----------


## Free Thinker

Njan oru LED TV vangi SAMSUNG. Videocon DTH connectionum eduthu. HD...

----------


## Leader

ivide njan karanju koottiyathoke evide poyi?

----------


## teegy

> ivide njan karanju koottiyathoke evide poyi?


ellavardeyum ellam poi kity................

----------


## Leader

how is panasonic, I don't need a smart tv (I may buy a android smart box instead)

Sony/samsung 46" anu plan.... Panasonic nalla review kittiyal nokkam (price kuravanu)

----------


## teegy

> how is panasonic, I don't need a smart tv (I may buy a android smart box instead)
> 
> Sony/samsung 46" anu plan.... Panasonic nalla review kittiyal nokkam (price kuravanu)


mine is panasonic, so far its good.
pinne price um  kuravanu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leader

> mine is panasonic, so far its good.
> pinne price um kuravanu


vila kuravanu, but quality engane? service kacara arikkum sure. 
akappade confusion thanne...

----------


## teegy

> vila kuravanu, but quality engane? service kacara arikkum sure. 
> akappade confusion thanne...


Quality und.... show roomil poi same size models ella companydem demo kanditu vangyal mathy
Service is good now.....

----------


## BangaloreaN

42" Full HD LED TV ippol enthu vilayundu ? (Samsung/LG).

USB vazhi movies play cheyyan pattanam, maximum Video file formats support cheyyanam.

----------


## kannappanunni

> 42" Full HD LED TV ippol enthu vilayundu ? (Samsung/LG).
> 
> *USB vazhi movies play cheyyan pattanam, maximum Video file formats support cheyyanam.*


Thoshibayude chila models mathrame multi file formats support cheyyu.

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> 42" Full HD LED TV ippol enthu vilayundu ? (Samsung/LG).
> 
> USB vazhi movies play cheyyan pattanam, maximum Video file formats support cheyyanam.


sony 3d tv 2.5 lakhs koduthu medichal polum mikka vedio formats um support cheyyilla.. :Razz:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> sony 3d tv 2.5 lakhs koduthu medichal polum mikka vedio formats um support cheyyilla..


Sharp engane.. sony de quality undennu kettallo

----------


## josemon17

> 42" Full HD LED TV ippol enthu vilayundu ? (Samsung/LG).
> 
> USB vazhi movies play cheyyan pattanam, maximum Video file formats support cheyyanam.


Ellam support cheyanamenkil..china thanne venam... :Friends:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Sharp engane.. sony de quality undennu kettallo


sharp kollam..sony yude quality mathramalla..vilayum athrayumund.. :Smartass:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> sony 3d tv 2.5 lakhs koduthu medichal polum mikka vedio formats um support cheyyilla..



SONY allenkilum pala video formats-um support cheyyilla, kallanmaar.

----------


## kannappanunni

> Sharp engane.. sony de quality undennu kettallo


sharp is creating panels for sony tv's. sony bravia engine implemenation mathram anullathu.

----------


## kannappanunni

> SONY allenkilum pala video formats-um support cheyyilla, kallanmaar.


sonyde vila pinnem koodum. avar ella software licsensum pay cheyyum. athanu vila koodanulla oru reason.

----------


## Santi

> sonyde vila pinnem koodum. avar ella software licsensum pay cheyyum. athanu vila koodanulla oru reason.


panasonic engane

----------


## Leader

> sharp kollam..sony yude quality mathramalla..vilayum athrayumund..


 Sony and Samsung almost equally priced in India. Samsung will play more file formats, but brand value?

----------


## teegy

> panasonic engane


kuzhappamilla.. price kuravanu.....

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Sony and Samsung almost equally priced in India. Samsung will play more file formats, but brand value?


Can Samsung LED TVs play .mkv files from USB device ?
Will it support USB 2.0 and USB 3.0 devices ?

----------


## paalakkaran

Can anywone suggest me a good led tv 32 inch......

----------


## Leader

> panasonic engane


 aavarude IPS alpha panel kollam ennokke parayunnu... price is appealing.... angottu oru dhairyam varunnilla

----------


## Santi

> aavarude IPS alpha panel kollam ennokke parayunnu... price is appealing.... angottu oru dhairyam varunnilla


ente aduthu athanu ... :Read:  samsung vangan aanu poyathu..etho vittu povatha model nu odukathe offer thannu ... :Biggrin:  ...ennile japan sneham unarnu korea out aayi....sambavam valiya kozpam illa...

pine video format support chynathil valiya karyam illa..oru hdmi support ulla player vangunathanu better..clarity randilum vythsam undu..allel pc yil ninnu connect chythalum mathi hdmi out undel

----------


## teegy

> ente aduthu athanu ... samsung vangan aanu poyathu..etho vittu povatha model nu odukathe offer thannu ... ...ennile japan sneham unarnu korea out aayi....sambavam valiya kozpam illa...
> 
> pine video format support chynathil valiya karyam illa..oru hdmi support ulla player vangunathanu better..clarity randilum vythsam undu..allel pc yil ninnu connect chythalum mathi hdmi out undel


njanum panasonic anu use cheyyune....

----------


## UoB

> *Can Samsung LED TVs play .mkv files from USB device ?*
> Will it support USB 2.0 and USB 3.0 devices ?


yes, njan agane aanu padangal okke kaanunnathu  :Celebrate005: 

arinjudaa  :Girl Sad:

----------


## UoB

> 42" Full HD LED TV ippol enthu vilayundu ? (Samsung/LG).
> *
> USB vazhi movies play cheyyan pattanam, maximum Video file formats support cheyyanam*.


ennal samasung thanne best option, ithuverae try chytha ella formatum work aayi  :Victory:  (diff rips in diff formats from diff rippers  :Raman: )

pakshe flv support illa ketto  :Flowers:

----------


## Leader

> ente aduthu athanu ... samsung vangan aanu poyathu..etho vittu povatha model nu odukathe offer thannu ... ...ennile japan sneham unarnu korea out aayi....sambavam valiya kozpam illa...
> 
> pine video format support chynathil valiya karyam illa..oru hdmi support ulla player vangunathanu better..clarity randilum vythsam undu..allel pc yil ninnu connect chythalum mathi hdmi out undel


external hdd play akumo? how is pq? etha model?
machante number tha, details ariyanam....

panasonic vila valare appealing anu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> yes, njan agane aanu padangal okke kaanunnathu 
> 
> arinjudaa


Will it support 3gp, mp4 formats.
Will it play subtitles in the folder ? If so, will it support both .srt and .sub formats ?

----------


## Leader

> Will it support 3gp, mp4 formats.
> Will it play subtitles in the folder ? If so, will it support both .srt and .sub formats ?


  enthuvade.... ella shopping mall-lum samsung shop undu... poyi nokku

nb: enne avru ini kettilla... croma-yum kettilla :)

----------


## BangaloreaN

> enthuvade.... ella shopping mall-lum samsung shop undu... poyi nokku
> 
> *nb: enne avru ini kettilla... croma-yum kettilla :)*



ee avastha varathirikkanaa ividunnu details ellam collect cheyyunnathu.
Pinne enne kandal sadhanam medikkan vannathallennu avarkku appozhe pudikittum.

----------


## UoB

> Will it support 3gp, mp4 formats.
> Will it play subtitles in the folder ? If so, will it support both .srt and .sub formats ?


3gp okke enthina  :Surrender:  

mp4 format okke easy aayi play aagum, ithuverae ulla experience il oru pravashyam mathram preshnam vannu, Collector enna movie yude rip, mp4 format aayirunnu, play aayi but audio codec support illa ennu kaanichu, athukondu voice illayirunnu, 

kure adhikam mp4 & diff other formats try chythittu vanna ore oru problem ithu mathram aanu  :Aamen:  

pinne subtitle, 

ippol ulla mkv rips il subtitles embedded allae , athu play aavilla, puthiya series il athinulla support undo ennum ariyilla

pinne subtitles chila movies inokke kanditundu, athu sub aano srt aano ennu confirm chythitu parayam

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 3gp okke enthina  
> 
> mp4 format okke easy aayi play aagum, ithuverae ulla experience il oru pravashyam mathram preshnam vannu, Collector enna movie yude rip, mp4 format aayirunnu, play aayi but audio codec support illa ennu kaanichu, athukondu voice illayirunnu, 
> 
> kure adhikam mp4 & diff other formats try chythittu vanna ore oru problem ithu mathram aanu  
> 
> pinne subtitle, 
> 
> ippol ulla mkv rips il subtitles embedded allae , athu play aavilla, puthiya series il athinulla support undo ennum ariyilla
> ...


Mkv rips subs embedded aaanelum njan extract cheythitte dvd yil aakku.. 
Download Subtitle Edit 3.3.2 Rev. 1676 Free - You can use this software when you want to modify subtitles or synchronize them with the movies - Softpedia
3gp kondonnum karyamilla.. main formats mp4-mkv-avi aanu... youtube flv koode support ullathu aayal nallathu..
sony ethokke support cheyyum ennu ariyilla.. samsung flv support cheyyilla..

----------


## PunchHaaji

After budget price of LCD/LED TVs will rise. Better buy LED TVs from ur friends or relatives in Middle East.   :Declare:

----------


## Robinhood

WLED um sadha LED um enthanu difrence ullathu ??....Etha kidu ??....

----------


## Free Thinker

> Can anywone suggest me a good led tv 32 inch......


Go for SAMSUNG eg: UA32EH5330R SMART TV(33000 Rs.)
FULLHD(Backlit)
All formats will play
3 HDMI ports.

----------


## PULSE

oru 42 inch LCD TV vanganam.....

samsung/lg /toshiba..................ithilethanu nallath?

----------


## abcdmachan

> oru 42 inch LCD TV vanganam.....
> 
> samsung/lg /toshiba..................ithilethanu nallath?


*Panasonic.....
*

----------


## abcdmachan

> After budget price of LCD/LED TVs will rise. Better buy LED TVs from ur friends or relatives in Middle East.


*Ini varumbol enikkoru LED TV kanduvaraamo....* :Bigboss:  :Bigboss:  :Bigboss:

----------


## teegy

> *Panasonic.....
> *


yupppp...... Panasonic.....

----------


## BangaloreaN

Rans Achayaa...

ethu shoppil aayirunnu TV best price and offer ????

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 3gp okke enthina  
> 
> mp4 format okke easy aayi play aagum, ithuverae ulla experience il oru pravashyam mathram preshnam vannu, Collector enna movie yude rip, mp4 format aayirunnu, play aayi but audio codec support illa ennu kaanichu, athukondu voice illayirunnu, 
> 
> kure adhikam mp4 & diff other formats try chythittu vanna ore oru problem ithu mathram aanu  
> 
> pinne subtitle, 
> 
> ippol ulla mkv rips il subtitles embedded allae , athu play aavilla, puthiya series il athinulla support undo ennum ariyilla
> ...


 :Helohelo:  :Helohelo:  :Helohelo:

----------


## ITV

ONIDA CRT TV with USB playback model websiteil kandu

Also LGde oru modelilum

Ee USB playback JPEG/MP3  maathramaano atho videoyum??

----------


## Free Thinker

> ONIDA CRT TV with USB playback model websiteil kandu
> 
> Also LGde oru modelilum
> 
> Ee USB playback JPEG/MP3  maathramaano atho videoyum??


Videosum play aakum...

----------


## kcsugeesh

Oru Led TV vaagiyaloo ennalojikkunu ethaa nala model and brand

----------


## UoB

> 


Banglorean TV vangicho ?

----------


## anupkerb1

Sharp led egane und ?. . . sony lcd undarnu . . 2yr use cheyumbolekum panel poyi . . . athu repar cheyan 12k venam . . ena pine new tv edukanu vechu .

----------


## Sal kk

lcd tvyil use kazhinju pendrive remove cheyyumbol entenkilum safety precaution avashyamundo?

----------


## NANBAN

> lcd tvyil use kazhinju pendrive remove cheyyumbol entenkilum safety precaution avashyamundo?



IN Sony

Just press RETURN button  till TV changes to any one of the mode ( HDMI / AV/ Channel number mode)

Do not pull out The Usb while at use ( Playing movies /Music)

----------


## teegy

> Sharp led egane und ?. . . sony lcd undarnu . . 2yr use cheyumbolekum panel poyi . . . athu repar cheyan 12k venam . . ena pine new tv edukanu vechu .


sharp best picture quality in the league....
don't know abt service or other complaints....

----------


## Sal kk

> IN Sony
> 
> Just press RETURN button  till TV changes to any one of the mode ( HDMI / AV/ Channel number mode)
> 
> Do not pull out The Usb while at use ( Playing movies /Music)


samsung anu...atum ithe pole ayirikkum alle..

----------


## NANBAN

> samsung anu...atum ithe pole ayirikkum alle..


same method ayirikum 

samsung custmer care call cheythu ask cheytho?

just ask and confirm it


SAMSUNG TOLL FREE

1800 3000 8282 

1800 266 8282

----------


## vivek achayan

> same method ayirikum 
> 
> samsung custmer care call cheythu ask cheytho?
> 
> just ask and confirm it
> 
> 
> SAMSUNG TOLL FREE
> 
> ...


sonyil wide screen mode set cheyyan pattille?
oro thavana tv on aakkumpolum manual aayittu 'full' mode aakkanam

----------


## NANBAN

> sonyil wide screen mode set cheyyan pattille?
> Oro thavana tv on aakkumpolum manual aayittu 'full' mode aakkanam


yes you can set to wide z00m , full , normal ,zoom

no need to set it every time when you are sswitching  On your  tv

----------


## NANBAN

@VIVEK  THIS IS HOW I CHANGE MY DISPLAY SETTINGS OF MY TV

*1.PRESS MENU BUTTON*






*2. SELECT SETTINGS*




*3.SELECT SCREEN SETTINGS*




*4.FROM SCREEN SETTINGS SELECT WIDE MODE*




*5. SELECT ANY SETTINGS EXPECT NORMAL (4:3){BECOZ NORMAL MODE WILL NOT GIVE FULL PICTURE , BETTER TO SELECT WIDE ZOOM /FULL} AND SELECT OK*



*
THE SETTINGS WHICH YOU SAVE WILL BE SAVED AND WILL NOT CHANGE IF YOU SWITCH OFF THE TV ,(UNLESS YOU RESTORE TO FACTORY DEFAULTS/CHANGE SETTINGS )*

----------


## vivek achayan

> @VIVEK  THIS IS HOW I CHANGE MY DISPLAY SETTINGS OF MY TV
> 
> *1.PRESS MENU BUTTON*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks macha  :Yes3:

----------


## NANBAN

> thanks macha


welcome bro

----------


## anupkerb1

> sharp best picture quality in the league....
> don't know abt service or other complaints....


bought sharp aquos  32 led 26000/- ..kidu quality..3 year warranty for  panel....Sharp Hd 3D 40+ inch i think 55000/-...just half Sony 3d (sony gve only 1 year warranty,sharp 3)

----------


## NANBAN

> bought sharp aquos  32 led 26000/- ..kidu quality..3 year warranty for  panel....Sharp Hd 3D 40+ inch i think 55000/-...just half Sony 3d (sony gve only 1 year warranty,sharp 3)


orue detail review idu, if possible with pics

----------


## Jithu

15K-20K range'l varunna LED TV suggest cheyyamo.... 24''

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 15K-20K range'l varunna LED TV suggest cheyyamo.... 24''


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Jithu

> 


ee pandarathine kondu valiya thoiryakkedayallo...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ee pandarathine kondu valiya thoiryakkedayallo...


Ente thread il keri enne cheetha vilikkunno..  :Mad: 
Iyalodu bravia nokkan njan paranjirunnu  :pukel:

----------


## Jithu

> Ente thread il keri enne cheetha vilikkunno.. 
> Iyalodu bravia nokkan njan paranjirunnu


bravia nokkan paranjathu njan kettirunnu.... bakki ullavarude koode abiprayam ariyan aanu ivide idunnathu...thante forum onnum allallo...

4 smiley'um vechondu aale veruppichondirikkum...  :Ennekollu:   :Mad:   :pukel:   :Laughing:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> bravia nokkan paranjathu njan kettirunnu.... bakki ullavarude koode abiprayam ariyan aanu ivide idunnathu...thante forum onnum allallo...
> 
> 4 smiley'um vechondu aale veruppichondirikkum...


Enthelum onnu paranjaal ingane react cheyyunnathanu iyalde kuzhappam.. koodathil theri viliyum  :Laughing: 
You control your imotions 1st.  :Doh: 
Ividunnu tv medippiche iyale vidathullu.. bravia/sharp allenkil vere ethelum below avg models parayum.. medicho.. why the hell should i care  :no lol:

----------


## vivek achayan

> bravia nokkan paranjathu njan kettirunnu.... bakki ullavarude koode abiprayam ariyan aanu ivide idunnathu...thante forum onnum allallo...
> 
> 4 smiley'um vechondu aale veruppichondirikkum...


bravia is good

----------


## NANBAN

> 15K-20K range'l varunna LED TV suggest cheyyamo.... 24''



Sony Bravia

----------


## ParamasivaM

> bravia is good





> Sony Bravia


Bravia kakshikku pidikkilla :(

----------


## MALABARI

prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## KHILADI

:Laugh:   :Doh: 

Jithu madangi vade... :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## Bibin

Bought an IPS panel LED Monitor for gfx work & as a htpc..  

*LG 24EA53V-P* (11,000 INR) [Spec]| Great Color Reproduction




 :Yes3:

----------


## NANBAN

> Bought an IPS panel LED Monitor for gfx work & as a htpc..  
> 
> *LG 24EA53V-P* (11,000 INR) [Spec]| Great Color Reproduction


Indiayil available anno?

----------


## Bibin

> Indiayil available anno?


njan trivandrum log tech'il ninnanu eduthath  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## NANBAN

> njan trivandrum log tech'il ninnanu eduthath


use cheythitu enagne undu now?

----------


## vishnugk88

32 full hd led tv suggest cheyyamo.....with in 35000rs

----------


## aslamrazac

ഡോള്*ബി വിഷന്*: ശബ്ദത്തില്* മാത്രമല്ല ഇനി ടെലിവിഷന്* കാഴ്ചയിലും ഡോള്*ബി വിപ്ലവം
 ഡോള്*ബി വിഷന്*: ശബ്ദത്തില്* മാത്രമല്ല ഇനി ടെലിവിഷന്* കാഴ്ചയിലും ഡോള്*ബി വിപ്ലവം
ന്യൂയോര്*ക്ക്: ശബ്ദത്തിന് ശേഷം കാഴ്ചയിലും ഇനി ഡോള്*ബി വിപ്ലവം. ടെലിവിഷന്* കാഴ്ചയില്* പുതിയ മാറ്റം സൃഷ്ടിക്കുന്ന ഡോള്*ബി വിഷന്* രംഗത്ത് ഇറക്കുന്നു. ഈ വര്*ഷം അവസാനത്തോടെ ലോകത്തിലെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ശബ്ദസംവിധാന നിര്*മ്മാതക്കള്* തങ്ങളുടെ ടെലിവിഷന്* കാഴ്ച ടെക്നോളജി പുറത്തിറക്കും.

3ഡി , ഫോര്* കെ തുടങ്ങിയ ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ ടെക്നോളജികളില്* കൂടുതല്* മിഴിവാര്*ന്ന കാഴ്ചയാണ് ഡോള്*ബി വിഷന്* വാഗ്ദാനം ചെയ്യുന്നത്. യഥാര്*ത്ഥത്തില്* ഉള്ള കാഴ്ചകളാണ് പ്രധാനമായും ഡോള്*ബി ഇതിലൂടെ വാഗ്ദാനം ചെയ്യുന്നത്. 

ലോകത്തിലെ പ്രമുഖ കമ്പനികളായ ഷാര്*പ്പ്, ടിസിഎല്*, വിസിയോ എന്നിവര്* ഡോള്*ബി വിഷന്* ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നതില്* ധാരണയായിട്ടുണ്ട് ഇതിനാല്* തന്നെ ഇനി ഇറങ്ങാനിരിക്കുന്ന ഇവരുടെ സ്മാര്*ട്ട് ടെലിവിഷനുകള്* ഡോള്*ബി വിഷന്റെ സഹായത്തോടയായിരിക്കും എത്തുക.

----------


## dupe

aarkengilum home cinema projector ne kurichu valla idea yum undo

----------


## samsha22

> 32 full hd led tv suggest cheyyamo.....with in 35000rs


Panasonic,Sony and  Samsung quality wise.
Illenkil Toshiba okke try cheythu nokku. Kurach koodi cheap aavum


Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk

----------


## arunonline

Planning to buy LED T.V. 32 INCHES. Range between RS. 20,000 to 26,000.
Vishu season and Football World Cup ellam varikayalle. Nalla discounts ellam kittumennu thonnunnu. So, within 1 or 2 months led tv vanganam.
Kurachu research cheythu. Direct with electronic professionals and in internet. Avasanam, confusion aayi.
The below points are what i ended up with.
SONY:-
          What i came to know from majority is that, Its expensive compared to others. But,Sony has the best display. But, complaint varan chance kooduthal and repair charges very high.
SAMSUNG:- 
          Good display but not upto Sony. But, complaints kuravanu and repair charges low.
PANASONIC:-
          Decent display.

Ee 3 brands aanu kooduthalum prefer cheythathu.
Ithil, SONY njan cut cheythu. Bcoz, ellavarum ame complaints aanu paranjathu.
And, majority said that SAMSUNG and PANASONIC are better options.
And i came to know through internet that LG is not bad at all.
So, very much confused.

Other doubt is that, online storesil price nokki. RS. 20,000 - 24,000 rangil SAMSUNG and PANASONIC kandu. I'm in Trivandrum. Direct showroom'il poyi nokkiyilla. So, ethanu bettter ? Buying thru online or Direct showroom ?
Pinne oru brand'il thanne pala series undallo. and the prices varies depending on the series. My doubt is that, series marumbol display quality marumo OR additional options ano koodunnathu ? What i meant is that, SAMSUNG HD READY feature comes in 2 or 3 series. External options change aavunnundu. Pakshe HD READY feature ulla tv'sil display quality same aano annanente doubt.
i need suggestions from experienced. Can suggest any brand OTHER THAN SONY ?

My Requirements:-
32 Inches
Between RS. 20,000 to 26,000.
Full HD ente rangil kittillenu thonnunnu. So, HD ready is enough.
Usb
Decent display and sound.

----------


## Makarand

Oru help venam...\2012 Mayil oru LG LCD TV vangichirunnu..from Dubai. Last month vare ellam OK arunnu/ Ipo enthanennu vachal TVil work cheyyumbo perfect anu, DVD player (HDMI) perfect anu. But Set top box (AVmode) work cheyyumbol mathrma idkkide oru shade/shadow pole kadannu pokunun..(Anganeyanu veetil ninnu vilichapo paranjathu). Set top complaint anenna adyam vichariche. But pineedu athu check cheythapol kedillennu manassilayi. AV modente pinil entho prob ayirikkum enna cable operator parajathu.
Enthanu better? Oru thavan thottu kazhinjal pinne LCD okke ennum thodane neram kanoo ennu paranju kettitullathu kondu arelum vilichu kanikkanum pedi. LG service centreil kondupokunnathum risky ano?

----------


## yodha007

Planning to buy a 32 inch LED television...

Priorities

1) Picture quality
2) Good Design

Your suggestions will be valuable!
 @ParamasivaM....
 @NANBAN....

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Planning to buy a 32 inch LED television...
> 
> Priorities
> 
> 1) Picture quality
> 2) Good Design
> 
> Your suggestions will be valuable!
>  @ParamasivaM....
>  @NANBAN....


Bravia.................

----------


## yodha007

> Bravia.................


Machante TV bravia ano?
Which model?


Njan poya shoppil (alappuzha)  R Series  series mathrame available ayi ulloo!.....kooduthal selections evide anu?

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Machante TV bravia ano?
> Which model?
> 
> 
> Njan poya shoppil (alappuzha)  R Series  series mathrame available ayi ulloo!.....kooduthal selections evide anu?


Sony Bravia 32 inch couple of models undu... R series kollaam...
Or else, try sharp then... I think they have an extended warranty too..good after service..

----------


## ParamasivaM

Macha I'm looking for 46 inch tv this onam...ippo ullath replace cheyyenam...

----------


## yodha007

> Macha I'm looking for 46 inch tv this onam...ippo ullath replace cheyyenam...


Ethra varshamayi vangiyittu?......complaint vannittundo?.....ethanu model?

----------


## NANBAN

> Planning to buy a 32 inch LED television...
> 
> Priorities
> 
> 1) Picture quality
> 2) Good Design
> 
> Your suggestions will be valuable!
>  @ParamasivaM....
>  @NANBAN....


I prefer SONY BRAVIA

----------


## NANBAN

> Machante TV bravia ano?
> Which model?
> 
> 
> Njan poya shoppil (alappuzha)  R Series  series mathrame available ayi ulloo!.....kooduthal selections evide anu?


Mine is BRAVIA and i am using it from 2011,  MODEL 32 EX Series

http://www.sony.co.in/section/retailshops

QRS il poyi nokkiyo?

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Ethra varshamayi vangiyittu?......complaint vannittundo?.....ethanu model?


2 years.. bravia 32 & lcd monitor [samsung 22']

----------


## NANBAN

> Ethra varshamayi vangiyittu?......complaint vannittundo?.....ethanu model?


3Years Till now no complaint , But oru neagative ennikku ente Tv yil feel cheyunathu thru USB its supports only Mpeg2/Mpeg1 Video Formats only  (applicable only for old Lcd tvs of Sony)

ippom Latest model Sony Tv yil okke MKV play avum ennu parayunnu

----------


## NANBAN

@yodha007

ALAPPUZHA - NEAR IRON BRIDGE

QRS Retail Limited
Near Iron Bridge
CCSB Road, Alappuzha - 688 001
Phone : 91-477-2263620, 2262688
E-Mail : alpib1@qrs.in
Branch Manager : Sajeev
Mobile No : 98472 72027 

ALAPPUZHA - SEEMATTI BUILDING

QRS Retail Limited
Seematti Building
YMCA Road, Alappuzha - 688 001
Phone : 91-477-2251649
E-Mail : alpsb1@qrs.in
Branch Manager : Jaymon
Mobile No : 97442 52794

ALAPPUZHA - YMCA JUNCTION

QRS Retail Limited
West Of YMCA Junction
Alappuzha - 688001
Phone : 91-477-2263620, 2237559
E-Mail : alpymca@qrs.in
Branch Manager : Baiju Xavier
Mobile No : 99473 98294 

ALAPPUZHA - HONDA EXCLUSIVE SHOWROOM

QRS Retail Limited
Valiyachudukadu Jn
Thiruvambadi
Alappuzha - 688001
Phone : 91-477-2266625
E-Mail : m.murugan@qrs.in
Branch Manager : M Murugan
Mobile No : 98474 56526

----------


## NANBAN

> Oru help venam...\2012 Mayil oru LG LCD TV vangichirunnu..from Dubai. Last month vare ellam OK arunnu/ Ipo enthanennu vachal TVil work cheyyumbo perfect anu, DVD player (HDMI) perfect anu. But Set top box (AVmode) work cheyyumbol mathrma idkkide oru shade/shadow pole kadannu pokunun..(Anganeyanu veetil ninnu vilichapo paranjathu). Set top complaint anenna adyam vichariche. But pineedu athu check cheythapol kedillennu manassilayi. AV modente pinil entho prob ayirikkum enna cable operator parajathu.
> Enthanu better? Oru thavan thottu kazhinjal pinne LCD okke ennum thodane neram kanoo ennu paranju kettitullathu kondu arelum vilichu kanikkanum pedi. LG service centreil kondupokunnathum risky ano?



AV Cable matti nokkiyo with new cable

----------


## yodha007

> I prefer SONY BRAVIA


I too love Sony!.....
But, new R-series TV-yude design ellam plain anu!.....

What about Panasonic & Samsung?

Panasonic viera AS 630......ee model innu kandu!.......Rs.36,000/-

Features
32 inch LED 
IPS Panel
Full HD 
Smart TV
3 HDMI + 2 USB
20 W speakers
LAN
Display Mirroring
Remote Sharing
100Hz motion rate
Swipe & Share

Looked good......Is it a good bargain?
Is Panasonic good?

----------


## NANBAN

> I too love Sony!.....
> But, new R-series TV-yude design ellam plain anu!.....
> 
> What about Panasonic & Samsung?
> 
> Panasonic viera AS 630......ee model innu kandu!.......Rs.36,000/-
> 
> Features
> 32 inch LED 
> ...




After Sony I think Samsung is good

dont know about panasonic

----------


## yodha007

> Mine is BRAVIA and i am using it from 2011,  MODEL 32 EX Series
> 
> http://www.sony.co.in/section/retailshops
> 
> QRS il poyi nokkiyo?


QRS-il poyi nokki!
R series mathramanu available!.....look & design pora!

----------


## yodha007

> After Sony I think Samsung is good
> 
> dont know about panasonic


Ivide Panasonic use cheyunna arenkilum undo?
  @MVP  @moovybuf

----------


## NANBAN

> QRS-il poyi nokki!
> R series mathramanu available!.....look & design pora!


sony 32 (80 cm) W600A

sony 32 (80 cm) W700B 

these models stop cheytho?

----------


## MVP

> Ivide Panasonic use cheyunna arenkilum undo?
>   @MVP  @moovybuf


i am using panasonic smart vierra......awesome tv... 3 hdmi ports, two usb ports , lan port, built in wifi with all major apps pre installed.... tv is led & full hd compatible with ips panel...

----------


## ParamasivaM

Headphone jack ulla models ethokkeyaa ? seinheiser 439HD und..tv yil connect cheyyaan pattumonnu ariyana

----------


## MVP

> I too love Sony!.....
> But, new R-series TV-yude design ellam plain anu!.....
> 
> What about Panasonic & Samsung?
> 
> Panasonic viera AS 630......ee model innu kandu!.......Rs.36,000/-
> 
> Features
> 32 inch LED 
> ...


if price is ok for u then go for it... initial warranty is 1 year.. pay extra 3k and extend the warranty to 3 years.... service is good for televisions from panasonic. the wall mounting clip that comes with the tv is static one. ask them for 360 rotatable clamp and mount it ....i love the new smart vierra series sleek and elegant look..... it comes with several pre built color schemes and also we can manually control all major aspects of colors like hue, saturation, gamma, idividual rgb channel controls and many more. same goes with sound parameters.. 

also the media player supposrt all major audio and video file formats including mkv......

way better than samsung tv's for sure... sony tvs with bravia engine renders the best visuals.... panasonic renders visuals with natural skin tones....professionals pick panasonic..

lg and other tvs are craps coz they show enhanced visuals which are not good...

----------


## yodha007

> i am using panasonic smart vierra......awesome tv... 3 hdmi ports, two usb ports , lan port, built in wifi with all major apps pre installed.... tv is led & full hd compatible with ips panel...


  @MVP....Macha model number please!.....

----------


## MVP

> @mvp....macha model number please!.....


*
TH-L32E6D*

----------


## yodha007

Special thanks to mvp....paramasivam....& nanban for suggestions and info!.....

Finally bought panasonic Viera AS 630D.......for Rs. 39,650/- including 2 years extended warranty!....TV is good!...

----------


## NANBAN

> Special thanks to mvp....paramasivam....& nanban for suggestions and info!.....
> 
> Finally bought panasonic Viera AS 630D.......for Rs. 39,650/- including 2 years extended warranty!....TV is good!...


shopil ninum anno buy cheythathu?atho online anno?

----------


## yodha007

> shopil ninum anno buy cheythathu?atho online anno?


Shoppil ninnum nerittu.......
At QRS Alappuzha!

----------


## Makarand

> AV Cable matti nokkiyo with new cable


Ini athu nokkam...thanks..

----------


## Don Mathew

LG Display has unveiled a new flexible TV panel that you can roll up just like a newspaper

----------


## michael

led 
32inch
 fullhd
 3d 
smart tv

ee featurs ulla orennam para ee  onathinu maedikaan aanu.

----------


## michael

> led 
> 32inch
>  fullhd
>  3d 
> smart tv
> 
> ee featurs ulla orennam para ee  onathinu maedikaan aanu.


smart tv allelum kuzhapamilla 40000 aanu budget.

----------


## The Extremist

bought micromax 32 inch led tv- 32B200HD , playback from external hdd is bad,dth and cable connection nu mathramaayi use cheyyam.

display is  too good,sound is not good with builtin speakers.

720p and 1080p videos chilathu sound kanilla, chilathu movie 85-90% akumbol auto exit aakum,elders nte use nu pattiyatha,budget tv :)

----------


## teegy

> bought micromax 32 inch led tv- 32B200HD , playback from external hdd is bad,dth and cable connection nu mathramaayi use cheyyam.
> 
> display is  too good,sound is not good with builtin speakers.
> 
> 720p and 1080p videos chilathu sound kanilla, chilathu movie 85-90% akumbol auto exit aakum,elders nte use nu pattiyatha,budget tv :)


Price ethra ayi. Online purchase?

----------


## The Extremist

> Price ethra ayi. Online purchase?


yeah, from shopclues, Rs.15800 , packing was superb, shipping nalla late aayi ,via gati aayirunnu :( shopclues il ninnu vangathirikkunnatha nallathu,price kuravaanu,but kallanmara,75% sellersum,vere items vangiyittulla anubhavama,not this one.

----------


## teegy

ok... pothuve shopclues il vila kuravanallo.... didn't try that site yet for online purchase...




> yeah, from shopclues, Rs.15800 , packing was superb, shipping nalla late aayi ,via gati aayirunnu :( shopclues il ninnu vangathirikkunnatha nallathu,price kuravaanu,but kallanmara,75% sellersum,vere items vangiyittulla anubhavama,not this one.

----------


## The Extremist

> ok... pothuve shopclues il vila kuravanallo.... didn't try that site yet for online purchase...


 yeah, athu ente first purchase ayirunnu aa site il ninnum, ee tv de vilayil nearly 4k de difference undayirunnu mattu site kalil a samayam, atha pinne try cheythe, very poor customer support, cheap duplicate products also, ini onnum vangilla

----------


## ParamasivaM

Samsung H4900 43 inches plasma
Budget 3dtv. under 40k.

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Samsung H4900 43 inches plasma
> Budget 3dtv. under 40k.


Ithu vangenam ennu karuthi irikkunnu.. Best budget 3D Tv out there now. 43'Plasma. nalla reviews kandu.
Innu rate chodichu, 36k kku tharamennu paranju. Same range il LED 40' okke available aayoondu oru confusion  :Thinking: 
2 weeks to decide. @teegy @The Extremist @Baazigar @Bibin

----------


## teegy

Its a good budget TV... 
Viewing experience anu nokkunnathu enkil, plasma is the best. led/lcd onnum plasma de athra varilla... from my own experience. 
compare it with led tv side by side and decide. 




> Ithu vangenam ennu karuthi irikkunnu.. Best budget 3D Tv out there now. 43'Plasma. nalla reviews kandu.
> Innu rate chodichu, 36k kku tharamennu paranju. Same range il LED 40' okke available aayoondu oru confusion 
> 2 weeks to decide. @teegy @The Extremist @Baazigar @Bibin

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Its a good budget TV... 
> Viewing experience anu nokkunnathu enkil, plasma is the best. led/lcd onnum plasma de athra varilla... from my own experience. 
> compare it with led tv side by side and decide.


Yeah innu test run cheythu..with 2-3 LED's on the same range.. Impressed. 
USB playback alpam problem aakumo enna pedi undu.. chilathu stuck aavunnundu..

----------


## teegy

> Yeah innu test run cheythu..with 2-3 LED's on the same range.. Impressed. 
> USB playback alpam problem aakumo enna pedi undu.. chilathu stuck aavunnundu..


ok. valiya file ano play chythu nokiye?

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ok. valiya file ano play chythu nokiye?


Nop.. a song.

----------


## teegy

> Nop.. a song.


hmmm thats odd.. onnude test chythittu edthaal mathy... Try some video files... in hd too

----------


## ParamasivaM

> hmmm thats odd.. onnude test chythittu edthaal mathy... Try some video files... in hd too


Naale usb aayi pokunnundu.. ella type files um check cheythekkaam..
Innu play cheythathu .mp4 1080p HD files aanu. 1 song kuzhappamillathe poyii..

----------


## teegy

> Naale usb aayi pokunnundu.. ella type files um check cheythekkaam..
> Innu play cheythathu .mp4 1080p HD files aanu. 1 song kuzhappamillathe poyii..


ok.. enitu engane undennu postuuuu....

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ok.. enitu engane undennu postuuuu....


Medichu kazhinju review thanne ittekkaam  :thumright:

----------


## teegy

> Medichu kazhinju review thanne ittekkaam


ok...... :D:D:D:D

----------


## renjuus

> Samsung H4900 43 inches plasma
> Budget 3dtv. under 40k.


 Machaa ithinte MRP 46k alle..36k ku evde ninnannu vaangunnathu?/onam offer koode aano??

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Machaa ithinte MRP 46k alle..36k ku evde ninnannu vaangunnathu?/onam offer koode aano??


Yeah with offer. Njaan pattumenki ithilum kurach medikkum  :Laughing:

----------


## teegy

which shop? where?




> Yeah with offer. Njaan pattumenki ithilum kurach medikkum

----------


## ParamasivaM

> which shop? where?


Kallarackal agencies pala. Friend discount um undu..

----------


## renjuus

> Yeah with offer. Njaan pattumenki ithilum kurach medikkum


 Very good budget 3dtv..Full Hd resolution illa enna probleme ullooo..Baaki okke  :Good: ..Machaa vaangichu kazhinjaal enthayaalum review idaan marakkaruthu......

----------


## teegy

machante veedu evda? @pala?




> Kallarackal agencies pala. Friend discount um undu..

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Very good budget 3dtv..Full Hd resolution illa enna probleme ullooo..Baaki okke ..Machaa vaangichu kazhinjaal enthayaalum review idaan marakkaruthu......


HD ready undu. That's enough for me. 3D is the big plus point! Heard awesome reviews on 3D in this tv.
Sure, will post review with pics If needed  :Smile:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> machante veedu evda? @pala?


Near pala  :Smile:

----------


## teegy

evde?......




> Near pala

----------


## renjuus

> HD ready undu. That's enough for me. 3D is the big plus point! Heard awesome reviews on 3D in this tv.
> Sure, will post review with pics If needed


 Waiting 4 ur review,Price,athinoppam kittiya gifts okke chertholu along with the most important things..Pics undengil  :Thumbup:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Near pala


krithyamayi paranjaale alle Teegy-kku veedu kandu pidikkan pattoo...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> evde?......


Vaikom root il Kurach ullilottu ponam.. heard about Marangattupilly ?? Avide aanu  :Very Happy:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> krithyamayi paranjaale alle Teegy-kku veedu kandu pidikkan pattoo...


Ente veettil onnumilla kandu pidikkaan  :Vandivittu:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ente veettil onnumilla kandu pidikkaan


onnummillenkilum veruthe veedu keri thalleettu pokamallo....

----------


## teegy

> Vaikom root il Kurach ullilottu ponam.. heard about Marangattupilly ?? Avide aanu



yup... marangattupilly aryam... police station/milma plant (pootty poyathu), athinte aduthano?

----------


## teegy

> onnummillenkilum veruthe veedu keri thalleettu pokamallo....


 :Yes:   :Yes:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> yup... marangattupilly aryam... police station/milma plant (pootty poyathu), athinte aduthano?


Yup..  :Smile:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> onnummillenkilum veruthe veedu keri thalleettu pokamallo....


 @teegy angane cheyyilla..  :Nono:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> @teegy angane cheyyilla..


urapponnum parayaan patilla, teegy-kkum kaanille mohangal.

----------


## teegy

> urapponnum parayaan patilla, teegy-kkum kaanille mohangal.


 :Mad:   :No:

----------


## The Extremist

usb playback appo ellathinum cheriya prashnam aanalle

----------


## Bibin

@paramashivam  Go for it, for this price its a sureshot!  :Yes3:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> @paramashivam  Go for it, for this price its a sureshot!


Yeah going for it.. kettathu ellaam +ve feedbacks aanu..especially 3D. Active aanu.. Not passive. Big +ve point.
Waiting for onam weekend.

----------


## ParamasivaM

Tv order cheythu.. Tuesday ethum.. 36K  :Coool: 
Samsung H4900 '43 3D  :Coool: 

3D movies rips okke koottathode download cheyyuva  :Laughing:  

amazing spidey 2
hugo
under the sea [imax]
etc.....

----------


## KingOfKings

> Tv order cheythu.. Tuesday ethum.. 36K 
> Samsung H4900 '43 3D 
> 
> 3D movies rips okke koottathode download cheyyuva  
> 
> amazing spidey 2
> hugo
> under the sea [imax]
> etc.....



which site?

----------


## renjuus

> Tv order cheythu.. Tuesday ethum.. 36K 
> Samsung H4900 '43 3D 
> 
> 3D movies rips okke koottathode download cheyyuva  
> 
> amazing spidey 2
> hugo
> under the sea [imax]
> etc.....


  Iam waiting 4 ur review.. :Yes:

----------


## MVP

> which site?


yify torrents check cheytho.. pinnem better quality venel same movie name piratebayil search cheythaa mathi even higher quality encodes kittum...3d movies download cheyyumbo.. low res download cheyyaruthu.. depth feel cheyyilla...maximum highest posible quality thanne edutho..

----------


## MVP

> Tv order cheythu.. Tuesday ethum.. 36K 
> Samsung H4900 '43 3D 
> 
> 3D movies rips okke koottathode download cheyyuva  
> 
> amazing spidey 2
> hugo
> under the sea [imax]
> etc.....


enta kayyil major films ellam ondu 1080 from avatar to godzilla....tvm vallom varunnenkil vannu copy edutho... :Laughing:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> enta kayyil major films ellam ondu 1080 from avatar to godzilla....tvm vallom varunnenkil vannu copy edutho...


TVM  :Sad: 
macha korachu pop-outs ullath okke onnu parayamo ? enikku athu bhayankara ishtaa  :cheers:  
Imax under the sea okke adhu vechu download cheythathaa  :Yes3:  
Btw, 3d sbs rips aano kayyil ulladhu ??
size around 2gb aayal quality kurayumenn friends paranju, so 5+ aanu nokkunnadhu for 3d rips. 2 ennam download cheyyathe oppichu

----------


## MVP

> TVM 
> macha korachu pop-outs ullath okke onnu parayamo ? enikku athu bhayankara ishtaa  
> Imax under the sea okke adhu vechu download cheythathaa  
> Btw, 3d sbs rips aano kayyil ulladhu ??
> size around 2gb aayal quality kurayumenn friends paranju, so 5+ aanu nokkunnadhu for 3d rips. 2 ennam download cheyyathe oppichu


ya 3d sbs....5+ kurache olloo..300 rise of an empire 8+ gb...athu pole 2 3 ennam verem undu.. baakki okke 2 to 4 gb range aanu... that's ok....  1.5 gb kku thazhe varunna rips depth issue feel cheyyum...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ya 3d sbs....5+ kurache olloo..300 rise of an empire 8+ gb...athu pole 2 3 ennam verem undu.. baakki okke 2 to 4 gb range aanu... that's ok....  1.5 gb kku thazhe varunna rips depth issue feel cheyyum...


Popouts ulla vere items okke para.. Hugo,Tangled,Frozen,prometheus okke kidu aanenn kettu download cheythu sbs 5-7GB..
Godzilla & Journey 1 & 2 download cheyyaathe kittty..

----------


## MVP

> TVM 
> macha korachu pop-outs ullath okke onnu parayamo ? enikku athu bhayankara ishtaa  
> Imax under the sea okke adhu vechu download cheythathaa  
> Btw, 3d sbs rips aano kayyil ulladhu ??
> size around 2gb aayal quality kurayumenn friends paranju, so 5+ aanu nokkunnadhu for 3d rips. 2 ennam download cheyyathe oppichu



pop outs okke theatrile impact undaavo.. nammude view ranginekkal valiya screenil kaanumbozhe negative parallax work aakoo (pop out)... tv il okke cheruthayi feel cheyyum .. nammude mukhathu vannu thattum polonnum feel cheyyilla...

nalla popout ullathu journey 2 .. athil rock cherry eduthu eriyunnathokke nalla impact ullathanu.. 300 2 nalla 3d aanu...  one of the best 3d till date.. baakki njan ente kayyile list nokkatte ennittu postaam......ellam ormayilla... tintinil chila fireworks undu nalla rasamaanu.....


tv 3d kollaamenkil parayu 40k rangil kittumenkil onnu pokkanam......

----------


## ParamasivaM

> pop outs okke theatrile impact undaavo.. nammude view ranginekkal valiya screenil kaanumbozhe negative parallax work aakoo (pop out)... tv il okke cheruthayi feel cheyyum .. nammude mukhathu vannu thattum polonnum feel cheyyilla...
> 
> nalla popout ullathu journey 2 .. athil rock cherry eduthu eriyunnathokke nalla impact ullathanu.. 300 2 nalla 3d aanu...  one of the best 3d till date.. baakki njan ente kayyile list nokkatte ennittu postaam......ellam ormayilla... tintinil chila fireworks undu nalla rasamaanu.....
> 
> 
> tv 3d kollaamenkil parayu 40k rangil kittumenkil onnu pokkanam......


Ok.. list onnu nokkittu parayu.. Tv innu kittendathayirunnu.. Nashicha harthaal illenkil..  :Mad: 
300 [2] okke nokkaam appo..
btw etha tv ippo ulladhu ?

----------


## MVP

prometheus and frozen kollam... tangled normal......journey 1 broadcastinu vendi cheytha conversion aanu...dvd quality bore...  conan kollam... wrath of the titans edutho adaaru dynamics undu....

baaki njan postaam..

----------


## MVP

> Ok.. list onnu nokkittu parayu.. Tv innu kittendathayirunnu.. Nashicha harthaal illenkil.. 
> 300 [2] okke nokkaam appo..
> btw etha tv ippo ulladhu ?


tv full hd 2d aanu smart vierra..... job purposinu full hd monitor undu 24" AOC.. kollaam perfect rendering aanu...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> tv full hd 2d aanu smart vierra..... job purposinu full hd monitor undu 24" AOC.. kollaam perfect rendering aanu...


Panasonic viera aannekil passive 3D aavumallo.. ithinu active aanu.. HD ready aanu..
Monitor um 3D aano

----------


## MVP

> Panasonic viera aannekil passive 3D aavumallo.. ithinu active aanu.. HD ready aanu..
> Monitor um 3D aano


tv 2d 1080 aanu ....monitor aanu 3d 1080p...passive.... i prefer passive ...active glasses exposure cut cheyyum original look and feel kittilla...and long time usil pain feel cheyyum...especially chila moviesil left right alignment problems undaavum...vertical disparity ulla shots varumbo kannu valikkum (like pacific rim dont download).....implies to both but passive glasses lightweight and polarised aayondu comparitively strain less aayirikkum.

----------


## ParamasivaM

> tv 2d 1080 aanu ....monitor aanu 3d 1080p...passive.... i prefer passive ...active glasses exposure cut cheyyum original look and feel kittilla...and long time usil pain feel cheyyum...especially chila moviesil left right alignment problems undaavum...vertical disparity ulla shots varumbo kannu valikkum (like pacific rim dont download).....implies to both but passive glasses lightweight and polarised aayondu comparitively strain less aayirikkum.


Stress factor/Headache mathrame njaan nokkiyittu oru -ve ullu for active's.. Audition cheythappo active aanu better aayi thonniyathu.
Same range il panasonic plasma undayirunnu.. similar specs, '42 inch.. pakshe passive aayirunnu.
Monitor aakumbo km player vechaano kanunne ?

----------


## MVP

> Stress factor/Headache mathrame njaan nokkiyittu oru -ve ullu for active's.. Audition cheythappo active aanu better aayi thonniyathu.
> Same range il panasonic plasma undayirunnu.. similar specs, '42 inch.. pakshe passive aayirunnu.
> Monitor aakumbo km player vechaano kanunne ?


stereoscopic playerrr...elaa 3d mosum inbuilt aanu playeril .. so monitoril 3d mode on cheyathe thanne playeril switch cheyyam 2d and 3d if monitor is passive... chila movi ripsil left and right eyeview swap aavarundu by encoders mistake..ee playeril eyeviews swap cheyyan option undu..  

movies download cheyyumbo aa ripinte user reviews kode nokki download cheytho...illel athrem download waste aavum..

----------


## ParamasivaM

> stereoscopic playerrr...elaa 3d mosum inbuilt aanu playeril .. so monitoril 3d mode on cheyathe thanne playeril switch cheyyam 2d and 3d if monitor is passive... chila movi ripsil left and right eyeview swap aavarundu by encoders mistake..ee playeril eyeviews swap cheyyan option undu..  
> 
> movies download cheyyumbo aa ripinte user reviews kode nokki download cheytho...illel athrem download waste aavum..


Kickass torrents aanu nammude area. pinne piratebay um..Genuine ennu thonnunnathe download cheythullu.. 
 aadyam ee sbs/ud-ut okke enthann polum ariyillarunnu  :Laughing:

----------


## MVP

> Kickass torrents aanu nammude area. pinne piratebay um..Genuine ennu thonnunnathe download cheythullu.. 
>  aadyam ee sbs/ud-ut okke enthann polum ariyillarunnu


2009-2010 il sbs njan normal monitoril theatreennu pokkiya glass vechu nokkeettondu 3d enthu varathennu...pinneedaanu technique pidi kittiyathu..... :Laughing:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 2009-2010 il sbs *njan normal monitoril theatreennu pokkiya glass vechu nokkeettondu 3d enthu varathennu*...pinneedaanu technique pidi kittiyathu.....


Done that in 2011... without sbs  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ParamasivaM

Innu vanna item eduthappozhekkum broken aanennu manasilayathu...  :Doh:  Replacement naale kittum..

----------


## renjuus

> Innu vanna item eduthappozhekkum broken aanennu manasilayathu...  Replacement naale kittum..


 :Doh:  :Doh: ..

----------


## NANBAN

> Innu vanna item eduthappozhekkum broken aanennu manasilayathu...  Replacement naale kittum..


ethu websiteil nina buy cheythathu?

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ethu websiteil nina buy cheythathu?


Online buy alla.. from shop.

----------


## ParamasivaM

Kitty  :Yeye:   :Yeye:  
Will post review after 1st use...

aadyam thanne 3D aan nokkiyathu.. kikkidu experience  :Band:

----------


## sirius

> Kitty   Will post review after 1st use...aadyam thanne 3D aan nokkiyathu.. kikkidu experience


 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 


Use cheythu vrunnu  :Yeye:

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM

Watched 4 3D movies & 1 documentary

3D ratings only

Journey 2 - The mysterious Island - *4/5*

Titanic - *3/5* [converted aayathukondu]

Tangled - *3.5/5*

Godzilla - *1/5*

Imax Under the sea - *4/5*

Ithil pop outs kandath only for Journey 2 - The mysterious Island..2-3 ennam undu.. kidu  :Yeye: 
  @MVP  @renjuus

----------


## MVP

> Watched 4 3D movies & 1 documentary
> 
> 3D ratings only
> 
> Journey 2 - The mysterious Island - *4/5*
> 
> Titanic - *3/5* [converted aayathukondu]
> 
> Tangled - *3.5/5*
> ...


wrath of the titans nokku...... pinne resident evil 5 il oru muttu item undu oru axe eduthu eriyunnathu....anaglyphil polum kidu aayirunnu......

----------


## renjuus

> Watched 4 3D movies & 1 documentary
> 
> 3D ratings only
> 
> Journey 2 - The mysterious Island - *4/5*
> 
> Titanic - *3/5* [converted aayathukondu]
> 
> Tangled - *3.5/5*
> ...


Machaa 2D Movies and normal SD and HD tv channels engane?/wat abt the audio???

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Watched 4 3D movies & 1 documentary
> 
> 3D ratings only
> 
> Journey 2 - The mysterious Island - *4/5*
> 
> Titanic - *3/5* [converted aayathukondu]
> 
> Tangled - *3.5/5*
> ...


Final Destination - 4 *4/5* ... Kidu pop outs end il undu.. also 2 other scenes.

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Machaa 2D Movies and normal SD and HD tv channels engane?/wat abt the audio???


Audio Quality ok aanu..Nothing special.
2D to 3D conversion aano udeshiche ? 3D image kittum ennu allaathe valiya effect undavillaa..No matter how good the actual 3d is.
HD Movies/Channels quality is excellent.

----------


## ParamasivaM

> wrath of the titans nokku...... pinne resident evil 5 il oru muttu item undu oru axe eduthu eriyunnathu....anaglyphil polum kidu aayirunnu......


 :Ok:   :Good:  
Ini aduthath Hugo aanu nokkunnathu

----------


## renjuus

> Audio Quality ok aanu..Nothing special.
> 2D to 3D conversion aano udeshiche ? 3D image kittum ennu allaathe valiya effect undavillaa..No matter how good the actual 3d is.
> HD Movies/Channels quality is excellent.


satisfactory performance thanneyaanalle  :Good: ...So a very good purchase for this amount  :Yes:

----------


## MVP

Duplicate post.....edited

----------


## MVP

@ParamasivaM   edge of tomorrow, transformers 4, maleficent okke 3d bluray vannu. Ethelum choondiyo. Undengil enganondu...njan 2d download ongoing. Athukazhinje 3d idoo... btb active glass wired aano wireless aano.. at a time ethra glasses connect cheyyaanokkum.

----------


## ParamasivaM

> @ParamasivaM   edge of tomorrow, transformers 4, maleficent okke 3d bluray vannu. Ethelum choondiyo. Undengil enganondu...njan 2d download ongoing. Athukazhinje 3d idoo... btb active glass wired aano wireless aano.. at a time ethra glasses connect cheyyaanokkum.


Maleficent & Amazing spider man - 2 kandu.
Maleficent movie ishtapettu. 3D effects are below avg.
Amazing spider man - 2 converted 3D aanelum kurachu effects okke undu especially in action sequences... above avg undu. Movie & Effects.
Veronnum kandillaa..
Edge of tomorrow okke converted 3D alle ?

Wireless thanne. Samsung SSG-5100GB. 2 enname orumichu connect cheythittullu. Ethra ennam venamenkilum connect cheyyavunnathe ullu.
Kollavunna 3D vallom kandaal pls post it here  :Smile:

----------


## MVP

> Maleficent & Amazing spider man - 2 kandu.
> Maleficent movie ishtapettu. 3D effects are below avg.
> Amazing spider man - 2 converted 3D aanelum kurachu effects okke undu especially in action sequences... above avg undu. Movie & Effects.
> Veronnum kandillaa..
> Edge of tomorrow okke converted 3D alle ?
> 
> Wireless thanne. Samsung SSG-5100GB. 2 enname orumichu connect cheythittullu. Ethra ennam venamenkilum connect cheyyavunnathe ullu.
> Kollavunna 3D vallom kandaal pls post it here


Transformers 3d kidu aanennu kettu. Kandittu parayaam.. edge o tomorrow movie kidu 3d ariyilla.

----------


## MVP

Suggestions okke ivididaam

----------


## ghostrider999

Eppo Naatil LED kondu Pokunathinu Tax Undo Eduthu Kalanju Ennu Kelkkunnu aarkelum ariyavo ???

----------


## teegy

> Transformers 3d kidu aanennu kettu. Kandittu parayaam.. edge o tomorrow movie kidu 3d ariyilla.


Yup... Effects are good..

----------


## ghostrider999

> Tv order cheythu.. Tuesday ethum.. 36K 
> Samsung H4900 '43 3D 
> 
> 3D movies rips okke koottathode download cheyyuva  
> 
> amazing spidey 2
> hugo
> under the sea [imax]
> etc.....


36K naatil TVku Okke Vila Kuranjo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## renjuus

> 36K naatil TVku Okke Vila Kuranjo


Onam+ friend discount..Avante bhagyam... :Yes:

----------


## Leader

hows Panasonic LED 3D?

cant afford Sony and Samsung.... can afford only LG/Panasonic  I need 46+ size

----------


## sadasivan

njan 32"LED Smart TV eduthirunnu...LG 32572B with MAGIC REMOTE ULLATHU...NATTIL EE SAMBHAVATHINU ENTHU VILA UNDU...3usb & 3HDMI...ella vdo formatsum work cheyyunnundu...Hard disk okke simple aayi run cheyyunnu...ivide kure page nokki...arum LG Upayogikkunnille :Ahupinne:

----------


## ParamasivaM

Samsung H6500 3D BD player medikkan pokunnu.. 9k 
smart features aayi..,with built in web browser  :Laughing:

----------


## sadasivan

> Samsung H6500 3D BD player medikkan pokunnu.. 9k 
> smart features aayi..,with built in web browser


ingalkku enth joli :Ahupinne:

----------


## KingOfKings

> ingalkku enth joli


smuggler  :Vandivittu:

----------


## teegy

panasonic is fine, using one for the last few years. 




> hows Panasonic LED 3D?
> 
> cant afford Sony and Samsung.... can afford only LG/Panasonic  I need 46+ size

----------


## BangaloreaN

> hows Panasonic LED 3D?
> 
> cant afford Sony and Samsung.... can afford only LG/Panasonic  I need 46+ size


kure kaalam ayallo TV vaangan thudangeettu !!!

----------


## Leader

> kure kaalam ayallo TV vaangan thudangeettu !!!


LG 47 3D LED vaangi onnara kollam munpu... njanippo athu vittu... vere orannam vaanganam....

----------


## BangaloreaN

> LG 47 3D LED vaangi onnara kollam munpu... njanippo athu vittu... vere orannam vaanganam....


entha vittathu, quality issues?

----------


## teegy

> LG 47 3D LED vaangi onnara kollam munpu... njanippo athu vittu... vere orannam vaanganam....


try panasonic for a change... :D

----------


## teegy

> LG 47 3D LED vaangi onnara kollam munpu... njanippo athu vittu... vere orannam vaanganam....


any problems with it?

----------


## Leader

> entha vittathu, quality issues?





> any problems with it?


no issues... njan thalkalathekku relocate cheythu....

----------


## BangaloreaN

> no issues... njan thalkalathekku relocate cheythu....


Bangalore vitto???

----------


## Santi

> Bangalore vitto???


a i group vazhakinte rakathasakshi .... banglore il ninnu oidchille kapalikar

----------


## Leader

> Bangalore vitto???


not permanently..

----------


## Leader

> a i group vazhakinte rakathasakshi .... banglore il ninnu oidchille kapalikar


njan ningalodu paranjarunnallo pokum munpu.... vilikkan pattiyilla pinne....

----------


## BangaloreaN

> not permanently..


ippo evideya, outside India ???

----------


## Leader

> ippo evideya, outside India ???


yes , Seattle

----------


## BangaloreaN

> yes , Seattle


Good.............

----------


## Leader

> Good.............


but TV vaanagnam... help choose one

----------


## BangaloreaN

> but TV vaanagnam... help choose one


munpu undayirunnathu nalla model alle?
what is the extra or improved feature you are now looking at?

----------


## Leader

> munpu undayirunnathu nalla model alle?
> what is the extra or improved feature you are now looking at?


smart tv arikkanam... 46-47 size.....

ivied VIZIO ennoru brand undu , kettittundo? Hows SHARP?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> smart tv arikkanam... 46-47 size.....
> 
> ivied *VIZIO* ennoru brand undu , kettittundo? Hows SHARP?


ippo kettu  :Ahupinne: 

SHARP athra pidiyilla.
THOMSON (TCL) nokkiyille, avide valiya brand alle athu?

----------


## Santi

> smart tv arikkanam... 46-47 size.....
> 
> ivied VIZIO ennoru brand undu , kettittundo? Hows SHARP?


http://internet-tvs-review.toptenrev...00-review.html

ithu medicho..42 inch ullu

----------


## Leader

> ippo kettu 
> 
> SHARP athra pidiyilla.
> THOMSON (TCL) nokkiyille, avide valiya brand alle athu?


TCL kollamo? njan valla koora company anenna orthe

----------


## Leader

> http://internet-tvs-review.toptenrev...00-review.html
> 
> ithu medicho..42 inch ullu



ee review okke viswasikkamo?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> TCL kollamo? njan valla koora company anenna orthe


THOMSON merge ayathanu ippozhathe TCL.
THOMSON US-ile mun top player aanu.

----------


## BangaloreaN

@Leader

http://www.manoramanews.com/cgi-bin/...d=14&BV_ID=@@@

----------


## sillan

> smart tv arikkanam... 46-47 size.....
> 
> 
> ivied VIZIO ennoru brand undu , kettittundo? Hows SHARP?





> ee review okke viswasikkamo?


 @Leader take 10 minutes and read this buying guide and decide yourself... There are some adv and disadv for different technologies... go and have a look here

Also there are few things that you have to decide yourself - Price (whats ur budget), resolution - HD-ready-720, Full HD-1080, 4K or Ultra HD -2160p , may be next year you will see 8K Ultra HD. But today we have all except 8K available. 720 and 1080 are almost outdated, you probably wont see any HD-ready TVs in US now. So question is whether you want to spend some extra money on current technology (4K) and wont have to regret soon for buying an outdated format when u see 4ks in friends and wherever u go.

----------


## ParamasivaM

4k onnum at least 3-4 years kazhiyathe popular aavilla. Blu-rays thanne ee aduthu idaakkaanu price okke down aayi thudangiyathu. Ippozhe athinu mathram aayi invest cheyyunnath nashtam aayirikkum!
There are not many contents for 4k viewing. No movies in 4k yet. All you find is some demo clips via youtube. Pinne 1080p 4k upscale cheyyaamennu mathram. Athinu oru 10k blu-ray player mathi.

----------


## sillan

For a western world person, 4K is enough popular.... in India it might be another year or two... by next year 8k resolution will be out.. If buying today, you are buying a TV for another 3-5 years atleast.. so in 2016 you should not be thinking , it was a waste of buying a hd-ready tv when u might feel for sure, very old stuff or my tv quqality is so poor compared to others... NB: this is not for those living in India by the way

----------


## Free Thinker

> smart tv arikkanam... 46-47 size.....
> 
> ivied VIZIO ennoru brand undu , kettittundo? Hows SHARP?


VIZIO European marketil famous aanu.....I think reviews are also good....Just google......

----------


## Free Thinker

> TCL kollamo? njan valla koora company anenna orthe


SHARP kollam....Ente oru friend vaangi....3 years warranty kodukkunnundu......I mean in INDIA......... :Laughing: ....

----------


## Leader

> SHARP kollam....Ente oru friend vaangi....3 years warranty kodukkunnundu......I mean in INDIA.............


mudinja vilayanu

----------


## Leader

> @Leader take 10 minutes and read this buying guide and decide yourself... There are some adv and disadv for different technologies... go and have a look here
> 
> Also there are few things that you have to decide yourself - Price (whats ur budget), resolution - HD-ready-720, Full HD-1080, 4K or Ultra HD -2160p , may be next year you will see 8K Ultra HD. But today we have all except 8K available. 720 and 1080 are almost outdated, you probably wont see any HD-ready TVs in US now. So question is whether you want to spend some extra money on current technology (4K) and wont have to regret soon for buying an outdated format when u see 4ks in friends and wherever u go.


budget is limited.... can't go beyond 1080 :)

----------


## BangaloreaN

How to play dual audio files on TV with our choice of audio?

----------


## sillan

> How to play dual audio files on TV with our choice of audio?


How you are playing directly from TV media input (usb) or players or from pc/laptop ? , If your tv/player's remote has audio select button , it will allow to select available audio, if the video has more than one audios like in DVD/Bluray... from pc its the video player you are using ...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> How you are playing directly from TV media input (usb) or players or from pc/laptop ? , If your tv/player's remote has audio select button , it will allow to select available audio, if the video has more than one audios like in DVD/Bluray... from pc its the video player you are using ...


From USB.
I downloaded an MKV file with dual audio - Hindi and English
In VLC it defaults with Hindi but I can go to Audio menu and change to English.

But I don't know how to, in TV (LG LCD TV).

----------


## sillan

You can do this if your tv supports changing audio channel.. if it does they would have given an audio select button in tv remote... if not you will need some hacked software... check your remote... have a close look at near by buttons of play pause stop etc...

----------


## ITV

> From USB.
> I downloaded an MKV file with dual audio - Hindi and English
> In VLC it defaults with Hindi but I can go to Audio menu and change to English.
> 
> But I don't know how to, in TV (LG LCD TV).


Playbackil optionsil audio track change cheyyaan option undu
Etha TV??

----------


## BangaloreaN

> playbackil optionsil audio track change cheyyaan option undu
> etha tv??


lg lcd tv (42")

----------


## ACME

> lg lcd tv (42")


Lg engane aaNenn ariyilla..sony il play cheyyumbo audio settings use cheythu audio channel change cheyyam..

vere oru kaaryam chodikaana ivide vanne..oru temporary (read permanently on the move) LED etha ullath? i mean cheap. veetil sony vaangi..ivide koodi ath thaangaan pattilla..looking for a quick fix cheaper brand without too many issues.

----------


## teegy

samsung pore? allel micromax budget tvs und... extremist vangeennu post chythirunnu...




> Lg engane aaNenn ariyilla..sony il play cheyyumbo audio settings use cheythu audio channel change cheyyam..
> 
> vere oru kaaryam chodikaana ivide vanne..oru temporary (read permanently on the move) LED etha ullath? i mean cheap. veetil sony vaangi..ivide koodi ath thaangaan pattilla..looking for a quick fix cheaper brand without too many issues.

----------


## ACME

> samsung pore? allel micromax budget tvs und... extremist vangeennu post chythirunnu...


addhehathe onnu vilichu varuthu..iniyum 50k chilavaakan uddheshikunnilla..micromax pole ulla brand aayalum kuzhappamilla

----------


## NANBAN

@The Extremist .......  @ACME

----------


## teegy

@The Extremist. I think he bought it online, micromax 32"




> addhehathe onnu vilichu varuthu..iniyum 50k chilavaakan uddheshikunnilla..micromax pole ulla brand aayalum kuzhappamilla

----------


## teegy

> yeah, from shopclues, rs.15800 , packing was superb, shipping nalla late aayi ,via gati aayirunnu :( shopclues il ninnu vangathirikkunnatha nallathu,price kuravaanu,but kallanmara,75% sellersum,vere items vangiyittulla anubhavama,not this one.






> bought micromax 32 inch led tv- 32b200hd , playback from external hdd is bad,dth and cable connection nu mathramaayi use cheyyam.
> 
> Display is  too good,sound is not good with builtin speakers.
> 
> 720p and 1080p videos chilathu sound kanilla, chilathu movie 85-90% akumbol auto exit aakum,elders nte use nu pattiyatha,budget tv :)


 @acme .......

----------


## ACME

> @acme .......


Thanks..external HDD prashnamaavumallo  :Hmmm:

----------


## teegy

hhd compatibility ullathu vangyaal mathy..




> Thanks..external HDD prashnamaavumallo

----------


## The Extremist

> Thanks..external HDD prashnamaavumallo


yea, net il ninnu download cheyyunna 720 or 1080 hd mikkathum work akunnilla, avar parayunna 24 fps entho rate mathram support aakum, pinne padam full kanan pattiyilla, 3-4 cinema kandu athuvazhi,  2 ennathinte 80% akumbol stop aakum, dth use nu ok aanu, high volume il patharunnundu,  2.1 additional vangiyal, nannaayirkkum, video okke major companies nte level undu.

----------


## ACME

> yea, net il ninnu download cheyyunna 720 or 1080 hd mikkathum work akunnilla, avar parayunna 24 fps entho rate mathram support aakum, pinne padam full kanan pattiyilla, 3-4 cinema kandu athuvazhi,  2 ennathinte 80% akumbol stop aakum, dth use nu ok aanu, high volume il patharunnundu,  2.1 additional vangiyal, nannaayirkkum, video okke major companies nte level undu.


Thank you...vere enthengilum brand try cheythirunno ee price rangeil

----------


## The Extremist

> Thank you...vere enthengilum brand try cheythirunno ee price rangeil


illa, budget kuravayathum abv average review um undayirunnathukondu vangiyatha, ithaanennu thonnunnu lowest 32LED.

----------


## ACME

> illa, budget kuravayathum abv average review um undayirunnathukondu vangiyatha, ithaanennu thonnunnu lowest 32LED.


OK  :Thnku:  :Thnku:  appo veendum cash nallapole irakkandi varum  :Sad:

----------


## renjuus

> OK  appo veendum cash nallapole irakkandi varum


irakkedo.....thanikk athokke oru vishayamaano..... :Smile:

----------


## ACME

> irakkedo.....thanikk athokke oru vishayamaano.....


 :Ahupinne:  :Ahupinne:

----------


## teegy

> Thank you...vere enthengilum brand try cheythirunno ee price rangeil


Videocon ee price rangeil und... Shopsil aneshichu nokku...

----------


## ACME

> Videocon ee price rangeil und... Shopsil aneshichu nokku...


 :Yes:  athozhivaakana ivide onnu chodiche..officil ninnum veedethumbo thanne mani 7.30 aavum..nokkatte

----------


## teegy

> athozhivaakana ivide onnu chodiche..officil ninnum veedethumbo thanne mani 7.30 aavum..nokkatte


Ok... Videocon 32" ktym bismil 16k arunnu rate, 3 weeks before

----------


## NANBAN

................

----------


## NANBAN

@ACME  alla enkil Sony yude ethelum kurja model buy cheythal pore vasayam kazhumpol vittal pore

----------


## ACME

> @ACME  alla enkil Sony yude ethelum kurja model buy cheythal pore vasayam kazhumpol vittal pore


Vu Online okke extremely opposite reviews aaNu..chilark perfect.chilark nere thirichum..enik kittunna piece thallipoli aaNengil  :Cold:  Sony aaNu veetil vaangiyath..ath athyavashyam viyarthu..ini vaangumbo led thanne veNam ennund..Videocon models kollam.best option ath thanne aaNenn thonnunnu

----------


## NANBAN

> Vu Online okke extremely opposite reviews aaNu..chilark perfect.chilark nere thirichum..enik kittunna piece thallipoli aaNengil  Sony aaNu veetil vaangiyath..ath athyavashyam viyarthu..ini vaangumbo led thanne veNam ennund..Videocon models kollam.best option ath thanne aaNenn thonnunnu


ethra inch annu? budget?

----------


## ACME

> ethra inch annu? budget?


20-25il othungiyal santhosham..

----------


## NANBAN

> 20-25il othungiyal santhosham..


ethra inch?

----------


## ACME

> ethra inch?


32 minimum

----------


## NANBAN

> 32 minimum


28 annu enkil Sony undu for 24900

----------


## NANBAN

pinne ee videocon okke risk alle?

----------


## ACME

> pinne ee videocon okke risk alle?


Kuzhappamillenn thonnunnu  :Dntknw:  njan Sony allathe vere TV ithu vare vaangiyittilla..atha ivide oru opinion chodichath

----------


## NANBAN

> Kuzhappamillenn thonnunnu  njan Sony allathe vere TV ithu vare vaangiyittilla..atha ivide oru opinion chodichath


videocon ethrakku annu buy cheyan pokunathu? online anno?

----------


## ACME

> videocon ethrakku annu buy cheyan pokunathu? online anno?


Online vaangilla..NaaLe off aaNu..ivide ezone il poyi nokkaNam onnu  :Yes:

----------


## NANBAN

> Online vaangilla..NaaLe off aaNu..ivide ezone il poyi nokkaNam onnu


Sony 

Lg

Samsung

onnum patti illa enkil last nokiyal mathi Videocon okke  ( i think so)

----------


## ACME

> Sony 
> 
> Lg
> 
> Samsung
> 
> onnum patti illa enkil last nokiyal mathi Videocon okke  ( i think so)


Ath athraye ullu..nallath illengil price kooti Sony thanne vaangum.oru varshathil randu TV vaangaan oru madi..that's all..

----------


## NANBAN

> Ath athraye ullu..nallath illengil price kooti Sony thanne vaangum.oru varshathil randu TV vaangaan oru madi..that's all..


oro year ningal tv mattumo?

----------


## ACME

> oro year ningal tv mattumo?


Allado..veetil ippo oru TV vaangiye ullu..appozhanu Mumbai posting..ini ivideyum aa budgetil TV vaangiyal  :Cold:

----------


## NANBAN

> Allado..veetil ippo oru TV vaangiye ullu..appozhanu Mumbai posting..ini ivideyum aa budgetil TV vaangiyal


wife okke nattil anno?

----------


## ACME

> wife okke nattil anno?


 :Laughing:  kalyanam kazhichittilla

----------


## renjuus

> kalyanam kazhichittilla


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## NANBAN

@ACME innu TV nokkan poyo?

----------


## ACME

> @ACME innu TV nokkan poyo?


illa bhai. divasam muzhuvan kidannurangi

----------


## NANBAN

> illa bhai. divasam muzhuvan kidannurangi


inni eppom nokkum

----------


## ACME

angane kazhinja saturday tv nokkan poyi..videocon models kuzhappamilla..color oralpam dull aaNu..micromaxum kandu..kollam.. 

Pakshe sharikkum albuthapeduthiya oru model 

http://www.vijaysales.com/buy/VISE-LED-VT32H401/3333

vijay sales enna retail outletil aaNu poyath..avar 67 thottu ee fieldil und..avar swanthamaayi irakkiya tv aanu VISE. Sony kazhinjaal ettavum picture clarity ithinu  :Ho:

----------


## teegy

aadyam ayitu kelkuvaaa...

what abt service, pricing, etc.




> angane kazhinja saturday tv nokkan poyi..videocon models kuzhappamilla..color oralpam dull aaNu..micromaxum kandu..kollam.. 
> 
> Pakshe sharikkum albuthapeduthiya oru model 
> 
> http://www.vijaysales.com/buy/VISE-LED-VT32H401/3333
> 
> vijay sales enna retail outletil aaNu poyath..avar 67 thottu ee fieldil und..avar swanthamaayi irakkiya tv aanu VISE. Sony kazhinjaal ettavum picture clarity ithinu

----------


## ACME

> aadyam ayitu kelkuvaaa...
> 
> what abt service, pricing, etc.


pricing aa linkil und..19k..servicene kurich valya idea illa..illengil kannum pooti vaangiyene.

----------


## NANBAN

> pricing aa linkil und..19k..servicene kurich valya idea illa..illengil kannum pooti vaangiyene.


athokke veno?

----------


## ACME

mikkavarum videocon fix cheyyum..24k full hd..32 inches..micromax kollam. @The Extremist tv model onnu parayamo?

----------


## anupkerb1

> mikkavarum videocon fix cheyyum..24k full hd..32 inches..micromax kollam. @The Extremist tv model onnu parayamo?


sharp nokarnilee ? 3 year warranty & 1 year panel warranty

----------


## ACME

> sharp nokarnilee ? 3 year warranty & 1 year panel warranty


kandu..kollam..pakshe price alpam kooduthal aaNu..oru temporary tv aaNu uddhesham..

----------


## anupkerb1

> kandu..kollam..pakshe price alpam kooduthal aaNu..oru temporary tv aaNu uddhesham..


26 alee uloo ?temp anekil vallaa lcd nokiyal poree ???

----------


## ACME

> 26 alee uloo ?temp anekil vallaa lcd nokiyal poree ???


 :Ahupinne:  LED sheelamaayi poyi

----------


## teegy

> LED sheelamaayi poyi


lcd alle kaanaaan sukham, than led?

----------


## NANBAN

> mikkavarum videocon fix cheyyum..24k full hd..32 inches..micromax kollam.  @The Extremist tv model onnu parayamo?


Model number of LED TV of  @The Extremist. 

micromax 32 inch led tv- 32B200HD

----------


## ACME

> lcd alle kaanaaan sukham, than led?


LCD and Samsung mobiles..2um artificial colours aaNennu feel cheyyum..personal opinion

----------


## ACME

> Model number of LED TV of  @The Extremist. 
> 
> micromax 32 inch led tv- 32B200HD


 :Thnku:  njan nokkiyath 40 inch aaNu..good deal..25k..extremist USB video playback kuzhappam paranjath kond maathram aaNu njan onnu shankikunnath

----------


## The Extremist

> njan nokkiyath 40 inch aaNu..good deal..25k..extremist USB video playback kuzhappam paranjath kond maathram aaNu njan onnu shankikunnath


innale HDD il kanan pattatha video eduthu 32gb pendrive il akki, ittu nokki, last vare kandu, 1080p um smooth aayi play aayi(pendrive only), enikku thonnunnu device nte capacity de prashnam aakumennu, ente HDD 465gb il 440 filled anu, chilappol indian brand ayathukondu memory mattu velya company kalde aduthu vararayittundakilla, pendrive il 2 divasam koode padichittu parayam.

----------


## NANBAN

> njan nokkiyath 40 inch aaNu..good deal..25k..extremist USB video playback kuzhappam paranjath kond maathram aaNu njan onnu shankikunnath


oru 4k koduthu oru Mediaplayer koodi buy cheythal pore?

----------


## teegy

> innale HDD il kanan pattatha video eduthu 32gb pendrive il akki, ittu nokki, last vare kandu, 1080p um smooth aayi play aayi(pendrive only), enikku thonnunnu device nte capacity de prashnam aakumennu, ente HDD 465gb il 440 filled anu, chilappol indian brand ayathukondu memory mattu velya company kalde aduthu vararayittundakilla, pendrive il 2 divasam koode padichittu parayam.


in almost all tvs, valya hdd read cheyyumpol slow and stuttering undavarund. if its a pendrive, smooth ayi play cheyyarund.

----------


## ACME

> in almost all tvs, valya hdd read cheyyumpol slow and stuttering undavarund. if its a pendrive, smooth ayi play cheyyarund.


sonyil angane oru problevum undayitilla..1tb HDD vare use cheythittund..almost fully used up aayath

----------


## ghostrider999

> sonyil angane oru problevum undayitilla..1tb HDD vare use cheythittund..almost fully used up aayath


HDD tvyil connect cheythaal HDD Kedayi Pokum  :Secret:  Anubhavam Guru Ente 500 GB HDD poyi agane  :Sad:

----------


## The Extremist

> in almost all tvs, valya hdd read cheyyumpol slow and stuttering undavarund. if its a pendrive, smooth ayi play cheyyarund.





> sonyil angane oru problevum undayitilla..1tb HDD vare use cheythittund..almost fully used up aayath


yea, teegy, ente chettante veettil bravia anu, avatar nte 8gb rip okke nalla reethiyil kandu, but micromax il same video ittapol video kanam, sound kittunnilla, codecs support kuravayathukondakum.

----------


## The Extremist

> HDD tvyil connect cheythaal HDD Kedayi Pokum  Anubhavam Guru Ente 500 GB HDD poyi agane


ithu adhyamaya kelkkunne  :Ahupinne:  ningal tv il mathram connect cheythirunna hdd aano? atho pc lum tv lum orupole use aano? tv il connect cheythal HDD kedakumennu enikk thonnunnilla, usb 2.0 cable aano use cheyune?

----------


## ghostrider999

> ithu adhyamaya kelkkunne  ningal tv il mathram connect cheythirunna hdd aano? atho pc lum tv lum orupole use aano? tv il connect cheythal HDD kedakumennu enikk thonnunnilla, usb 2.0 cable aano use cheyune?


Alla Njan Main PCyil Connect Cheythirunna HDD ayirunnu... One Day Oru Film Tvyil Kuthi Kandodirikumpol Stuck ayatha Pinne Pcyil Kuthi Eduthitilla..... USB 3.0 aanu Cable Athinu Shesham Direct Kodukarilla Lapil Koduthu HDMi vazhi Connect Cheyyum  :Ok:

----------


## The Extremist

> Alla Njan Main PCyil Connect Cheythirunna HDD ayirunnu... One Day Oru Film Tvyil Kuthi Kandodirikumpol Stuck ayatha Pinne Pcyil Kuthi Eduthitilla..... USB 3.0 aanu Cable Athinu Shesham Direct Kodukarilla Lapil Koduthu HDMi vazhi Connect Cheyyum


important data undenkil backup cheythu vechekkunnathu nannayirikkum  :Ahupinne:

----------


## teegy

> yea, teegy, ente chettante veettil bravia anu, avatar nte 8gb rip okke nalla reethiyil kandu, but micromax il same video ittapol video kanam, sound kittunnilla, codecs support kuravayathukondakum.


njaan ente hdd and my bro-inlaw's hdd (both 1 tb and almost full) connect chythu nokkeetund. In panasonic and lg tv models. they had issues with some of the videos. not for all of them. codec problems ayirikkaam chilapol.

----------


## ghostrider999

> important data undenkil backup cheythu vechekkunnathu nannayirikkum


Data Ellayirunnu Athil But Ente Movie Collection Kure Poyi  :Sad:

----------


## The Extremist

> njaan ente hdd and my bro-inlaw's hdd (both 1 tb and almost full) connect chythu nokkeetund. In panasonic and lg tv models. they had issues with some of the videos. not for all of them. codec problems ayirikkaam chilapol.


appo ellarkkum kanakka  :Giveup:  veruthe micromax ne samshayichu.

----------


## ACME

> appo ellarkkum kanakka  veruthe micromax ne samshayichu.


Micromax pakshe 3 codec alle support ullu..mp4,mkv,avi..enthayalum ningade analysis wait cheyyunnu. Vegam pen drive il padangal kandu theerku

----------


## The Extremist

> Off topic...ningade pm kandu..TT sharikum work aavunnilla.pm ayakaan pattunnilla.TV vaangiyilla..Pakshe micromax 40inch vaangaan theerumanichu..25k


reviews nokki kurachu site il, not bad, superb video + average sound aanu mikkathum parayunne, sound nu external speakers vangunnath nallathayirikkum ;)
 @ACME

----------


## Phantom

28 inch Led tv vangikkanam..ethu brand aanu nallathu..in terms of quality and value for money..USB,hdmi connectivity venam..vere enthokke factors nokkanam..long term usage nu vendiaanu

----------


## ACME

> 28 inch Led tv vangikkanam..ethu brand aanu nallathu..in terms of quality and value for money..USB,hdmi connectivity venam..vere enthokke factors nokkanam..long term usage nu vendiaanu


long term aanengil sony  :Good:  dhairyamayi vaangikko..vila kooduthal aanu.but worth it.

----------


## ACME

> reviews nokki kurachu site il, not bad, superb video + average sound aanu mikkathum parayunne, sound nu external speakers vangunnath nallathayirikkum ;)
>  @ACME


Micromax 40T2810FHD vaangi..from flipkart..saturday kittum

----------


## teegy

> Micromax 40T2810FHD vaangi..from flipkart..saturday kittum


Engane und?

----------


## ACME

> Engane und?


 :Good:  aake online reviewsil negative paranjath sound aayirunnu..oru audiophile allathond enik valya problem aayi onnum thonniyilla..pic clarity kidu. Color reproduction alpam unnatural aanu..like Samsung mobiles..but tats because it enhances images. 1tb HDD muzhuvan videos and photos kayatti connect cheythu..runs smoothly. 3padam kandu kazhinjittum extremist paranja problems onnumilla..orennam maathram sound illa.ath codec maatiyappo Shari aayi

----------


## teegy

> aake online reviewsil negative paranjath sound aayirunnu..oru audiophile allathond enik valya problem aayi onnum thonniyilla..pic clarity kidu. Color reproduction alpam unnatural aanu..like Samsung mobiles..but tats because it enhances images. 1tb HDD muzhuvan videos and photos kayatti connect cheythu..runs smoothly. 3padam kandu kazhinjittum extremist paranja problems onnumilla..orennam maathram sound illa.ath codec maatiyappo Shari aayi


 :Ok:  :Good:

----------


## nickynicky

kerala delivery ulla online site etha...for buying LED tv?
..njn 3 months munbu ebay ilu ninnu ...washing mashine vangiyatha...
but epo ebay most of sellers not accepting shipping to kerala kodungallur
...some sellers are rerady to ship till thrissur city....but price is not good for those sellers..
.shop clues website irinjalakuda vare payemnt okae acccpet cheythu...but 1 week nu shehsm ..they cancelleld order saying that
..could not ship to kerala

----------


## teegy

Vu Launches 15 TVs in India Priced Between Rs. 9,000 and Rs. 9,00,000

TV-maker Vu Technologies is aiming at a three-fold jump in turnover to Rs. 300 crores in 2015-16 on the back of growing e-commerce sales.

The company, which gets up to 55 percent revenue from online sales, on Thursday launched 15 new televisions that would be exclusively available via e-commerce website Flipkart.

"We would be having a sales of around Rs. 300 crores by the end of next fiscal. We are targeting to sell around 100,000 TV sets in the market by that time and majority of them would come from online sales," VU Technologies Design Head and CEO Devita Saraf said.

The company has a turnover of Rs. 100 crores with annual sales of 35,000 TV sets.

The range launched in exclusive tie-up with Flipkart is priced between Rs. 9,000 and Rs. 9,00,000. The new range features sizes between 19 inches and 85 inches, covering almost all TV sizes. Vu's 4K range is Android powered.

"We are providing latest Ultra HD or 4K technology at affordable prices. It is 40 percent cheaper than other TV makers," Saraf said, adding that now Vu's television sizes and configurations compete with the likes of Sony, Samsung and LG.

Flipkart, which is currently having around 15 percent revenue from sales of TV and mobile phone segment is expecting it to grow further.

Flipkart VP retail Amitesh Jha: "Electronics good today are playing a major role in driving the e-commerce industry. Consumers online are not just looking for high-tech features, they are also going by brand repute and innovation in technology. They want all these features at a good price point along with effective after sales service."

----------


## teegy

Micromax launches two 4K UHD TVs starting from Rs 39,990 for the 42-inch model

Micromax has some new announcement in the TV segment. It is launching 4K Ultra High Definition (UHD) TVs. The TVs will come in two variants – the 42-inch Micromax 42C0050UHD and the 49-inch Micromax 50K2330UHD.

The unique aspect of these new launches are their pricing. The 42-inch one will cost Rs 39,990 and the 49-inch one will come at Rs 49,990. As far as 4K UHD TVs go, these are the lowest prices we have seen.

Both the TVs will be selling exclusively on Flipkart from 13th March onwards. The 49-inch TV comes with a golden-coloured metal frame and glass-finish back and has 2x HDMI and 3x USB ports whereas the 42-inch TV comes with 3x HDMI and 3x USB ports. Both TVs will have a native resolution of 3840 x 2160 pixels.

Micromax has also ensured that both the TVs are smart TVs thanks to the fact that both TVs run Android OS. The 42-incher runs Android 4.2 whereas the 49-inch one runs Android 4.4. Both TVs will have access to the Google Play Store. It will also come with pre-loaded apps such as Facebook. Twitter, Gmail and so on.

Navigation will be via a Smart Somato-Sensory remote control, which works similar to the air mouse. This makes navigation around the smart TV easy and also works as a controller for a lot of the pre-installed games.

The TVs come with a 2.2GB of internal storage, which is expandable to 32GB. It houses a dual-core processor along with 1GB of RAM. Other features include DLNA, Wi-fi, screen mirroring, USB connectivity and HDMI ports.

----------


## ACME

Micromax @The Extremist anubhavicha athe problem ippo enikkum..chila movies last 10-20 mins baaki ullappo exit aavum..again and again at the same point  :Dash2:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Micromax @The Extremist anubhavicha athe problem ippo enikkum..chila movies last 10-20 mins baaki ullappo exit aavum..again and again at the same point


Oru bd player vangu..

----------


## The Extremist

> Micromax @The Extremist anubhavicha athe problem ippo enikkum..chila movies last 10-20 mins baaki ullappo exit aavum..again and again at the same point


pendrive il try cheythu nokku, hdd de athra problem varilla pendrive anel

----------


## ACME

> pendrive il try cheythu nokku, hdd de athra problem varilla pendrive anel


Pen drive il aanu..Ella moviesum illa..one in 10

----------


## MVP

> Pen drive il aanu..Ella moviesum illa..one in 10


tv etha ?  eniku panasonic il ithevare problem undayilla...

----------


## ACME

> tv etha ?  eniku panasonic il ithevare problem undayilla...


Micromax  :study:

----------


## Leader

planning to buy a 1080 or 4 K..but confused....

many sites says that you need to sit too close to 'see' 4 K,  like for  a 55 inch 4 K you need not sit just 3 ft away.... if you sit 7 ft it is same as 1080P...
price difference is not much...

if I buy a 4 K, how good 1080 P contents on 4 K? how non HD on 4K?

non HD on 1080 P big screen itself is bad....

if I stick to 1080P what are the main things I need to look for?

----------


## vishnugk88

UAE yil ninne nattileku tv konde varunente duty limit ethra inch vare ane...Hometheatre sytm thine oke duty undo

----------


## Makarand

Oru help venam. Decemberil Oru 32 Led Toshiba vagichirunnu. Nalla clarity ayirunnu. Innale vare.. Adhikam use illam. Daily uchakku 1 hour, night 9-12. Athraye work cheyyikkarulloo. Pendrive max 5-6 times use cheythittundu. Etisalat set top box anu use cheyyunnathu. But innale pettennu kandukondirikkumbol clarity kuranja pole thonni. Color tone, brightness, contrast, sharpness. Ellam Oru grade kuranja pole. Adyam karuthi set top box issue anennu. Ennal pinne pendriveil padam ittu nokkiyapol manassilayi difference undennu. Ithokke njan nannayi shradhikkarullathu kondanu manassilavunnathu..normal viewerinu difference thonnanam ennilla. Wifenodu first paranjapo manassilayilla. Example vachu orornnu compare cheythu kanichapol anu manassilayathu.. Churukkathil LED TV yude clarity poyi LCD clarity il ayi Mari. Enthavum reason ennu arkkelum ariyamo? Pendrive Wednesday use cheythirunnu. Athinu munpu 1 month munpanu use cheythathu. Athu insert/ pull cheyyumbol valla problem varan chance undo?

----------


## Naradhan

> Oru help venam. Decemberil Oru 32 Led Toshiba vagichirunnu. Nalla clarity ayirunnu. Innale vare.. Adhikam use illam. Daily uchakku 1 hour, night 9-12. Athraye work cheyyikkarulloo. Pendrive max 5-6 times use cheythittundu. Etisalat set top box anu use cheyyunnathu. But innale pettennu kandukondirikkumbol clarity kuranja pole thonni. Color tone, brightness, contrast, sharpness. Ellam Oru grade kuranja pole. Adyam karuthi set top box issue anennu. Ennal pinne pendriveil padam ittu nokkiyapol manassilayi difference undennu. Ithokke njan nannayi shradhikkarullathu kondanu manassilavunnathu..normal viewerinu difference thonnanam ennilla. Wifenodu first paranjapo manassilayilla. Example vachu orornnu compare cheythu kanichapol anu manassilayathu.. Churukkathil LED TV yude clarity poyi LCD clarity il ayi Mari. Enthavum reason ennu arkkelum ariyamo? Pendrive Wednesday use cheythirunnu. Athinu munpu 1 month munpanu use cheythathu. Athu insert/ pull cheyyumbol valla problem varan chance undo?


Thante LED TV, pure LED TV aanennu enikku thonnunnilla... LED backlight mathramaayirikkum ... Pure LED ennu paranjaal OLED aanu. 
LED back light (LED LCD TV) aakumbol avaru white colour aanu upayogikkuka instaed of RGB. White aakumbol brightness kooduthal aayirikkum, atu kondu thanne vegam dim aayi theerum. Thaan adhikavum brightness and contrast okke high aayittayirikkum ittirikkuka. Out of 100, oru above 60 oke aanel it is high.
Pinne pen drive insert cheythathu kondu Tv claritykku onnum sambhavikkilla ...  :Nea: 
Last but not least, swantham kannu onnu check cheyyunathum nallathaanu .... vayassaayille...  :Read:

----------


## Naradhan

> planning to buy a 1080 or 4 K..but confused....
> 
> many sites says that you need to sit too close to 'see' 4 K,  like for  a 55 inch 4 K you need not sit just 3 ft away.... if you sit 7 ft it is same as 1080P...
> price difference is not much...
> 
> if I buy a 4 K, how good 1080 P contents on 4 K? how non HD on 4K?
> 
> non HD on 1080 P big screen itself is bad....
> 
> if I stick to 1080P what are the main things I need to look for?


Sorry for being late. This is not a thread I visit regularly. Never go for 4K. becoz, its a waste of money. No LED Tv is going to last more than 8 yrs. Don't expect 4K in the next 8 yrs. atleast not in India. The HD channels we are getting is really bad. They compress it so much that it is almost like 720p upscaled and not 1080p. Only go for 1080p Tv if you watch high quality brrip movies regularly. 
If you buy 4K, 1080p vids won't look as good and Non HD would look worse.

----------


## Leader

> Sorry for being late. This is not a thread I visit regularly. Never go for 4K. becoz, its a waste of money. No LED Tv is going to last more than 8 yrs. Don't expect 4K in the next 8 yrs. atleast not in India. The HD channels we are getting is really bad. They compress it so much that it is almost like 720p upscaled and not 1080p. Only go for 1080p Tv if you watch high quality brrip movies regularly. 
> If you buy 4K, 1080p vids won't look as good and Non HD would look worse.



I am in US, and after serious thought I bought a 1080P , sony 55 inch. 4k contents are less and you need to sit too close to "feel" it.

----------


## Santi

> I am in US, and after serious thought I bought a 1080P , sony 55 inch. 4k contents are less and you need to sit too close to "feel" it.


ningal ella kollavum tv vangundu...ee thread il thanne ithu kore tv aayallo...

----------


## Naradhan

> I am in US, and after serious thought I bought a 1080P , sony 55 inch. 4k contents are less and you need to sit too close to "feel" it.


US-il aanelum 4K waste thanne aanu ....  :Yes: 
Athe pole thanne aanu 3Dyum .. kannadichu pokaan vere onnum venda... Avataril mathramalla thante mugathum athe pole oru kannada varum ...  :Hypo:

----------


## clooney

> I am in US, and after serious thought I bought a 1080P , sony 55 inch. 4k contents are less and you need to sit too close to "feel" it.


USil 4k tvude price affordable ayittundu but contents kuravanu,so 4k contents kooduthal available ayittu vangunnatha nallathu anyway its good that you decided to go with 1080p.

----------


## Leader

> US-il aanelum 4K waste thanne aanu .... 
> Athe pole thanne aanu 3Dyum .. kannadichu pokaan vere onnum venda... Avataril mathramalla thante mugathum athe pole oru kannada varum ...


3d aanu vaangiyathu.. but vaangi kazhinja arinje 3d aayirunnu ennu...  :Laughing:   they are not maketing it as 3D and no glasses included. 

there are couple of Netflix shows in 4K, still not worth to pay the premium

----------


## Leader

> ningal ella kollavum tv vangundu...ee thread il thanne ithu kore tv aayallo...


no man.... in 4 yrs 2 tvs

----------


## Naradhan

> no man.... in 4 yrs 2 tvs


Naanokke TV vaangiyittu kaalam kure aayi ... Njangalude TV Sony flat tv irakkiya kaalathullathaanu ... Pic tube okke ulla emendan (emden) sadhanam ...

----------


## Makarand

> Thante LED TV, pure LED TV aanennu enikku thonnunnilla... LED backlight mathramaayirikkum ... Pure LED ennu paranjaal OLED aanu. 
> LED back light (LED LCD TV) aakumbol avaru white colour aanu upayogikkuka instaed of RGB. White aakumbol brightness kooduthal aayirikkum, atu kondu thanne vegam dim aayi theerum. Thaan adhikavum brightness and contrast okke high aayittayirikkum ittirikkuka. Out of 100, oru above 60 oke aanel it is high.
> Pinne pen drive insert cheythathu kondu Tv claritykku onnum sambhavikkilla ... 
> Last but not least, swantham kannu onnu check cheyyunathum nallathaanu .... vayassaayille...


Thanks for the details..yes.njan kooduthal brightness and contrast il Anu kanarullathu..pure led and led back light enganeya thirichariyuka? OK. Pendrive ittathukondu enthelum sabhavilkam ennalla uddeshichathu.. But delicate aya ethenkilum receptors kedavan chance undo? Actually EE complaint njan ente vwetile pazhaya normal 21 inches Tvyil kabdittundu. Athu pakshe 10 kollathinu shesham ayirunnu. Ivide sharpness alla kuranjirikkunnathu. Color, contrast, brightness okke undu.. But color tone Anu prob..normally Oru yellow- white skin tone anallo Tvyil kanunnathu.. Athu kurachadhikam red and dark avum..kiran tv okke 2 months ayi same comedy clips okke idunnathu kondu AA change correct ayi manassilavum..munpatheyum ipozhatheyum. Njan pandu veetile tvkku kanda same complaint Anu..athu pakshe 10 kollamodi..ithu 3 months mathram..njan screenshot idam

Athu kandal correct ayi manassilavum..

----------


## clooney

> Thanks for the details..yes.njan kooduthal brightness and contrast il Anu kanarullathu..pure led and led back light enganeya thirichariyuka? OK. Pendrive ittathukondu enthelum sabhavilkam ennalla uddeshichathu.. But delicate aya ethenkilum receptors kedavan chance undo? Actually EE complaint njan ente vwetile pazhaya normal 21 inches Tvyil kabdittundu. Athu pakshe 10 kollathinu shesham ayirunnu. Ivide sharpness alla kuranjirikkunnathu. Color, contrast, brightness okke undu.. But color tone Anu prob..normally Oru yellow- white skin tone anallo Tvyil kanunnathu.. Athu kurachadhikam red and dark avum..kiran tv okke 2 months ayi same comedy clips okke idunnathu kondu AA change correct ayi manassilavum..munpatheyum ipozhatheyum. Njan pandu veetile tvkku kanda same complaint Anu..athu pakshe 10 kollamodi..ithu 3 months mathram..njan screenshot idam
> 
> Athu kandal correct ayi manassilavum..


Pure LED, OLED tvs ennanu companykal market cheyyunnathu. OLED tvs costly ayathu kondu athra common alla(panels used in high end Samsung smartphones are oled panels) OLED panelil every pixel can light up itself but normal LED tvyil LCD paneline LED backlight kondu ligthup cheyyukayanu cheyyunnathu so OLED panelsil black level okke kidu anu but colours chilappol kurachu over saturated ayirikkum athra accurate ayirikkilla but eye pleasing ayirikkum compared to LED tvs. Ningalude tvil red hue varunnundenkil chilappol panelinte allenkil boardinte complaint ayirikkum so ethrayum pettanu tv service centeril kanikkunathanu nallathu.

----------


## Makarand

> Pure LED, OLED tvs ennanu companykal market cheyyunnathu. OLED tvs costly ayathu kondu athra common alla(panels used in high end Samsung smartphones are oled panels) OLED panelil every pixel can light up itself but normal LED tvyil LCD paneline LED backlight kondu ligthup cheyyukayanu cheyyunnathu so OLED panelsil black level okke kidu anu but colours chilappol kurachu over saturated ayirikkum athra accurate ayirikkilla but eye pleasing ayirikkum compared to LED tvs. Ningalude tvil red hue varunnundenkil chilappol panelinte allenkil boardinte complaint ayirikkum so ethrayum pettanu tv service centeril kanikkunathanu nallathu.


Thanks macha..But prob enthanennu vachal athangane oru considerable change alla..Serice centre koduthal problem onnum illa ennu paranju avar thricihu tharrum..
Ithil Kiran TVyil okke nannayittu difference ariyam..Ithil mikkathum munpu kanumbol nalla rich Yellow/Color skin tone ayirunnu..

----------


## clooney

> Thanks macha..But prob enthanennu vachal athangane oru considerable change alla..Serice centre koduthal problem onnum illa ennu paranju avar thricihu tharrum..
> Ithil Kiran TVyil okke nannayittu difference ariyam..Ithil mikkathum munpu kanumbol nalla rich Yellow/Color skin tone ayirunnu..


Small change analle ,picture settings adjust cheythittu sariyavunille. Pictureinte Brigthnessinu enthenkilum issue undo.

----------


## Makarand

> Small change analle ,picture settings adjust cheythittu sariyavunille. Pictureinte Brigthnessinu enthenkilum issue undo.


Yes...Athanu prob..Kandal arum kuzhappam undennu parayilla. EBut Kiran TV okke kando..Brightness onnum prob illa. But color settings engane mattiyalum ee basiv color tone change undayirikkum..

----------


## clooney

> Yes...Athanu prob..Kandal arum kuzhappam undennu parayilla. EBut Kiran TV okke kando..Brightness onnum prob illa. But color settings engane mattiyalum ee basiv color tone change undayirikkum..


Colour accuracy vendavare notice cheyyu, ee problem kurachukoodi severe akuvanel ningal rekshapettu pinne company sevice cheythalle pattu .

----------


## Makarand

> Colour accuracy vendavare notice cheyyu, ee problem kurachukoodi severe akuvanel ningal rekshapettu pinne company sevice cheythalle pattu .


Njanum atha kathirikkunne.. :Footy: but ethra kalam EE clarityil kanendi varum.. :Unhappy:

----------


## moovybuf

> 3d aanu vaangiyathu.. but vaangi kazhinja arinje 3d aayirunnu ennu...   they are not maketing it as 3D and no glasses included. 
> 
> there are couple of Netflix shows in 4K, still not worth to pay the premium


puthiya TV engane und?  :Very Happy: ... 

planning to buy a new one before the World cup... 4k... how is 55" ?

----------


## Leader

> puthiya TV engane und? ... 
> 
> planning to buy a new one before the World cup... 4k... how is 55" ?


TV is super, ente 4K alla.... 4K contents okke ippo vannu thudangunnu....  SD content 4K-yil mosham aayirikkum....

55 is good, that was the one for my viewing distance.... buy 60 or 65 if you have proper viewing distance....

----------


## moovybuf

> TV is super, ente 4K alla.... 4K contents okke ippo vannu thudangunnu....  SD content 4K-yil mosham aayirikkum....
> 
> 55 is good, that was the one for my viewing distance.... buy 60 or 65 if you have proper viewing distance....


sd will depend on the upscaling acapability of the tv.. some are really good in that like sony..

ningale brand etha?

----------


## Leader

> sd will depend on the upscaling acapability of the tv.. some are really good in that like sony..
> 
> ningale brand etha?



Sony....  upscaling-nu okke oru paridhi ille....

----------


## anupkerb1

Home theater set cheyanam. Economy project r & sound system edha... Rate also

----------


## firecrown

*Samsung’s 85-inch 8K TV will go on sale for $15,000*



Samsung announced its first QLED 8K TV back in August, and now the 85-inch Q900R smart TV is available for preorder for $15,000. There’s no word yet on whether the 65-inch, 75-inch, and 82-inch sizes will be available for preorder, but the 85-inch TV will be shipping on October 28th — just in time to set up an immersive haunted house and to give your wallet a good scare.


Samsung claims that the TV’s “8K AI Upscaling” feature uses its Quantum Processor 8K to remaster “today’s content into stunning 8K for improved details and sharpened definition.” “Today’s content” looks just fine to me so far in 4K — and there’s basically no 8K content to watch yet — so this kind of feels like a feature no one knows if they need yet.


Like all of Samsung’s QLED TVs, the Q900R also has Ambient Mode, which lets you use your phone to capture a photo of the space behind your TV and set it as your display to create a transparent look. It can also display your photos or act as a visual hub for your SmartThings-connected gadgets to show helpful information.

Alternatively, Samsung’s QLED lineup of 4K TVs are priced at a much lower $1,600 to $5,300 range, and they have most of the same features. But if you still want the 8K TV, the website is helpfully offering a payment plan of $415.70 a month for 36 months, which is like buying a new iPhone every two months for a year and a half. A very sound decision!

https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/3/1...ed-smart-tv-8k

----------


## Mike

considering 49 inch 4K UHD TV

options are LG, Samsung and Sony 

Sony KD-49X7000E, LG 49UJ634V, and Samsung UN49NU7100

any Suggestions please ??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*OnePlus TV Official Name, Logo Revealed Ahead of Formal Launch**


**OnePlus on Wednesday formally announced the official name of its much-awaited smart TV. The Shenzhen-based company said that its first smart TV product would be simply called the OnePlus TV, which is notably the original name of the project that was announced last year. Alongside revealing the name of its first smart TV, the company has released the logo that will be associated with the device. The formal launch date of the OnePlus TV is yet to be revealed. However, a recent report suggested that the launch could take place sometime in late September.
*
*"Yes, we are going to call our very first smart TV product 'OnePlus TV' ? simple yet to-the-point ? as we believe there's no other name that can best represent our value, vision and pride than naming it with our own brand," OnePlus said in a forum post.
*
*The project to develop the OnePlus TV was announced back in September last year. Soon after it was announced, the company initiated a contest to find a relevant name for its first smart TV. A dedicated team was also established to kick off the TV development, which is indeed something new for the company that is popular for launching only flagship smartphones.
*
*OnePlus said in its latest forum post that the OnePlus TV was created with its "Never Settle" spirit and "burdenless" design philosophy. Nevertheless, the key features and specifications of the smart TV are yet to be announced.*


*"Honestly, it was harder than you could imagine during the naming process as we have seen so many creative names which made it a difficult decision," the company wrote in the post. "Eventually, we chose to be true to our core values, but we are thankful for all the suggestions from you."
*
*For the logo design, OnePlus didn't make any major changes from what we have seen in the branding of its smartphones. There is the numeric one with the "+" sign, which is the company's native logo, alongside the word "TV".
*
*"We were inspired by classic geometric progression, which can be seen from so many classic art forms, such the ancient Hindu symbol, the mandala, and the famous ancient Greek temple, Heraion of Argos," the company underlined in the forum post while elaborating the logo design.
*
*The launch date of the OnePlus TV is still a mystery. However, if we go by a previous report, it may debut on September 26. A recent certification listing also suggested that the company would have a variety of screen sizes ranging from 43 inches to 75 inches. The TV is speculated to run Google's Android TV and could have some variants with OLED panels. Moreover, it would initially arrive in India, China, and the US.*

----------


## firecrown

*The OnePlus TV will have eight speakers and built-in Dolby Atmos support*20


_Can OnePlus raise the bar for integrated TV sound?

_
TV speakers are historically not great, a fact that has fueled the soundbar and home theater audio businesses for years. But the latest details about the upcoming OnePlus TV indicate that it might try to change that conversation: a leaked Amazon listing reveals that the OnePlus TV will offer eight integrated speakers with 50W of power and Dolby Atmos support, via 9to5Google.


Those are impressive specs for built-in speakers, at least on paper, the sort that generally only show up on devices like the LG C8 (which is perhaps the best TV on the market, with the $1,000-plus price tag to match). We’ll have to wait to hear how the OnePlus TV sounds to make any real judgments, but it’s interesting to see that the company is trying at all, given how bad the state of most built-in speakers on cheaper TVs currently is. We live in a world where Roku gave up and started making its own speakers that pair with Roku smart TVs to improve the overall experience, so there’s plenty of room for improvement here.



OnePlus’ entire brand is built on offering premium experiences at more affordable prices. So if the company can offer a high-end TV set that doesn’t break the bank, with speakers that don’t require a separate investment in a soundbar, it could add up to a compelling product. That said, it’ll heavily depend on how much the OnePlus TV costs, a crucial detail that hasn’t leaked yet.


The new information on the speakers joins the other details that have already been revealed: the TV set will offer a 55-inch 4K QLED panel, and it will run Google’s Android TV operating system. According to an announcement from OnePlus founder Pete Lau, the OnePlus TV will launch first in India, with launches to follow in North America, Europe, and China “as soon as we establish partnerships with most of local and regional content providers.”

----------


## sankar1992

iniyoru TV vaangunnengil LG de rollable TV aayirikkanam ennanu aagraham...athinu njan aadhyam oru lekshaprabhu aakendiyirikkunnu...😓😓😓😓

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

Planning to get a new TV. I usually don't watch TV and initial plan was to get a 32 inches led.(for parents). But suddenly I thought why not stream movies on TV and hence started confusion.  Found couple of smart TV below 10k online. 

Doubt one.... Can I stream movies in smart TV with my Mobile data ? Mine is airtel and network here is so so 

Or should I go for a chrome cast on a regular led TV? 

Oru led TV plus chrome cast price is almost same as smart TV. 

Any suggestions?

----------


## firecrown

> Planning to get a new TV. I usually don't watch TV and initial plan was to get a 32 inches led.(for parents). But suddenly I thought why not stream movies on TV and hence started confusion.  Found couple of smart TV below 10k online. 
> 
> Doubt one.... Can I stream movies in smart TV with my Mobile data ? Mine is airtel and network here is so so 
> 
> Or should I go for a chrome cast on a regular led TV? 
> 
> Oru led TV plus chrome cast price is almost same as smart TV. 
> 
> Any suggestions?


Mobileil play cheyyunna movie TVil kaanan aano at the same time?

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> Mobileil play cheyyunna movie TVil kaanan aano at the same time?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Athe.. Eppo ulla subscription vetchu thanne tvyil kaanalo? 
Netflix maatram mobile only subscription annu... Amazon and zee5 onnum anghane restrictions ellalo?

----------


## firecrown

> Athe.. Eppo ulla subscription vetchu thanne tvyil kaanalo? 
> Netflix maatram mobile only subscription annu... Amazon and zee5 onnum anghane restrictions ellalo?


Veettil broadband net connection undo with WiFi?

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> Veettil broadband net connection undo with WiFi?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Ella... Only mobile data

----------


## Hari

> Ella... Only mobile data


Mobile data daily limit ille?

----------


## ballu

> Mobile data daily limit ille?


Undu... 1.3 GB

----------


## Hari

> Undu... 1.3 GB


Oru jio wifi router vangiyal nathi..range undenkil ....Daily1. 5gb 2gb 3gbokke plan undu..

----------


## firecrown

> Undu... 1.3 GB


chromecast needs wifi...so it's not an option for you.

your best option is to get a smart tv....then use your mobile hotspot function....then you can connect your smart tv to your mobile data....but you will not be able to see your netflix on the tv....prime and zee5 can be installed on the tv and you can watch those.

but 1.3 GB limit ullappol oru movie enkilum kanan pattumo ennu samshayamanu....oru moviekku ethandu 2 GB venam

----------


## Hari

> chromecast needs wifi...so it's not an option for you.
> 
> your best option is to get a smart tv....then use your mobile hotspot function....then you can connect your smart tv to your mobile data....but you will not be able to see your netflix on the tv....prime and zee5 can be installed on the tv and you can watch those.


Netflix 5/6 device-il use cheyyamallo..

----------


## firecrown

> Netflix 5/6 device-il use cheyyamallo..


he has mobile only subscription

----------


## ballu

> Oru jio wifi router vangiyal nathi..range undenkil ....Daily1. 5gb 2gb 3gbokke plan undu..


Ethu oru priority allatha kondu additional expensesil interest ella.. Mobile datayil feasible annu enki edukam ennu vetchu ...ellanki oru regular led edukum ...

----------


## Hari

> Ethu oru priority allatha kondu additional expensesil interest ella.. Mobile datayil feasible annu enki edukam ennu vetchu ...ellanki oru regular led edukum ...


Mobile hotspot use cheyyam.. Enthaylum vangualle.. Smart TV thanne vangunnathanu nallathu..

----------


## ballu

> chromecast needs wifi...so it's not an option for you.
> 
> your best option is to get a smart tv....then use your mobile hotspot function....then you can connect your smart tv to your mobile data....but you will not be able to see your netflix on the tv....prime and zee5 can be installed on the tv and you can watch those.
> 
> but 1.3 GB limit ullappol oru movie enkilum kanan pattumo ennu samshayamanu....oru moviekku ethandu 2 GB venam


Data limit problem ella... Plan mattam 
Smart TV decent brand price range enghane annu?

----------


## firecrown

> Data limit problem ella... Plan mattam 
> Smart TV decent brand price range enghane annu?


mikkathum 20k above aanu...LG's cheapest is this: https://www.lg.com/in/tvs/lg-32LM576BPTC

----------


## Hari

> Data limit problem ella... Plan mattam 
> Smart TV decent brand price range enghane annu?


Budget..? ..

----------


## ballu

> mikkathum 20k above aanu...LG's cheapest is this: https://www.lg.com/in/tvs/lg-32LM576BPTC





> Budget..? ..


20 K above venda. 
Below 15k annu nokunne.... Athil kooduthal anel regular led edukum....ethu ennu random ayitu vanna plan annu.. So don't want to spend much

----------


## firecrown

> 20 K above venda. 
> Below 15k annu nokunne.... Athil kooduthal anel regular led edukum....ethu ennu random ayitu vanna plan annu.. So don't want to spend much


flipkartil othiri below 15k kanikkunundu....top brands LG, samsung, sony aanu...other brands i don't know
https://www.flipkart.com/televisions...55B%255D%3DYes

JVC, TCL, Akai also are good brands.

----------


## ballu

> flipkartil othiri below 15k kanikkunundu....top brands LG, samsung, sony aanu...other brands i don't know
> https://www.flipkart.com/televisions...y%5B%5D%3Dtrue


Amazonil kandu... Athil kettitu ullathu micromax maatram annu.... Baaki okke adhiyam ayitu kekuka annu

----------


## Hari

> 20 K above venda. 
> Below 15k annu nokunne.... Athil kooduthal anel regular led edukum....ethu ennu random ayitu vanna plan annu.. So don't want to spend much


Enki MI/ Tcl edukkam.. 12k okke ollu..

----------


## firecrown

> Amazonil kandu... Athil kettitu ullathu micromax maatram annu.... Baaki okke adhiyam ayitu kekuka annu


best to get some known brands....Sharp enna brand is also good in addition to the ones i listed above....also indian brands like Onida and BPL

----------


## ITV

@ballu

Blaupunkt 40inch full HD
After all offers 14,999

https://www.flipkart.com/blaupunkt-g...=1568062590400

Thomson 40inch
15,499

https://www.flipkart.com/thomson-b9-...=1568062799417

* Don't invest on 32 inch TVs which is just HD READY 
Invest on 40 inch FULL HD 
THOMSON after offers 15,499 is a good product at this price

Both are Smart TV Android based

If you don't want a Smart TV, you'll get a 43 inch TV for Rs.15000 & 40inch for 13000
Brand Blaupunkt

If you are ok with Flipkart product MarQ then 40 inch for 12000 is available, Dolby Audio certified
For smart 15000

*

----------


## firecrown

> @ballu
> 
> Blaupunkt 40inch full HD
> After all offers 14,999
> 
> https://www.flipkart.com/blaupunkt-g...=1568062590400
> 
> Thomson 40inch
> 15,499
> ...


Make sure the TVs support the apps you want to install (prime and zee5)....these two TVs seem to have a limited app support.

----------


## ITV

> Make sure the TVs support the apps you want to install (prime and zee5)....these two TVs seem to have a limited app support.


THOMSON Android based aanu

17,000nu IFFALCON supports all

----------


## firecrown

> THOMSON Android based aanu
> 
> 17,000nu IFFALCON supports all


thomson specs nokku....athil "Supported Apps: Netflix|Hotstar|Youtube" ennundu....does that mean other apps are not supported?....not sure.

some apps need high processing power....TVyil processing power kuravanenkil chilappol supported apps limit cheyyam.

----------


## ballu

> @ballu
> 
> Blaupunkt 40inch full HD
> After all offers 14,999
> 
> https://www.flipkart.com/blaupunkt-g...=1568062590400
> 
> Thomson 40inch
> 15,499
> ...



Thanks ITV.

----------


## ballu

Xiaomi Mi TV 4A Pro 32 inch LED HD-Ready TV 32 inch HD Ready Smart LED (2018 Model)


I found this online. 12.5 K 
Mi palarum suggest cheythu ....pakshe descriptionil netflix kaanikunilla. amazon prime coming soon enna parayunne .
can someone clarify on this ....

----------


## firecrown

> Xiaomi Mi TV 4A Pro 32 inch LED HD-Ready TV 32 inch HD Ready Smart LED (2018 Model)
> 
> 
> I found this online. 12.5 K 
> Mi palarum suggest cheythu ....pakshe descriptionil netflix kaanikunilla. amazon prime coming soon enna parayunne .
> can someone clarify on this ....


no idea....you can contact mi directly...chat support undu: https://www.mi.com/in/service/help/#...um=1&channel=1

----------


## ballu

> no idea....you can contact mi directly...chat support undu: https://www.mi.com/in/service/help/#...um=1&channel=1


Thanks... Yesterday I went to this shop and they showed me a product of their own along with tcl... They played amazon from my phone with my mobile streaming and then I noticed that the picture quality is not good when you mirror screen. Will this be the case with all TV if I use mobile data? 
Broad band undu enki maatre smart TV kondu visual quality ullu enkil... Either I will have to reconsider or go for broad band first

----------


## Hari

> Thanks... Yesterday I went to this shop and they showed me a product of their own along with tcl... They played amazon from my phone with my mobile streaming and then I noticed that the picture quality is not good when you mirror screen. Will this be the case with all TV if I use mobile data? 
> Broad band undu enki maatre smart TV kondu visual quality ullu enkil... Either I will have to reconsider or go for broad band first


Mirror cheythondalle quality kuranje.. Tv-il app undallo.. Athil play cheythal pore through hotspot

MI-il Netflix n Amazon update aayennu fb-il kandu..download cheythal mathi. TCL-il already undallo..

----------


## ballu

> Mirror cheythondalle quality kuranje.. Tv-il app undallo.. Athil play cheythal pore through hotspot
> 
> MI-il Netflix n Amazon update aayennu fb-il kandu..download cheythal mathi. TCL-il already undallo..


TCLil amazon ella enna njan poya oru showroomil paranjhe ...athonda mirror cheythe.

eppo amazonin sanyo de oranam kandu ...13K  ..oru friend sanyo use cheyundu ....avan kollam enna paranjhe ...ethu medichalo enna eppo

*Sanyo 80 cm (32 inches) Kaizen Series HD Ready Smart Certified Android IPS LED TV XT-32A170H (Black) (2019 Model)*

----------


## Hari

> TCLil amazon ella enna njan poya oru showroomil paranjhe ...athonda mirror cheythe.
> 
> eppo amazonin sanyo de oranam kandu ...13K  ..oru friend sanyo use cheyundu ....avan kollam enna paranjhe ...ethu medichalo enna eppo
> 
> *Sanyo 80 cm (32 inches) Kaizen Series HD Ready Smart Certified Android IPS LED TV XT-32A170H (Black) (2019 Model)*


Ithu kollamennu thonunnu... Reviews ok aanu  ..

----------


## ballu

> Ithu kollamennu thonunnu... Reviews ok aanu  ..



eppo vere onnu kandu 

*ADSUN 99 cm (40 Inches) HD Ready Smart LED TV 40AESL1 (Black) (2019 Model)* @ITV ethu suggest cheythirunu .....

----------


## firecrown

> Thanks... Yesterday I went to this shop and they showed me a product of their own along with tcl... They played amazon from my phone with my mobile streaming and then I noticed that the picture quality is not good when you mirror screen. Will this be the case with all TV if I use mobile data? 
> Broad band undu enki maatre smart TV kondu visual quality ullu enkil... Either I will have to reconsider or go for broad band first


Yes...mobile data aanenkil picture quality kuravayirikkum...broadband is the best for smart tv..

Have you tried using hotspot?...athil quality engane undu?

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> Yes...mobile data aanenkil picture quality kuravayirikkum...broadband is the best for smart tv..
> 
> Have you tried using hotspot?...athil quality engane undu?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Okay .
yes....ennale ente hotspot vetchu annu access cheythathu...quality wasn't fine.

----------


## firecrown

> Okay .
> yes....ennale ente hotspot vetchu annu access cheythathu...quality wasn't fine.


athu mirroring alle cheythathu...TVyil app edutho directly?...that is TVil app eduthittu username password okke remote control kondu enter cheytho?

----------


## ballu

> athu mirroring alle cheythathu...TVyil app edutho directly?...that is TVil app eduthittu username password okke remote control kondu enter cheytho?



yes ...athum oru shopil cheythirunu ...appo quality nannayirunu .....

----------


## firecrown

> yes ...athum oru shopil cheythirunu ...appo quality nannayirunu .....


If you are satisfied with that, go for a smart TV....still I recommend broadband though...mobile speed athra reliable alla

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> If you are satisfied with that, go for a smart TV....still I recommend broadband though...mobile speed athra reliable alla
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk



yeah planning to take broadband

----------


## anupkerb1

> Mirror cheythondalle quality kuranje.. Tv-il app undallo.. Athil play cheythal pore through hotspot
> 
> MI-il Netflix n Amazon update aayennu fb-il kandu..download cheythal mathi. TCL-il already undallo..


Mi amazon Netflix vanooo ? 1year ayit noki irikan . Amazon njan mobile play cheythu mirror casting aanu . Athu dvd quality kitunulo

----------


## Hari

> Mi amazon Netflix vanooo ? 1year ayit noki irikan . Amazon njan mobile play cheythu mirror casting aanu . Athu dvd quality kitunulo


CPC-il kanda post aanu... 



MI Smart Tv ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നവർക്ക് ചെറിയ ഒരു info...

There was no Netflix or Prime apps in MI Tv before.. and we couldn't install with apk files, as these apps were not supported by the tv firmware.. only way we could watch netflix, by using external chrome cast (builtin cast won't work for netflix)

There was an Android Pie update to MI tv a few days earlier and again there is another update afterwards... Now Prime app is available in the playstore but no Netflix... But we can download latest apk and install manually (or install using Aptoid Tv)  and it works perfectly.

----------


## anupkerb1

> Mi amazon Netflix vanooo ? 1year ayit noki irikan . Amazon njan mobile play cheythu mirror casting aanu . Athu dvd quality kitunulo





> CPC-il kanda post aanu... 
> 
> 
> 
> MI Smart Tv ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നവർക്ക് ചെറിയ ഒരു info...
> 
> There was no Netflix or Prime apps in MI Tv before.. and we couldn't install with apk files, as these apps were not supported by the tv firmware.. only way we could watch netflix, by using external chrome cast (builtin cast won't work for netflix)
> 
> There was an Android Pie update to MI tv a few days earlier and again there is another update afterwards... Now Prime app is available in the playstore but no Netflix... But we can download latest apk and install manually (or install using Aptoid Tv)  and it works perfectly.


Android update egana cheyaa

----------


## Hari

> Android update egana cheyaa


Ariyilla... Ente LG aanu  ..

----------


## ballu

Panasonic led TV vaanghi. 32 inches. 
Koode fire stick.

----------


## anupkerb1

Jio Fibre kitti innu

----------


## anupkerb1

Jio fibre via mobile play store game 380mb download cheyan 1 minute 40 sec eduthu . Telegram 400 mb movie 10 minutes . ItJu itra valia speed aanoo ? Buffering smooth arnu . Hotstar hd ellam

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Jio fibre via mobile play store game 380mb download cheyan 1 minute 40 sec eduthu . Telegram 400 mb movie 10 minutes . ItJu itra valia speed aanoo ? Buffering smooth arnu . Hotstar hd ellam


Telegram download ithiri slow aanu irrespective of network speed, idakku ninnum pokum.
Ente local wired internet-il 2MB/s speed aau torrent download okke - Rs. 700 (including GST) unlimited data with FUP.

----------


## anupkerb1

> Telegram download ithiri slow aanu irrespective of network speed, idakku ninnum pokum.
> Ente local wired internet-il 2MB/s speed aau torrent download okke - Rs. 700 (including GST) unlimited data with FUP.


Inu poyit torrent download nokanam

----------


## anupkerb1

JIO Fibre download speed nalla vadham taneee

----------


## sankar1992

> JIO Fibre download speed nalla vadham taneee


Speedtest.com speed + actual download speed screenshots idamo...IDM download speed ethra kittunund ennu nokku...try downloading YouTube video with IDM....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Speedtest.com speed + actual download speed screenshots idamo...IDM download speed ethra kittunund ennu nokku...try downloading YouTube video with IDM....
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


Ok . Firefox downloader zip file 6mb/sec aanu . Torrent movies max 1.6mb/sec

----------


## sankar1992

> Ok . Firefox downloader zip file 6mb/sec aanu . Torrent movies max 1.6mb/sec


ente 50 MBPS BSNL connection nu ithilum speed undallo...😂 Try IDM...IDM il maximum speed ariyam kazhiyum....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*ONEPLUS TV*

----------


## anupkerb1

> Speedtest.com speed + actual download speed screenshots idamo...IDM download speed ethra kittunund ennu nokku...try downloading YouTube video with IDM....
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk





Jio Fibre IDM Speed Test  :Namichu:

----------


## sankar1992

> Jio Fibre IDM Speed Test


100 Mbps plan aakum...So 12.5 MBPS....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> 100 Mbps plan aakum...So 12.5 MBPS....
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


Valare kurav ale . Minimum 100 mbps to 1 gbps aanu

----------


## sankar1992

> Valare kurav ale . Minimum 100 mbps to 1 gbps aanu


100 mbps speed il 12.5 MBps maatre download speed varu...1gbps il 128 MBps download speed varum...avanmar 100 mbps nu parayunna speed kittunnund....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*NOKIA SMART TV WITH JBL AUDIO SPEAKERS LAUNCHED IN INDIA AT A PRICE OF RS 41,999*

TECH2 NEWS STAFFDEC 05, 2019 13:43:44 IST


Nokia has officially launched its first smart TV in India today. The company had earlier announced that its smart TV will sell exclusively on Flipkart. After OnePlus and Motorola, this is the third mainstream brand in this year that has debuted in the smart TV segment in India.


Nokia has launched the Android TV in just one variant, unlike the other brands.


Nokia TV: Pricing, sale offers
The 55-inch 4K panel Nokia Smart TV is launched in one screen size variant that is priced at Rs 41,999 in India. The smart TV will be available for purchase on Flipkart.


(Also read: OnePlus 7T and TV announced in India starting at Rs 37,999 and Rs 69,900 respectively)


Nokia smart TV with JBL audio speakers launched in India at a price of Rs 41,999
The Nokia TV runs on Android 9 based TV OS and it is powered by a PureX quad-core chipset. Representational image.


As for the sale offers, the company is offering an instant 10 percent discount on HDFC Bank credit and debit cards.





Nokia smart TV specifications


The smart TV has an Ultra HD 4K 55-inch panel that comes with a resolution of 3840 x 2160 pixels. The television runs on Android 9 based TV OS and it is powered by a PureX quad-core chipset. It offers up to 2.25 GB RAM with 16 GB internal storage.


In terms of features, the Nokia TV comes with Intelligent Dimming technology along with Wide Color Gamut and HDR 10. The Intelligent Dimming tech will show good contrasts and deep black levels for a better cinematic experience. In the audio department, this smart television is equipped with front-firing speakers that come with JBL audio support. The television also comes with features like Dolby Vision, DTS Trusurround that are expected to ensure a great sound experience. It also supports Google Assistant and separate keys for Netflix and Youtube on the remote.


For connectivity, Nokia smart TV comes with WiFi, Bluetooth 5.0, three HDMI ports and two USB ports.


(Also read: Moto E6s launched in India at Rs 7,999, Motorola TV priced starting Rs 13,999)


Find latest and upcoming tech gadgets online on Tech2 Gadgets. Get technology news, gadgets reviews & ratings. Popular gadgets including laptop, tablet and mobile specifications, features, prices, comparison.

https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/6/2...flipkart-first

----------


## firecrown

*കുറഞ്ഞ വിലക്ക് കിടിലന്* സ്മാര്*ട്ട് ടിവി || VU 4K ULTRA Android TV | Best SmartTV 2020⚡⚡⚡*

----------


## jeeva

Avoid chienese....as possible

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Avoid chienese....as possible


LG, Samsung, Sony vangiyalum Made in China aavum.

----------


## firecrown

*ഇത് പൊളി പൊളിക്കും || Realme Smart TV 43" Malayalam Unboxing⚡⚡⚡*

----------


## jeeva

> LG, Samsung, Sony vangiyalum Made in China aavum.


Made ayalum vendilla chienese company ozhivakki edukkam nallale help cheyyan chance ulla Taiwan company kal prothsahippikam avideyum Chinese pole vila kuravil kittum far better Quality....Sony pathuke chinayil ninnum scoot avum Apple ok allready started to shift,LG,Samsung original made varatte athode China kurachu adaghum vipani kalanju arum kalikilla

----------


## jeeva

Micromax thirichu varunnu Puthiya products xpect cheyyanam... Taiwan made assumpled set avum athinu...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Made ayalum vendilla chienese company ozhivakki edukkam nallale help cheyyan chance ulla Taiwan company kal prothsahippikam avideyum Chinese pole vila kuravil kittum far better Quality....Sony pathuke chinayil ninnum scoot avum Apple ok allready started to shift,LG,Samsung original made varatte athode China kurachu adaghum vipani kalanju arum kalikilla


Nammude 'Make in India' almost assembled in India anennathanu sathyam.
SONY company poottathe nilkkunnathu thanne China-yile low cost production facilities karanamanu.
'Made in Korea' anekil vila koodum.
Electronic raw materials ippolum mikkavarkkum kittunnathu China-yil ninnanu.
Silicon, copper, chemicals polathe last level raw materials cheap aayi kittunnathu China thanne. 


Taiwan products like BENQ India-yil vijayichillayirunnu. 
Ini enthavum ennu nokkam.

----------


## ShahSM

> @terminal ...


Anybody pls suggest good TV under 15k? 

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Anybody pls suggest good TV under 15k? 
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Currently selected these 3 items. കുട്ടികൾക്ക് ഓൺലൈൻ ക്ലാസ് കാണാൻ വേണ്ടിയാണ് പ്രധാനമായും വാങ്ങുന്നത്!


Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Currently selected these 3 items. കുട്ടികൾക്ക് ഓൺലൈൻ ക്ലാസ് കാണാൻ വേണ്ടിയാണ് പ്രധാനമായും വാങ്ങുന്നത്!
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Check out Mi Tv 4A horizon edition..or 4A Pro..got better reviews than the above one's

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Currently selected these 3 items. കുട്ടികൾക്ക് ഓൺലൈൻ ക്ലാസ് കാണാൻ വേണ്ടിയാണ് പ്രധാനമായും വാങ്ങുന്നത്!
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


kodak tv 55 inch  super enu ketitund . 32 inch karyam ariyilaa

----------

